# Vpx's New Meltdown...



## gopro (Oct 22, 2007)

Hello everyone! Let me get straight to the point...

Several weeks ago VPX Sports asked me if I would be willing to test out a soon-to-be released fat burner called Meltdown (which has nothing in common with their old version). I was called into a meeting to discuss the technology behind the product and the results they had been getting thus far. The company CEO, Jack Owoc put about two years into this formula, which contains several ingedients that have never been available before in these forms. He asked that I use it personally as well as test it out with a few of my clients. I agreed, but told him that I would be 100% honest about the results and would not sugar coat or hype anything that did not produce what it is supposed to.

I am still gathering some of the data from my clients, which I will post up here by tomorrow, but I can tell you that VPX has something special here. I have used every fat burner ever put out on the market, and this one has some unique properties that no other product has shown. In other words, this is not your typical fat burner.

That said, I need you guys to know that CURRENTLY I am not an employee of VPX. I work independently with several supplement companies in different aspects, which yes, I get paid for. This could change, and if it does, I will certainly let you know.

So, I am representing VPX's Meltdown product here specifically (not their entire line). I have seen that this is the real deal and that everything I was told it would do, it does. As a respected writer and trainer in this industry I can promise you that I would not stand behind a product unless I feel that it works (no matter what I am offered to do so).

I will be here to answer questions about the product to the best of my ability and to help others get the most out of it when it becomes available to the public shortly. I will also post up more about it as I gather my info.

Thank you for listening!


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 22, 2007)

So what is in it?


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 22, 2007)

Red Line in capsule form barely did anything for me, so I'm hesitant to shell out Cell Tech esque cash figures for a company by VPX.  However, I'll take your word for it and might give it a go when it becomes available.  I'll be staying tuned.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 22, 2007)

are you in a caloric defecit? or bulk, or recomp?


----------



## nni (Oct 22, 2007)

ingredients?


----------



## gopro (Oct 22, 2007)

PreMier said:


> are you in a caloric defecit? or bulk, or recomp?



Simply maintaning really. Not looking to bulk, which I never do anymore, or lose. Just looking to add quality muscle while keeping my bodyfat at about 8%

(Although it is lower now after 3 weeks on Meltdown)


----------



## gopro (Oct 22, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Red Line in capsule form barely did anything for me, so I'm hesitant to shell out Cell Tech esque cash figures for a company by VPX.  However, I'll take your word for it and might give it a go when it becomes available.  I'll be staying tuned.



I agree...Redline caps are not even close to the liquid form. However, these caps are STRONG! That said, I am trying to convince VPX to release a liquid version as well (like the old Clenbutrx).


----------



## nni (Oct 22, 2007)

looks like 3 forms of yohimbe (Yohimbine HCl, 11-hydroxy Yohimbine, alpha-Yohimbine)
methyl synephrine
caffeine
2 forms of PEA one a methyl (R-??-M-PEA (R-??-Methylphenylethylamine) and n-Methyl-??-PEA (n-Methyl-??-Phenylethylamine)
methyl hordenine
pure cAMP
methyl TTA, and one other thing that i dont know what it is.

so lots of methyls of common ingredients.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 22, 2007)

gopro said:


> I agree...Redline caps are not even close to the liquid form. However, these caps are STRONG! That said, I am trying to convince VPX to release a liquid version as well (like the old Clenbutrx).



VPX is dumb.  If they sold the liquid form RedLine at a reasonable price (30 rack, $30 dollars) they'd have the highest selling product on the market.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 23, 2007)

yeah i like the redline drink they currently have out, but its kind of pricey to me. if it was cheaper itd help. i would rather have a new version in liquid really


----------



## PreMier (Oct 23, 2007)

gopro said:


> Simply maintaning really. Not looking to bulk, which I never do anymore, or lose. Just looking to add quality muscle while keeping my bodyfat at about 8%
> 
> (Although it is lower now after 3 weeks on Meltdown)



thats what i wanted to hear


----------



## PreMier (Oct 23, 2007)

nni said:


> looks like 3 forms of yohimbe (Yohimbine HCl, 11-hydroxy Yohimbine, alpha-Yohimbine)
> methyl synephrine
> caffeine
> 2 forms of PEA one a methyl (R-??-M-PEA (R-??-Methylphenylethylamine) and n-Methyl-??-PEA (n-Methyl-??-Phenylethylamine)
> ...



whats your conclusion/opinion?


----------



## gopro (Oct 23, 2007)

I would like to talk about Meltdown using the following criteria on a scale of 1-10 as I see it thus far in regards to myself. As I gather data from my clients (and others), I will post that as well...

-Fat Burning Ability...9
-Energy Enhancement...8
-Mood Affects...10
-Appetite Suppressing Capability...9
-Side Effects...9 (meaning I had little if any)

As far as fat burning goes I dropped from a measurement of 8.3% to 7% in 4 weeks with no change in diet, cardio, or training. I notice the greatest loss in my quads and waist, as I see greater separation between each muscle in my thigh and all of my pants are fitting more loosely.

Meltdown is not being marketed as an "Energy Enhancer," as Redline has filled that position. However, that does not mean that MD will not give you more energy...it is just a different kind of energy. Instead of making you "bounce off the walls" it instead just increases your clarity, focus and drive to do more work. It makes you want to be more productive and allows for far better concentration. One employee at VPX actually mentioned to me that it helps him see more clearly and vividly (especially colors).

More to come....


----------



## gopro (Oct 23, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> VPX is dumb.  If they sold the liquid form RedLine at a reasonable price (30 rack, $30 dollars) they'd have the highest selling product on the market.



I actually find this a funny comment...."VPX is dumb!" I wish I was as dumb as them! They are growing so fast they have had to add 2 new buildings in the past year, the latest one about 90,000 sq feet! Redline is now its own brand and alone can support and entirely new supplement company!

Along with MT and BSN, VPX is the biggest player in the industry!

I was incredibly impressed with what they have done since I left them in 2005.


----------



## nni (Oct 23, 2007)

PreMier said:


> whats your conclusion/opinion?



honestly my immediate thought was its a mishmash of ingredients from other products like avant's HEAT, DS' basic cuts and melting point just changed to methyls. i dont know that making them methylated will make it that much better, so i will reserve judgement to see if any studies or paperwork is provided. but methyl TTA, i mean TTA is a product that some people get severe cramps from, so if you are methylating it which in theory makes it effects greater (which i doubt) then that would make the sides greater. i dont know, more question marks then exclamation points.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 23, 2007)

i was thinking the same thing after reading ingredients/what you wrote.  not that the product wont be good, but it wont be anything thats revolutionary, because there are similar ones on the market.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 23, 2007)

Sulfur-substituted and alpha-methylated fatty acids as peroxisome proliferator-activated receptor activators.Larsen LN, Granlund L, Holmeide AK, Skattebøl L, Nebb HI, Bremer J.
Institute of Basic Medical Sciences, Department of Biochemistry, University of Oslo, Norway. l.n.larsen@medisin.uio.no

FA with varying chain lengths and an alpha-methyl group and/or a sulfur in the beta-position were tested as peroxisome proliferator-activated receptor (PPAR)alpha, -delta(beta), and -gamma ligands by transient transfection in COS-1 cells using chimeric receptor expression plasmids, containing cDNAs encoding the ligand-binding domain of PPARalpha, -delta, and -gamma. For PPARalpha, an increasing activation was found with increasing chain length of the sulfur-substituted FA up to C14-S acetic acid (tetradecylthioacetic acid = TTA). *The derivatives were poor, and nonsignificant, activators of PPARdelta. For PPARgamma, activation increased with increasing chain length up to C16-S acetic acid. A methyl group was introduced in the alpha-position of palmitic acid, TTA*, EPA, DHA, cis9,trans11 CLA, and trans10,cis12 CLA. *An increased activation of PPARalpha was obtained for the alpha-methyl derivatives compared with the unmethylated FA. This increase also resulted in increased expression of the two PPARalpha target genes acyl-CoA oxidase and liver FA-binding protein for alpha-methyl TTA*, alpha-methyl EPA, and alpha-methyl DHA. Decreased or altered metabolism of these derivatives in the cells cannot be excluded. In conclusion, saturated FA with sulfur in the beta-position and increasing carbon chain length from C9-S acetic acid to C14-S acetic acid have increasing effects as activators of PPARalpha and -gamma in transfection assays. Furthermore, alpha-methyl FA derivatives of a saturated natural FA (palmitic acid), a sulfur-substituted FA (TTA), and PUFA (EPA, DHA, c9,t11 CLA, and t10,c12 CLA) are stronger PPARalpha activators than the unmethylated compounds.


----------



## gopro (Oct 23, 2007)

PreMier said:


> i was thinking the same thing after reading ingredients/what you wrote.  not that the product wont be good, but it wont be anything thats revolutionary, because there are similar ones on the market.



Mehylating some of the ingredients has made them WAY MORE BIOAVAILABLE. VPX has been doing extensive research and testing on this stuff...doing blood work on Synephrine vs. M-Synephrine, for example...and the results regarding uptake is what let them to synthesizing these specific forms. This product was not "thrown together" but is the result of 2 straight years of work. Trust me, I looked through the piles of studies they were working from.

Hey, but I expected some of you to be hesitant, or even hateful of anything from VPX...it is nothing new. However, all you have to do is try the stuff and you will know it works. If it didn't, I would not be doing this for them. I could easily spend my time doing other things that would make me more money than they are paying me, LOL.

Anyway, I will have more on MD later.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 23, 2007)

Get me a sample and I will try it


----------



## gopro (Oct 23, 2007)

PreMier said:


> i was thinking the same thing after reading ingredients/what you wrote.  not that the product wont be good, but it wont be anything thats revolutionary, because there are similar ones on the market.



There are products with some "similar" looking ingredients, but they are nothing like this one....trust me.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 23, 2007)

gopro said:


> Hey, but I expected some of you to be hesitant, or even hateful of anything from VPX...it is nothing new. However, all you have to do is try the stuff and you will know it works. If it didn't, I would not be doing this for them. I could easily spend my time doing other things that would make me more money than they are paying me, LOL.



im more hesitant than hateful.. im trying to be subjective is all.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 23, 2007)

gopro said:


> I actually find this a funny comment...."VPX is dumb!" I wish I was as dumb as them! They are growing so fast they have had to add 2 new buildings in the past year, the latest one about 90,000 sq feet! Redline is now its own brand and alone can support and entirely new supplement company!
> 
> Along with MT and BSN, VPX is the biggest player in the industry!
> 
> I was incredibly impressed with what they have done since I left them in 2005.



I'm extremely impressed with VPX, Cell-Tech, and BSN.  But it's in that, Johnny Damon esque way.  Sure they are one of the fastest growing companies in the industry, but they've done so in a slimy way in which they're sole priority is to earn that all-mighty dollar.

Again, I think they're foolish not to sell their products at a more reasonable price, perhaps dumb wasn't the right word.


----------



## gopro (Oct 23, 2007)

PreMier said:


> im more hesitant than hateful.. im trying to be subjective is all.




Understood. And I am not here to do anything but talk about the product. I am not representing VPX as a whole, but simply Meltdown. So far I am very impressed...impressed with the formula, the research they have put in, the extent they have tested and retested, and with the results I have so far seen with the product.


----------



## gopro (Oct 23, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I'm extremely impressed with VPX, Cell-Tech, and BSN.  But it's in that, Johnny Damon esque way.  Sure they are one of the fastest growing companies in the industry, but they've done so in a slimy way in which they're sole priority is to earn that all-mighty dollar.
> 
> Again, I think they're foolish not to sell their products at a more reasonable price, perhaps dumb wasn't the right word.



I do not think VPX is slimy. Actually, I think they have really matured as a company. I had a long discussion about pricing with the owner while I was there and he showed me receipts of how much they pay for their raws, as well as how much they put into in house equipment and testing. They are trying to produce top notch products, which costs them alot to make.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 23, 2007)

I like redline. I don't think the price is too bad if you find it at the right place for what it is. I generally don't do fat burners, but I may give it a try.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 23, 2007)

Is this available now and if not, when will it be?


----------



## nni (Oct 23, 2007)

id love to see the paperwork. methyls do not necessarily mean better, so i am definetely a skeptic. i may give a shot though if i feel it has merit.


----------



## gopro (Oct 23, 2007)

nni said:


> id love to see the paperwork. methyls do not necessarily mean better, so i am definetely a skeptic. i may give a shot though if i feel it has merit.



Well, I doubt they will be publicly releasing all of the paperwork, but in many cases methylation DOES increase oral availability...and according to the work VPX did, it is also true in this case.

The funny thing is that VPX originally made the formula from non-methyl compounds, but found it was working quite poorly in testing. They did not want to jack up the mg., but rather tried to figure out how to make each ingedient more absorbable. They accomplished this task.


----------



## gopro (Oct 23, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Is this available now and if not, when will it be?



I heard today it will be ready in 2-4 weeks...which is good because I am working with them to try and finalize the proper dosing per capsule and overall dosing. This extra time will allow me to gather more client data.


----------



## gopro (Oct 24, 2007)

gopro said:


> I would like to talk about Meltdown using the following criteria on a scale of 1-10 as I see it thus far in regards to myself. As I gather data from my clients (and others), I will post that as well...
> 
> -Fat Burning Ability...9
> -Energy Enhancement...8
> ...



Continuing from my above post...

Continuing from my above post, I will now move onto the "mood effects" I have seen with MD. This is perhaps the most novel aspect of this product for me. Fat burners have always made me feel everything from depressed to irritable to even angry (Redline makes me want to beat up old ladies...LOL). However, MD actually makes me happy! Especially the first dose of the day. Literally 30-45 minutes after I take it I start to become very talkative...I begin joking around more...and I have a general feeling of well being. Even if something has me a bit down I seem to get over it and just move on. I call MD my "happy pills" now, LOL!


----------



## nni (Oct 24, 2007)

gopro said:


> Well, I doubt they will be publicly releasing all of the paperwork, but in many cases methylation DOES increase oral availability...and according to the work VPX did, it is also true in this case.
> 
> The funny thing is that VPX originally made the formula from non-methyl compounds, but found it was working quite poorly in testing. They did not want to jack up the mg., but rather tried to figure out how to make each ingedient more absorbable. They accomplished this task.



eh, well i need a bit more than that. we will see when they release it.


----------



## gopro (Oct 24, 2007)

nni said:


> eh, well i need a bit more than that. we will see when they release it.



Some people need to see paper work, other people just need to try it. I do not make a penny extra from sales on this. I am just here because I am using it and it works great...and my clients are using it, and it works great. I hope others will use it and reap the benefits, but of course I expect, like with every supplement in existence, that some will not like it as much as me.

Personally I have found only a handful of truly good products out of the thousands upon thousands thrown into the market over the years. Its fun when you find one that does what it says it does.


----------



## b_reed23 (Oct 24, 2007)

have they said what kind of price we are looking at here??


----------



## gopro (Oct 25, 2007)

Moving on to MD's ability to act as an appetite suppressant...while some guys at the VPX offices told me that their appetites totally disappear to the point that they forget to eat, this has not happened to me. However, what HAS happened is that I am less hungry and also have less cravings for carbs. I normally diet on low carbs, so I am used to it, but some days I am ok and others I want to eat only bread, cereal, rice, pasta, etc. Of course I don't, but the craving is there. Since starting MD I have not had a single day like that. I feel this makes this product EXTREMELY useful when looking to lean out in terms of being able to "happily stick to" your diet.

Lastly, I will talk about side effects. Ok, done! LOL...so far I have not had any noticeable side effects. The first couple of days I had a tiny nervous feeling in my chest, but nowhere near what most fat burners give me. Other than that, I cannot point to anything negative. However, this is an area that varies from person to person quite a bit, so I will soon be talking with all of my clients (testing MD) in detail about all of the above criteria and discussing it here.


----------



## gopro (Oct 25, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> have they said what kind of price we are looking at here??



Let me see if I can find out anything about this


----------



## nni (Oct 25, 2007)

knowing the ingredients it sounds t good to be true, literally. methyl tta + methyl synephrine and a nice dosage of yohimbine and no side effets of note?

you are starting to lose me now.


----------



## gopro (Oct 26, 2007)

nni said:


> knowing the ingredients it sounds t good to be true, literally. methyl tta + methyl synephrine and a nice dosage of yohimbine and no side effets of note?
> 
> you are starting to lose me now.



Why am I losing you? That makes little sense. I am simply reporting my findings on the product. No, I have found there to be no side effects so far in short-term use. Would something go wrong if I took way too much or used it for a year straight? That I do not know, but it seems that if the product is not abused, there are no side effects to speak of. However, like I mentioned, this is an area that varies quite a bit from person to person. When I take Redline, I feel as if I have contracted the flu. I know someone that can drink two Redline RTD's in a sitting and he will not feel a thing.

VPX has truly put the time and research in on this. Now they are completing the testing and it seems that it is acting just as they had hoped it would in the real world. Not sure what else to tell you.

(However, I notice you are from another supplement company, so of course I expect criticism...business is business).


----------



## nni (Oct 26, 2007)

gopro said:


> Why am I losing you? That makes little sense. I am simply reporting my findings on the product. No, I have found there to be no side effects so far in short-term use. Would something go wrong if I took way too much or used it for a year straight? That I do not know, but it seems that if the product is not abused, there are no side effects to speak of. However, like I mentioned, this is an area that varies quite a bit from person to person. When I take Redline, I feel as if I have contracted the flu. I know someone that can drink two Redline RTD's in a sitting and he will not feel a thing.
> 
> VPX has truly put the time and research in on this. Now they are completing the testing and it seems that it is acting just as they had hoped it would in the real world. Not sure what else to tell you.
> 
> (However, I notice you are from another supplement company, so of course I expect criticism...business is business).




new supplements come out every day, i dont feel threatened by any of them, so it isnt business, it is me as an educted consumer looking at ingredients and questioning them. it is easier to chalk it up to company competition, but it isnt the case. i am looking at the product as objectively as i can, not as someone affiliated with a supplement company, but as someone who knows that methyling everything is a trendy move that doesnt necessarily make things better. which is why i said i would love to see the research. if this was a company to company thing, i would outright say it sucks and that product X is better. it isnt. i buy stuff all the time, and if this is really as good as you claim,i guarantee i will give it a shot at some point. but i have questions and concerns about the ingredients, and as a courtesy i did not voice them, and i will not. i will simply wait and see what data vpx chooses to release.


----------



## gopro (Oct 26, 2007)

nni said:


> new supplements come out every day, i dont feel threatened by any of them, so it isnt business, it is me as an educted consumer looking at ingredients and questioning them. it is easier to chalk it up to company competition, but it isnt the case. i am looking at the product as objectively as i can, not as someone affiliated with a supplement company, but as someone who knows that methyling everything is a trendy move that doesnt necessarily make things better. which is why i said i would love to see the research. if this was a company to company thing, i would outright say it sucks and that product X is better. it isnt. i buy stuff all the time, and if this is really as good as you claim,i guarantee i will give it a shot at some point. but i have questions and concerns about the ingredients, and as a courtesy i did not voice them, and i will not. i will simply wait and see what data vpx chooses to release.



That is fine my friend. If it is the methylation that bothers you, I can tell you that so far there have been no reports of elevated liver enzymes in ANY of the test users (if that is what you are speaking to as your concerns). This is across the board...men and women...doses of 3 caps to 8 caps per day...length of use 2 weeks to 8 weeks straight.


----------



## gopro (Oct 29, 2007)

I have been waiting until a few of my clients had completed 4 weeks on the product, which is the amount I sent them for testing. While the initial response to the product is important, I believe you need at least 4 weeks to see if a fat burner is doing its job.

The first of my clients to complete the 4 weeks is a 28 year-old female. She started out at 18% bodyfat and did not train or eat any differently for all of the 4 weeks. I asked her to rate and quickly talk about each area I touched on myself in earlier posts....

-Fat Burning Ability...10
-Energy Enhancement...7
-Mood Affects...9
-Appetite Suppressing Capability...10
-Side Effects...9 

Fat Burning: "I went from 18% bodyfat to 16% in the 4 weeks. I was measured using calipers by the same trainer at my gym both times. I ate the same, did the workouts you prescribed and did not alter my cardio. I did not notice a huge change in my upper body, but my legs thinned out considerably!"

Energy Enhancement: "I am used to ephedra and products like Redline, which really speed me up. Meltdown does not get me "amped" but still gets me going after a long day at work. The only way I can describe it is like a 'calm energy,' if that makes any sense. Its very different, but what I like about it is that once I am done training I feel very calm and relaxed. I can take MD fairly late and still get to sleep."

Mood Effects: "Within 20 minutes of taking MD I definitely feel happier. Not that I am a sad person, but it just elevates my mood. I think I laugh at jokes that are not even that funny when I take MD, lol"

Appetite Suppressing: "This is one of the most potent effects for me. Normally after about 2 hours I start thinking about my next meal. In other words, my stomach tells me it is time to eat. However, I almost missed several meals while taking MD, which can be good and bad. I had to start setting the alarm on my phone to tell me to eat when I was scheduled to. I had no problem eating my meals once I sat down to them, but I just stopped 'thinking' about food. Also, my craving for sweets was almost non-existent on MD."

Side Effects: "For the first couple of days I think my tummy was a bit upset. Not 100% sure it was the MD, but nothing else changed, so I am assuming it was. However, that just meant an extra trip or two to the ladie's room...nothing too bad, LOL. After the 4th day my stomach seemed fine again, and I had no further issues."

Overall: "No doubt I will look to use MD when it is available. I would like to try it when leaning down for a competition, and give it a good 8 week run. It will certainly make dieting far easier and its effects lasted at the same level for all 4 weeks. Most fat burners seem to stop working after 2-3 weeks. That said, at times when I am REALLY dragging my butt (like 5 am cardio), I may still opt for VPX Redline or some good ole ephedra!"

I have 2 more clients going onto their 4th week on MD, and I will report on them when I have their feedback.

I myself am on week 5 and I will report my results once I finish my 6-week cycle.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 29, 2007)

cool, posts like this are good.  thanks eric


----------



## gopro (Oct 29, 2007)

PreMier said:


> cool, posts like this are good.  thanks eric



No problem. VPX asked me to really get behind the product, but ONLY IF it proved itself to me...and so far it has. I will have more for you guys soon.

(I am only posting this stuff up on a few selected sites by the way...only the ones that I feel I wanted to introduce the product to).


----------



## gopro (Nov 5, 2007)

This is the feedback from my next client. He is a 32 year old male and just finished 4 weeks on Meltdown. Week one he did 1 cap three times per day. Week two he did 2 caps twice per day. Weeks three and four he did 3 caps twice per day. Diet was unchanged, as was he general training program and cardio.

-Fat Burning Ability...9
-Energy Enhancement...8
-Mood Affects...10
-Appetite Suppressing Capability...8
-Side Effects...9 

Fat Burning: "I have only gotten decent results in the past from fat burners...even ephedra-based ones. I find some of the newer ones to be ok...Lipo-6, Hydroxycut Hardcore, and Methyl Ripped are all pretty good. I honestly did not expect much from Meltdown, and only took it because you asked me to, and I trust you (being my coach). Anyway, after 4 weeks I am pleased to let you know that I lost 4.5 lbs and my bodyfat went from 11% to 9.5%! I am more vascular and definitely more separated. And this was with the same diet and same caloric intake you set for me 8 weeks ago!"

Energy Enhancement: "As you know, I am not a huge fan of the way stimulants make me feel in general. I only take them to try and enhance fat burning, not to get me through workouts. That said, I found Meltdown to give me a pretty decent energy boost without it being overwhelming or uncomfortable. It might not be the type of boost that an ephedra-junkie likes, but for me it is just perfect. Not too much or too little. There is also a definite feeling of 'tunnel vision' that comes with Meltdown. I feel it focuses me more at the task at hand."

Mood Effects: "Aside from the lost bodyfat, this is my favorite aspect of Meltdown! You did not tell me what to expect from this stuff when you gave it to me, so this is not a placebo effect. I did not really feel this until I started taking 2 caps at a time, and it was even more noticable at 3 caps. Yes, this stuff puts me in a great mood! I own my own business and my employees usually find me to be a bit grumpy. But on Meltdown I was far more pleasant to be around, and everyone definitely let me know this. My secretary asked me just the other day when I would be getting more 'happy caps!"

Appetite Suppressing: "I am not a huge eater as you know. Normally you have to force me to get in the 6 meals per day you prescribe. Well, Meltdown made it even harder to get these meals in...at least in the beginning. By the final week this effect was still there, but not as strongly. Meltdown is probably really good for those that are always hungry."

Side Effects: "For the first 3 days I emailed you and told you that I felt quite nauseous on Meltdown. By the 4th day it was a bit better. After a week I was fine. When I upped the dose each time, the nausea returned, but again, only for the first few days. Aside from this, I cannot point to any bad effects. I was worried that because I tend to train late in the day (and that you wanted me to have one dose before workouts), that I would have trouble falling asleep, but that was not a problem at all."

Overall: "This stuff is a home run for sure...at least for me. To be able to FEEL GOOD, focus better, AND lose bodyfat, without any real negative effects is wonderful. VPX did a nice job on this one. If the price is somewhat reasonable I think it will do very, very well for them."


----------



## gopro (Nov 6, 2007)

Quote from former IFBB pro Eddie Robinson about VPX Meltdown...

"The Meltdown in Amazing. Great energy / fat Loss product without the jitters."


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 6, 2007)

If you like it so much, why don't you marry it?


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 6, 2007)

We ever going to hear how much VPX is gonna rape us for this product?


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 6, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> We ever going to hear how much VPX is gonna rape us for this product?



You buy VPX products, for this very purpose.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 6, 2007)

never bought this brand in my life.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 6, 2007)

i've never bought any of their product, but i have used them( i love free stuff)and they are usually top notch

when is the release date?


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 6, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> never bought this brand in my life.



...All in good fun, Iain.


----------



## gopro (Nov 6, 2007)

PreMier said:


> i've never bought any of their product, but i have used them( i love free stuff)and they are usually top notch
> 
> when is the release date?



It looks like December now.


----------



## gopro (Nov 6, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> If you like it so much, why don't you marry it?




It would, but I won't sign the pre-nup.


----------



## gopro (Nov 6, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> We ever going to hear how much VPX is gonna rape us for this product?




I don't know the cost yet, although I DO KNOW that you get what you pay for in this industry. VPX generally costs more because they use the best raw materials and use the most expensive forms of every ingredient.

Bodybuilding.com will have the best price...that is for sure.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 6, 2007)

well, I have to disagree with that one Eric, with the big companies they jack up the prices to support their advertising, marketing and pro bodybuilders they employ.


----------



## gopro (Nov 7, 2007)

Prince said:


> well, I have to disagree with that one Eric, with the big companies they jack up the prices to support their advertising, marketing and pro bodybuilders they employ.



That is true, but I also know what the big companies do to separate their products from the others...BSN, MT (and MAP), ALRI, VPX, etc make sure to use the best ingredients/raw materials and manufacturing procedures.

But, speaking just about VPX and Meltdown specifically, I saw on paper how much money it takes to put this product together. How much each raw material costs and also how much it set them back to synthesize the formula, and it will have to cost more money in stores than most other products.

The results so far speak for themselves, and as a supplement consumer, I know I would be willing to spend an extra $10-20 a month on a product that does what it is supposed to, as opposed to one that does nada.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 7, 2007)

the only product I have used of VPX is Redline and it works great, I just ordered their Zero Impact bars, hoping they taste good and don't give me upset stomach and gas like many bars do.


----------



## gopro (Nov 9, 2007)

Looks like BBing.com will have a 120 capsule size of Meltdown for about $38.99 (retail is about $65). I am actually surprised/happy it will be offered at such a low price!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 9, 2007)

What would be a normal dosing?  Is this something that should be taken every day or can days be skipped?


----------



## DOMS (Nov 9, 2007)

Prince said:


> the only product I have used of VPX is Redline and it works great, I just ordered their Zero Impact bars, hoping they taste good and don't give me upset stomach and gas like many bars do.



I really like Redline.


----------



## glennmo (Nov 9, 2007)

I have a familial tremor so I have to be selective. I've worked my way up to full dose with methyl ripped over 6 weeks. How much does MD exaserbate a tremor?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 11, 2007)

Interesting.


Im starting to take a look at the new wave of supplements....this is appealing.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 11, 2007)

Prince said:


> the only product I have used of VPX is Redline and it works great, I just ordered their Zero Impact bars, hoping they taste good and don't give me upset stomach and gas like many bars do.



I tried the liquid Redline in the blue bottle (no carb I guess) and unfortunately got nothing from it. Sure was tasty though.


----------



## gopro (Nov 11, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> What would be a normal dosing?  Is this something that should be taken every day or can days be skipped?



You CAN skip days, but for the best fat burning effect, I would take it daily. Dosing will be very individual, with some needing only 1 capsule twice per day, and others needing 2-3 twice per day. Best to start low and work your way up.


----------



## gopro (Nov 11, 2007)

Mudge said:


> I tried the liquid Redline in the blue bottle (no carb I guess) and unfortunately got nothing from it. Sure was tasty though.




Wow, that is rare! Most people complain that it OVERstimulates them!


----------



## Lukas1878 (Nov 12, 2007)

Very useful information,thx guys


----------



## gopro (Nov 12, 2007)

I just completed my 6th and final week on Meltdown, and now I will take a break and see how my body reacts. 

My opinion of the product stands...it is fantastic!

My bodyfat dropped from 8.3% to 6.2% over the 6 weeks with no change in diet/training/cardio. I cannot wait to see what it does along with a "cutting" diet.

I was most impressed with the mood enhancing effects though. Those little caps just made me feel happy and productive all day long. Today is my first day off of them, and while I feel fine, I do miss the extra focus and clarity that Meltdown induces.

I believe that the fat burning effects will be even more dramatic for those with higher starting bodyfat %'s and also when a low carb, sub-maintenance diet is utilized (as carbs tend to blunt the effects of the compounds in Meltdown).

I will continue to post more feedback and results as I get them, as now I have a couple more clients starting on the product.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 12, 2007)

gopro said:


> My bodyfat dropped from 8.3% to 6.2% over the 6 weeks with no change in diet/training/cardio. I cannot wait to see what it does along with a "cutting" diet.



what method are you testing your bf% that you could narrow it down as accurately as .1%?


----------



## gopro (Nov 13, 2007)

Prince said:


> what method are you testing your bf% that you could narrow it down as accurately as .1%?



9 point calipers and then digital calipers.


----------



## gopro (Dec 2, 2007)

I just received the following feedback on Meltdown. It is quite interesting, and moves off into other areas aside from what we have been discussing...

"I took Meltdown before a meeting and for 2.5 hours the entire back of my shirt was wet with sweat in a 72 degree, adequately air conditioned conference room! Meltdown is more thermogenic than any other "product" I've ever taken. It gives me a killer, crystal clear, anxiety-free buzz with superb mental clarity. Lights were brighter and I was on top of my game as far as running mental circles around my business colleagues. Meltdown is for real and anybody who is in touch with, and attuned to their body will instantly know that Meltdown is a home run. 

Not to get too personal (sorry, got to post this here, LOL) but I took Meltdown before sex and had the most powerful orgasm ever. I'm not going to lie; even if it didn't burn fat, I would still take Meltdown to enhance sex, mood and mental focus. Intense focus in the gym after working all day is another major plus!" 

Gotta admit, I was quite taken back by the sex part of the feedback, but now I have to see for myself, LOL!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 2, 2007)

serious question: how would it stack up next to Clen?


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 2, 2007)

A Convenient mart down the road sells VPX Red Line in liquid form.  I indulged a couple of times to see how good it was and I was very disappointed.  I chugged the whole bottle which VPX says is the equivalent of 2 servings, and I didn't feel a damn thing.

I might even prefer Red Bull to it.


----------



## nni (Dec 2, 2007)

any word on a writeup yet?


----------



## glennmo (Dec 3, 2007)

Any date on availability ?


----------



## gopro (Dec 4, 2007)

Prince said:


> serious question: how would it stack up next to Clen?



The original liquid clenbutrx? Hard to say as far as fat burning goes, as Meltdown is still too new. For me they seem to work about equally, but I still think that E/C/Y is still the best fat burning stack to date for most.

As far as crazy energy goes, most will "feel" Clenbutrx more, but the type of energy I get from MD is far more productive in my opinion. It is not a nervous energy, but more like pure focus and concentration for the task at hand.

Also, ephedra tends to make me irritable, while MD puts me in good spirits.


----------



## gopro (Dec 4, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> A Convenient mart down the road sells VPX Red Line in liquid form.  I indulged a couple of times to see how good it was and I was very disappointed.  I chugged the whole bottle which VPX says is the equivalent of 2 servings, and I didn't feel a damn thing.
> 
> I might even prefer Red Bull to it.



You are a rare case then. Most people find that an entire Redline makes them too stimulated...sometimes to the point of feeling sick. I cannot handle Redline, but have no problem drinking Red Bull at all.


----------



## gopro (Dec 4, 2007)

nni said:


> any word on a writeup yet?



I am not really sure what you are looking for. All of the ads for Meltdown are basically like articles with info on every ingredient. If you want info beyond what is being presented by VPX you will have to do your own research.

The ads (articles) that are appearing are basically pared down from hundreds of pages of journal research.


----------



## gopro (Dec 4, 2007)

glennmo said:


> Any date on availability ?



Mid to late December.


----------



## nni (Dec 4, 2007)

gopro said:


> I am not really sure what you are looking for. All of the ads for Meltdown are basically like articles with info on every ingredient. If you want info beyond what is being presented by VPX you will have to do your own research.
> 
> The ads (articles) that are appearing are basically pared down from hundreds of pages of journal research.



i was hoping for actual research. not just a product hype/push.


----------



## gopro (Dec 4, 2007)

nni said:


> i was hoping for actual research. not just a product hype/push.



The research is there if you want to take the time to look things up. VPX's ads are already 4 pages long, so they get in as much as they can in that space...science plus hype (just like any other company in this industry).

However, I respect your desire to read and learn more about each ingredient. I had the opportunity to read much of this material before getting involved with the Meltdown launch, and I was quite impressed...but not as impressed as when I used the stuff. Like I always say, research is wonderful, but until something proves it itself in the real world then words are rather useless.


----------



## nni (Dec 4, 2007)

i have yet to see the ads, but i dont pick up magazines, so i will look for them. i will also look for research on the ingredients, but so far i found nothing, it seems there is a lot of "in house" research.


----------



## gopro (Dec 4, 2007)

nni said:


> i have yet to see the ads, but i dont pick up magazines, so i will look for them. i will also look for research on the ingredients, but so far i found nothing, it seems there is a lot of "in house" research.



There was plenty of in house and scientific research. Now the field research is going on and it is proving itself to users. This is what is MOST important.


----------



## nni (Dec 4, 2007)

gopro said:


> There was plenty of in house and scientific research. Now the field research is going on and it is proving itself to users. This is what is MOST important.



eh, i prefer studies, i have seen many products get great results that ended up being nothing more than placebo. ill continue looking, and ill try and get a magazine with the ad in it. like i said, a product with this many "catchy" products in it, raised my eyebrows, and i want to learn more about it.


----------



## workingatit43 (Dec 4, 2007)

I have been following this thread pretty much the whole way through i am going to give the product a try and then i will make a judgement


----------



## gopro (Dec 4, 2007)

workingatit43 said:


> I have been following this thread pretty much the whole way through i am going to give the product a try and then i will make a judgement



That is the best thing you can do. Try it for yourself and see what it can do.


----------



## gopro (Dec 4, 2007)

nni said:


> eh, i prefer studies, i have seen many products get great results that ended up being nothing more than placebo. ill continue looking, and ill try and get a magazine with the ad in it. like i said, a product with this many "catchy" products in it, raised my eyebrows, and i want to learn more about it.



And I have seen many products with great research that do nothing when tested on athletes and bodybuilders in real world circumstances.

I should also mention that when I gave this product to my clients all I told them was that it possibly helped burn fat. They knew nothing of any other possible effects, yet the feedback was almost identical.


----------



## blueboy (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks for the info gopro.  I know that it hasn't been that long since your cycle but I'm interested in hearing about the aftermath.  After you have stopped taking this for a while, how are your energy levels?  Are your appetite levels increased?  How long do you have to wait in between cycles?  

I would like to try this but I want to avoid putting myself in a situation where I am worse off than before I started and I have to rely on a supplement for the rest of my life to be happy, not starved, and have good energy levels naturally.

Thanks in advance for the feedback.


----------



## gopro (Dec 5, 2007)

blueboy said:


> Thanks for the info gopro.  I know that it hasn't been that long since your cycle but I'm interested in hearing about the aftermath.  After you have stopped taking this for a while, how are your energy levels?  Are your appetite levels increased?  How long do you have to wait in between cycles?
> 
> I would like to try this but I want to avoid putting myself in a situation where I am worse off than before I started and I have to rely on a supplement for the rest of my life to be happy, not starved, and have good energy levels naturally.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the feedback.



It has been about 4 weeks or so since I stopped Meltdown and so far I have not gained any of the lost fat back (diet/training/cardio has remained the same). My energy is just fine, but I don't have the same focused feeling I had while on it. This was expecially important for me if I train later in the day when my brain is looking to shut down, LOL. I also no longer have the happy/euphoric feeling that MD gave me, although I have had no problems with depression or anything negative like this since stopping. Appetite for carbs has come back somewhat, but I am able to keep that under control no matter what.

While I certainly MISS taking Meltdown, I do not feel like I "need" it. However, I AM looking forward to my next cycle in about 2 more weeks.


----------



## nni (Dec 5, 2007)

the pea gives the euphoria.


----------



## nni (Dec 5, 2007)

very interesting.


----------



## gopro (Dec 5, 2007)

nni said:


> the pea gives the euphoria.



That would be correct.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 5, 2007)

gopro said:


> The original liquid clenbutrx? Hard to say as far as fat burning goes, as Meltdown is still too new. For me they seem to work about equally, but I still think that E/C/Y is still the best fat burning stack to date for most.
> 
> As far as crazy energy goes, most will "feel" Clenbutrx more, but the type of energy I get from MD is far more productive in my opinion. It is not a nervous energy, but more like pure focus and concentration for the task at hand.
> 
> Also, ephedra tends to make me irritable, while MD puts me in good spirits.



sorry, I should have clarified, I was asking about Clenbuterol.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 5, 2007)

nni said:


> very interesting.



why? thoughts?


----------



## nni (Dec 5, 2007)

PreMier said:


> why? thoughts?



it was just interesting to finally see the panel and read the doses and full list of ingredients.

oh yes i have thoughts.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 5, 2007)

PreMier said:


> why? thoughts?



yeah, good marketing!


----------



## gopro (Dec 5, 2007)

PreMier said:


> why? thoughts?



Of course he has thoughts...and we are all DYING to hear them


----------



## gopro (Dec 5, 2007)

Prince said:


> sorry, I should have clarified, I was asking about Clenbuterol.



You were asking me to compare Meltdown to clenbuterol? Are you being serious?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 5, 2007)

gopro said:


> You were asking me to compare Meltdown to clenbuterol? Are you being serious?



yeah, I take it that means no comparison?


----------



## nni (Dec 5, 2007)

gopro said:


> Of course he has thoughts...and we are all DYING to hear them



hehe, you are a nice guy, and i wont sully up this thread with my thoughts. to sumarize though, i dont know why vpx is in the current trend of esterizing and methylating products that have no issue being absorbed by the body.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 5, 2007)

nni said:


> hehe, you are a nice guy, and i wont sully up this thread with my thoughts. to sumarize though, i dont know why vpx is in the current trend of esterizing and methylating products that have no issue being absorbed by the body.



it's called creative marketing.


----------



## nni (Dec 5, 2007)

Prince said:


> it's called creative marketing.



oh i know, im being nice here  
although sometimes when you esterize something that is properly absorbed you can create a dangerous compound.


----------



## gopro (Dec 5, 2007)

Prince said:


> yeah, I take it that means no comparison?



I cannot make a fair comparison between two things when I have used only one. Plus, I do not like comparing OTC supps to drugs.


----------



## gopro (Dec 5, 2007)

nni said:


> hehe, you are a nice guy, and i wont sully up this thread with my thoughts. to sumarize though, i dont know why vpx is in the current trend of esterizing and methylating products that have no issue being absorbed by the body.



Ok, let me just put it to you like this...

I have been in this business a loooooooong time (in every facet)..I don't take bullsh%t and I don't hand it out. I train clients all over the world through reputation alone, and that means it is essential that I TRULY believe in any product that I represent or recommend. I don't NEED to work with VPX...I have chosen to based on what I have seen with Meltdown.

Here is the bottom line....if you want to burn some fat, it seems that MD gets this done...if you want to suppress your need for carbs, it seems MD gets this done...if you want excellent focus and concentration, it seems MD gets this done...if you want to have a great feeling of well-being, it seems that MD gets this done...if you want a product to provide all of this without much in the way of side effects, it seems MD gets this done.

In several people that have been taking large amounts of Meltdown for 12 weeks straight there have been NO INDICATIONS of any negative side effects or harm to the body as evidenced through blood tests.

Good marketing or not, Meltdown is the real deal and is another solid product in the supplement market. Will EVERYONE love it? No, of course not. But I bet that overall concensus will be highly positive for most users.


----------



## workingatit43 (Dec 5, 2007)

Wow it seems as though some are putting gopro through the ringer here. I say the only way to find out is to try it. I am going to give it a whirl as i can not deal with the sides from Eph. I will be happy to do a log for better or worse when i do. I do not have any conflicts of intrest with VPX or gopro. I will take him for his word if it works it will benifit me if not not really a huge deal.

I say let's give him a break till others have tried and report back just my opinion


----------



## nni (Dec 5, 2007)

workingatit43 said:


> Wow it seems as though some are putting gopro through the ringer here. I say the only way to find out is to try it. I am going to give it a whirl as i can not deal with the sides from Eph. I will be happy to do a log for better or worse when i do. I do not have any conflicts of intrest with VPX or gopro. I will take him for his word if it works it will benifit me if not not really a huge deal.
> 
> I say let's give him a break till others have tried and report back just my opinion



i havent put him through the ringer, i havent gone into the product at all, to me the product is suspect, and the results are phenomenal. it is out of respect to gopro that i havent elaborated on anything. im sure gopro is telling the truth, so that isnt up for question, but i tend to look at ingredients about new products, feedback is a touchy thing in the real world.


----------



## gopro (Dec 5, 2007)

workingatit43 said:


> Wow it seems as though some are putting gopro through the ringer here. I say the only way to find out is to try it. I am going to give it a whirl as i can not deal with the sides from Eph. I will be happy to do a log for better or worse when i do. I do not have any conflicts of intrest with VPX or gopro. I will take him for his word if it works it will benifit me if not not really a huge deal.
> 
> I say let's give him a break till others have tried and report back just my opinion



I do want to thank you for your support (it is quite appreciated), but truly I am not being put through the ringer by nni, or anyone else. I am quite suspicious of most new products that come out on the market, just as any smart consumer should be. I will answer any questions about Meltdown with complete honesty, and truth be told, if it did not work for me and my clients significantly well I would not be involved in the launch of this product...period.

Also remember that nni is involved in the supplement industry and works for a small rival company...it is his job to look closely and raise an eyebrow at what other companies put out on the market.

I on the other hand am a writer/trainer/contest-prep coach first, and now have little to do with the supplement industry directly...at least compared to when I was employed by VPX.


----------



## nni (Dec 5, 2007)

glad you dont think i am attacking you. and this is less me as a competitor, more as a consumer who questions every new sup. add in a little boredom and there you go.


----------



## gopro (Dec 5, 2007)

nni said:


> glad you dont think i am attacking you. and this is less me as a competitor, more as a consumer who questions every new sup. add in a little boredom and there you go.



I can respect that


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 5, 2007)

I will say...

While VPX Red Line (liquid and pill) did nothing for me, Basic Cuts didn't do anything for me either.  Thing is, Basic Cuts are pretty much how they are advertised, basic focus/energy enhancer.


----------



## quark (Dec 6, 2007)

nni said:


> glad you dont think i am attacking you. and this is less me as a competitor, more as a consumer who questions every new sup. add in a little boredom and there you go.



 I too am a little skeptical of anything that promises the world. Most of the time _the world_ turns out to be very disappointing. 
 That having been said, I've never seen *gopro* endorse anything. He's really sticking his neck out for this product and he knows it. Must be something to it. I'll probably try it when it gets released.


----------



## gopro (Dec 6, 2007)

jchappj said:


> I too am a little skeptical of anything that promises the world. Most of the time _the world_ turns out to be very disappointing.
> That having been said, I've never seen *gopro* endorse anything. He's really sticking his neck out for this product and he knows it. Must be something to it. I'll probably try it when it gets released.



And of course, I am NOT making any guarantees! I am only reporting on 2 things...my experience, and the experiences of those that have tested the product. As with any product, results will vary among individuals. That said, I DO feel that Meltdown will prove itself to be one of the better fat burners on the market, and perhaps the best mood elevator/focus enhancer.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 6, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I will say...
> 
> While VPX Red Line (liquid and pill) did nothing for me, Basic Cuts didn't do anything for me either.  Thing is, Basic Cuts are pretty much how they are advertised, basic focus/energy enhancer.



have you tried Lean Fuel Extreme yet?
IronMagLabs LeanFuel Extreme


----------



## nni (Dec 6, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I will say...
> 
> While VPX Red Line (liquid and pill) did nothing for me, Basic Cuts didn't do anything for me either.  Thing is, Basic Cuts are pretty much how they are advertised, basic focus/energy enhancer.



it takes 3+ pills for basic cuts to give me energy.


----------



## gopro (Dec 6, 2007)

Prince said:


> have you tried Lean Fuel Extreme yet?
> IronMagLabs LeanFuel Extreme




YEAH!!!!!!! Have you, dammit!!!?


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 6, 2007)

Prince said:


> have you tried Lean Fuel Extreme yet?
> IronMagLabs LeanFuel Extreme



I haven't, mainly because of a lack of funds after buying a ton of Maximum Pump this summer.  Although, I've certainly been brainstorming how I could help out IM to get my hands on some LeanFuel Extreme.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 6, 2007)

nni said:


> it takes 3+ pills for basic cuts to give me energy.



I usually take 4 or 5, but really only feel it if I take a coffee on top of that.

I think I just have a really high tolerance for stimulants..


----------



## nni (Dec 6, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I usually take 4 or 5, but really only feel it if I take a coffee on top of that.
> 
> I think I just have a really high tolerance for stimulants..



apparently to caffeine. 4 is 400mg, plus coffee is another 150,so yeah you are dead to caffeine, just like me.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 6, 2007)

nni said:


> apparently to caffeine. 4 is 400mg, plus coffee is another 150,so yeah you are dead to caffeine, just like me.



I certainly wasn't bad mouthing your product, the first bottle I purchased last year was rather effective, it's just as you stated caffeine is dead to me.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 6, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Although, I've certainly been brainstorming how I could help out IM to get my hands on some LeanFuel Extreme.



easy, help promote it, i.e. signature on other boards, I will gladly send you free supps if you can show me that you're doing some promotion elsewhere (no spamming of course).


----------



## nni (Dec 6, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I certainly wasn't bad mouthing your product, the first bottle I purchased last year was rather effective, it's just as you stated caffeine is dead to me.



didnt take it that way, this is an open discussion.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 6, 2007)

nni said:


> i havent put him through the ringer, i havent gone into the product at all, to me the product is suspect, and the results are phenomenal. it is out of respect to gopro that i havent elaborated on anything. im sure gopro is telling the truth, so that isnt up for question, *but i tend to look at ingredients about new products, feedback is a touchy thing in the real world*.



exactly.. so if im asking your thoughts, why are you not sharing them?  its a discussion forum for a reason.  i like eric, and i have learned a lot from him.. we disagree on certian things though, and thats fine.

i just want to know more about this, and if you could enlighten me that would be appreciated.  i dont want this to turn into a fucking piss match though so if need be then PM me.


----------



## workingatit43 (Dec 6, 2007)

gopro said:


> And of course, I am NOT making any guarantees! I am only reporting on 2 things...my experience, and the experiences of those that have tested the product. As with any product, results will vary among individuals. That said, I DO feel that Meltdown will prove itself to be one of the better fat burners on the market, and perhaps the best mood elevator/focus enhancer.



Yes there are no guarantees on this earth there are bad supps out there for sure but also some good ones and in my case(and i suspect for others also)that alot of the good supps are being used by those through word of mouth and endorsments thats the risk we take when we are searching for bodybuilding bliss. But i respect everyone's opinion on this thread


----------



## gopro (Dec 7, 2007)

workingatit43 said:


> Yes there are no guarantees on this earth there are bad supps out there for sure but also some good ones and in my case(and i suspect for others also)that alot of the good supps are being used by those through word of mouth and endorsments thats the risk we take when we are searching for bodybuilding bliss. But i respect everyone's opinion on this thread



Your attitude is a good one


----------



## ZECH (Dec 9, 2007)

PreMier said:


> i dont want this to turn into a fucking piss match



I don't think anyone sees it that way, and it's good to have a good discussion on supps. But as for me, I have been very skeptical of all supplement companies since right before the PH ban. Misleading claims, and catchy marketing angles mislead 99% of consumers that aren't VERY knowledgeable. Left a bad taste in my mouth for most supps. Now with that said, If Gopro said it works, I certainly believe it. I am not a chemical scientist, so I can't say if the ingrediants should work, but for me, I would be wary of what the methyls would do over a long peiod.


----------



## NordicNacho (Dec 10, 2007)

its out.

Meltdown Z-14 by VPX Discount Bodybuilding Supplements & Discount Nutritional Supplements Store

this looks nice too


----------



## gopro (Dec 10, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> its out.
> 
> Meltdown Z-14 by VPX Discount Bodybuilding Supplements & Discount Nutritional Supplements Store
> 
> this looks nice too



I doubt they actually have it yet, but they may be taking pre-orders.


----------



## gopro (Dec 10, 2007)

dg806 said:


> Now with that said, If Gopro said it works, I certainly believe it. I am not a chemical scientist, so I can't say if the ingrediants should work, but for me, I would be wary of what the methyls would do over a long peiod.



Thank you for your confidence in me my friend.

And as far as the methyl's go, although VPX has run blood tests on users of Meltdown on cycles of up to about 16 weeks (with no indications of harm), I still advise people to cycle this product for no longer than 8 weeks at a time. I just think that makes good sense.


----------



## X Ring (Dec 11, 2007)

gopro said:


> I doubt they actually have it yet, but they may be taking pre-orders
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by NordicNacho
> ...



DPS Nutrition has it for less (as they do for pretty much everything).  Says it is out of stock which maybe the preordering


----------



## gopro (Dec 11, 2007)

X Ring said:


> DPS Nutrition has it for less (as they do for pretty much everything).  Says it is out of stock which maybe the preordering



The best price will be at bodybuilding.com, however.


----------



## zombul (Dec 11, 2007)

We need an independent individual to try this product fairly and keep this thread updated to let the rest of us now how it is working.Any one???


----------



## X Ring (Dec 11, 2007)

I'll do it if you all want to pay for it.  I am in a "body transformation challenge" at work.  Fools are all going to lose.  Anyway I am looking at using this or redline or something to that tune for 4-6 weeks.   

GoPro got any samples so I can start sooner than when it is in stock?

Also, simply as a point. DPS has redline cheaper than bodybuilding.com, DPS has meltdown listed at $35 for a 120 mL but bobybuidling.com doesnt have it listed yet.  That said I dont know if shipping is free at bodybuilding.com or there are some discounts.  Honestly the few $ difference really doesnt matter.


----------



## workingatit43 (Dec 11, 2007)

I am going to purchase the product when it comes to Nutraplanet if no one has started to log it i will be happy to would rather purchase it myself so i would feel no pressure to log in a certain way if it works the log will show that if not it would reflect but either way that will be my results it could be different results for others as supps can work for some and not others


----------



## gopro (Dec 11, 2007)

zombul said:


> We need an independent individual to try this product fairly and keep this thread updated to let the rest of us now how it is working.Any one???



I have another tester completing his 4 week cycle this Friday, and I will post his feedback this weekend.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 12, 2007)

gopro said:


> I have another tester completing his 4 week cycle this Friday, and I will post his feedback this weekend.



Sampling one of the guys or girls here for 4 weeks would be independent...


----------



## X Ring (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm going to run it for a few weeks (regardless if someone wants to donate some or not) and let you know what I see from it.

GoPro how much of this do I need for 4 weeks.  I havent ever done a fat burner for more than 2 weeks and it wasnt recently so I dont have a tolerance/immunity where I may need higher dosages.  I can't find anything that talks about dosage just that the bottles are 120 mL.

Do you have any more info on a release date?  If it is going to be several weeks from now I am going to order some redline maybe.  

Last question.  How bad does this make you sweat when you are not working out?  I am a financial planner and I dont need to be sweating my dress shirts out in meetings with my clients.

Thanks


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm tempted to try it, but not until the January time-frame.


----------



## gopro (Dec 12, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Sampling one of the guys or girls here for 4 weeks would be independent...



Yes, I understand, but I have only been given a certain amount of product to allocate to my clients. This way I can control the variables.

Hopefully once a few people here purchase the product they will post their findings and opinions....good or bad.


----------



## gopro (Dec 12, 2007)

X Ring said:


> I'm going to run it for a few weeks (regardless if someone wants to donate some or not) and let you know what I see from it.
> 
> GoPro how much of this do I need for 4 weeks.  I havent ever done a fat burner for more than 2 weeks and it wasnt recently so I dont have a tolerance/immunity where I may need higher dosages.  I can't find anything that talks about dosage just that the bottles are 120 mL.
> 
> ...



First, the product is not a liquid, so the listing of 120 ml is a mistake. They are liqui-gels, and probably will be in bottles of 120 caps.

For most men I would say an effective dose would be 2 caps two to three times per day (on an empty stomach). Bigger and/or more tolerant individuals might need a 3 cap dose (although everyone should start at the lower end).

As for the release date, I wish I could be 100% sure in saying that it should be in the next two weeks, however, I do know that VPX is having some trouble keeping up with demand, which could delay the release a bit more.

And, as to the sweating, I had one client who told me that this was a major problem for him. Most, however, find that the extra sweating occurs only during intense activity.


----------



## zombul (Dec 12, 2007)

So we have volunteers, do a thread in the supp forum and log your results.I belive Gopro is telling the truth about his findings and is pushing this because he likes the product but a neutral individual who posted good or bad would seem like a solid indicator of the products effieciency.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 12, 2007)

gopro said:


> Yes, I understand, but I have only been given a certain amount of product to allocate to my clients. This way I can control the variables.
> 
> Hopefully once a few people here purchase the product they will post their findings and opinions....good or bad.



Got it


----------



## gopro (Dec 12, 2007)

zombul said:


> So we have volunteers, do a thread in the supp forum and log your results.I belive Gopro is telling the truth about his findings and is pushing this because he likes the product but a neutral individual who posted good or bad would seem like a solid indicator of the products effieciency.




Thank you for your confidence in me. I do believe that Meltdown will prove it self to be a solid product.


----------



## workingatit43 (Dec 12, 2007)

gopro said:


> Thank you for your confidence in me. I do believe that Meltdown will prove it self to be a solid product.



 I am for sure going to give it a run thank you for this thread there was a ton of info good job


----------



## gopro (Dec 13, 2007)

workingatit43 said:


> I am for sure going to give it a run thank you for this thread there was a ton of info good job



Once people start using it I will still be here to help answer questions about the product, so please do not hesitate to ask.


----------



## favreis#1 (Dec 15, 2007)

why does bodybuilding.com say that this product is discontinued?

Bodybuilding.com - VPX Meltdown Z-14.


----------



## workingatit43 (Dec 15, 2007)

favreis#1 said:


> why does bodybuilding.com say that this product is discontinued?
> 
> Bodybuilding.com - VPX Meltdown Z-14.




Not the same product check the date says 2006 i do not think it is released yet


----------



## favreis#1 (Dec 15, 2007)

Oh because on VPX's website in their new info its Meltdown Z-14. Same name. Maybe it was a different formula for the old one.


----------



## gopro (Dec 16, 2007)

favreis#1 said:


> Oh because on VPX's website in their new info its Meltdown Z-14. Same name. Maybe it was a different formula for the old one.



The original Meltdown was a very different and much less powerful formula.


----------



## gopro (Dec 16, 2007)

Ok, I promised you guys more feedback from one of my clients, and he finally sent it over to me. I wish it was a little more in depth, but I have to forgive him as I know he works like a million hours a week, LOL. Still, intriguing stuff...

"Before I rate Meltdown as you asked me to, I just want you to know that I only used one cap/3 X per day. As you know, I have a pretty severe anxiety/panic disorder and me and fat burners do not mix well. The feeling they generally give me can easily trigger my disease. Still, I was willing to give this a try in a small dose since you rated it so highly, and I trust your word. Remember, I could not even tolerate 1.5 cc of Clenbutrx when it was out!"

-Fat Burning Ability...9.5

"After 4 weeks at 3 caps per day I lost 4 lbs. I am sorry that I did not measure bodyfat %, but the mirror and the looseness of my pants showed me how much leaner I got. 4 lbs ain't much, but it certainly makes a difference!"

-Energy Enhancement...7

"Probably because of the low dose I did not notice much new energy. However, I DID have better workouts while on this stuff. Also, cardio seemed to go by faster."

-Mood Affects...8.5

"I liked the way Meltdown made me feel in general. Kind of an 'upbeat' feeling I suppose I'd call it."

-Appetite Suppressing Capability...8

"I think that after the first capsule of the day I has less of a desire for my breakfast, but after that I felt pretty normal. I CAN say that saying no to carbs was easier while on Meltdown, however."

-Side Effects...10+ 

"Finally a fat burner I can tolerate with no jitters, anxiety, nervousness or worries it will trigger a panic attack! This is the best part. I can actually use the stuff!"


----------



## workingatit43 (Dec 16, 2007)

Can't buy it yet to close to the holidays but it is here


Meltdown Z-14 by VPX Discount Bodybuilding Supplements & Discount Nutritional Supplements Store


----------



## favreis#1 (Dec 16, 2007)

so what is the dosing suppose to be like? with 3 caps per serving and only 40 servings in a bottle it doesn't seem like it will last very long, especially if it is 3 servings a day.


----------



## workingatit43 (Dec 17, 2007)

favreis#1 said:


> so what is the dosing suppose to be like? with 3 caps per serving and only 40 servings in a bottle it doesn't seem like it will last very long, especially if it is 3 servings a day.



Dosing depends on the person start with 1 cap 3xday  see how you react then you can up it from there you may need more than 1 bottle to do a 30 day cycle probally should not do more than 30 days till you take a break anyways. You can also ask gopro for more info on dosing


----------



## gopro (Dec 17, 2007)

favreis#1 said:


> so what is the dosing suppose to be like? with 3 caps per serving and only 40 servings in a bottle it doesn't seem like it will last very long, especially if it is 3 servings a day.




I weigh about 235 lbs and used no more than 6 caps per day. So, a bottle would last 20 days for me. Some may only need 3-4 caps per day, while others could possibly need as much as 8-9.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 17, 2007)

how long before seeing any type of results? I have a contest in April and I'm looking for an extra edge.


----------



## gopro (Dec 18, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> how long before seeing any type of results? I have a contest in April and I'm looking for an extra edge.



I would say that fat loss can be noted after about 2 weeks.


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 18, 2007)

Got a couple of questions for you gopro.  As you may remember, my gym is at home and I work out when I get home in the evening.  I end up going to bed about three hours after working out.  I know you mentioned not having problems getting to sleep yourself but, how long after taking MD do you hit the hay?  If I take a dose right before my workout and end up wide awake all night that's just not a good situation.  You know how much I need my beauty sleep.

Second, my wife has a ulcer type condition.  (Married to me, imagine that.)  She's been told by the doctor to limit caffeine as much as possible.  How much caffeine is in MD?


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 18, 2007)

gopro said:


> I would say that fat loss can be noted after about 2 weeks.


interesting. And you said it would be on sale when?


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 18, 2007)

ALBOB said:


> Got a couple of questions for you gopro.  As you may remember, my gym is at home and I work out when I get home in the evening.  I end up going to bed about three hours after working out.  I know you mentioned not having problems getting to sleep yourself but, how long after taking MD do you hit the hay?  If I take a dose right before my workout and end up wide awake all night that's just not a good situation.  You know how much I need my beauty sleep.
> 
> Second, my wife has a ulcer type condition.  (Married to me, imagine that.)  She's been told by the doctor to limit caffeine as much as possible.  How much caffeine is in MD?


I wouldnt touch this stuff as it does have some caffeine in it. I just wouldnt chance it.


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 18, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> I wouldnt touch this stuff as it does have some caffeine in it. I just wouldnt chance it.



Yeah, that's the problem, name one EFFECTIVE fat burner that doesn't have caffeine in it.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 18, 2007)

ALBOB said:


> Yeah, that's the problem, name one EFFECTIVE fat burner that doesn't have caffeine in it.


"*Warp 9*".


----------



## gopro (Dec 18, 2007)

ALBOB said:


> Got a couple of questions for you gopro.  As you may remember, my gym is at home and I work out when I get home in the evening.  I end up going to bed about three hours after working out.  I know you mentioned not having problems getting to sleep yourself but, how long after taking MD do you hit the hay?  If I take a dose right before my workout and end up wide awake all night that's just not a good situation.  You know how much I need my beauty sleep.
> 
> Second, my wife has a ulcer type condition.  (Married to me, imagine that.)  She's been told by the doctor to limit caffeine as much as possible.  How much caffeine is in MD?



I am not sure of the exact amount, but I believe there is between 75-100 mg caffeine per capsule.

I think if you use Meltdown, then train, then go to sleep you will be ok. It seems the euphoric effect of MD sort of "wears out" from training. Almost like intense activity "burns it off."


----------



## Arnold (Dec 18, 2007)

it depends on how sensitive you are to caffeine, my wife cannot take any caffeine after around 1pm or she has problems sleeping, whereas I can take it at 6pm and sleep fine.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 19, 2007)

I'd be more concerned about the ulcer, hands down.


----------



## gopro (Dec 19, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> I'd be more concerned about the ulcer, hands down.



Would have to agree!


----------



## favreis#1 (Dec 22, 2007)

In stock at Bodybuilding.com - VPX Meltdown - Z-14 IPHORIC On sale now! for $36.97. Might have to give this one a go after I finish the current fat-burner I'm using.


----------



## X Ring (Dec 23, 2007)

Should I be taking this with creatine?  If part of creatine is retaining water in the cells is it worth taking both at the same time or should I just run creatine for a while then when I want to lean out use this?


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 23, 2007)

Use creatine all the time.


----------



## gopro (Dec 24, 2007)

X Ring said:


> Should I be taking this with creatine?  If part of creatine is retaining water in the cells is it worth taking both at the same time or should I just run creatine for a while then when I want to lean out use this?



There is no reason you cannot run creatine with a fat burner such as Meltdown.


----------



## gopro (Dec 28, 2007)

Onto my second cycle of Meltdown. Will keep you all informed!


----------



## workingatit43 (Dec 28, 2007)

gopro said:


> Onto my second cycle of Meltdown. Will keep you all informed!



I will be following just got my Meltdown in mail today going to start tomorrow will start a new thread so it does not get all confusing


----------



## gopro (Dec 30, 2007)

gopro said:


> Onto my second cycle of Meltdown. Will keep you all informed!



Obviously I cannot report any "results" just yet, but I have to say that I LOVE the way this stuff makes me feel


----------



## workingatit43 (Dec 30, 2007)

gopro said:


> Obviously I cannot report any "results" just yet, but I have to say that I LOVE the way this stuff makes me feel



I have to agree on my 2nd day my mood is awesome


----------



## gopro (Dec 31, 2007)

workingatit43 said:


> I have to agree on my 2nd day my mood is awesome



Great to hear. I swear, even if the stuff did not burn fat I think I would take it just as a "happy pill," LOL!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 31, 2007)

gopro said:


> Great to hear. I swear, even if the stuff did not burn fat I think I would take it just as a "happy pill," LOL!



Prozac works very well too, and it's only $4/bottle from Wal-Mart.


----------



## workingatit43 (Dec 31, 2007)

Prince said:


> Prozac works very well too, and it's only $4/bottle from Wal-Mart.




Not proud to say i have been on Prozac and you would have to pay me to ever take it again here are some of the side affects and i got most of them


Prozac is associated with insomnia, restlessness, nausea, and tension headaches, which normally go away within one to two weeks from the time it was first taken. One possible Prozac side effect, which remains for the time it is taken, is its effect on your sex life. It often reduces desire and can delay or interfere with orgasm, in both women and men. Fatigue and memory loss are other possible problems. These side effects subside when you stop taking the drug.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 31, 2007)

workingatit43 said:


> Not proud to say i have been on Prozac and you would have to pay me to ever take it again here are some of the side affects and i got most of them
> 
> Prozac is associated with insomnia, restlessness, nausea, and tension headaches, which normally go away within one to two weeks from the time it was first taken. One possible Prozac side effect, which remains for the time it is taken, is its effect on your sex life. It often reduces desire and can delay or interfere with orgasm, in both women and men. Fatigue and memory loss are other possible problems. These side effects subside when you stop taking the drug.



I use it as well (20mg per day), it affects everyone differently as do all drugs, personally I have no side effects from it.


----------



## workingatit43 (Dec 31, 2007)

Prince said:


> I use it as well (20mg per day), it affects everyone differently as do all drugs, personally I have no side effects from it.



Good deal if it helps great i switched to Wellburtrin and it has made side effects go away and through a ton of threapy(years) i was able to get off them. Best wishes i know chemical imbalances really su*k


----------



## gopro (Jan 2, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Good deal if it helps great i switched to Wellburtrin and it has made side effects go away and through a ton of threapy(years) i was able to get off them. Best wishes i know chemical imbalances really su*k



Yes, chemical imbalances DO suck for sure. 

I have done several courses of Prozac in my time as depression and panic attacks are prevalent in my family.


----------



## glennmo (Jan 2, 2008)

The dose of MD says 3 a day  . Do you have to take all 3 at once  , or can you spread them out alittle ? Or do I have this all wrong , is it 3 caps 3 x/day ?


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 2, 2008)

glennmo said:


> The dose of MD says 3 a day  . Do you have to take all 3 at once  , or can you spread them out alittle ? Or do I have this all wrong , is it 3 caps 3 x/day ?



Right now i take 2 cap a.m.    2 caps in afternoon  and 1 cap early evening not sure how gopro is dosing


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 2, 2008)

gopro said:


> Yes, chemical imbalances DO suck for sure.
> 
> I have done several courses of Prozac in my time as depression and panic attacks are prevalent in my family.



I feel for you it runs in my family also i was on Klonopin and Xanax for 15 years got off them in 1997 i thought i was going to die for 6 months i do not think i would survive having to detox from them again it was a nightmare


----------



## gopro (Jan 3, 2008)

glennmo said:


> The dose of MD says 3 a day  . Do you have to take all 3 at once  , or can you spread them out alittle ? Or do I have this all wrong , is it 3 caps 3 x/day ?



Start at 1 cap 3 x per day, about 15-30 min before meals. A good schedule would be something like one cap before meals 1, 3, 5.

Slowly you may be able to add an extra cap per dose.


----------



## gopro (Jan 3, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> I feel for you it runs in my family also i was on Klonopin and Xanax for 15 years got off them in 1997 i thought i was going to die for 6 months i do not think i would survive having to detox from them again it was a nightmare



I have used each of those as well during some very rough periods in my life. It is so horrible to be out of control of your thoughts and feelings, and never know when an attack might be triggered. It is a very difficult position to be in because most people do not understand what you are going through. They will often tell you to fight it and be stronger, but they have NO CLUE.


----------



## quark (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey do you guys know GNC is asking $64.99 for this?! They are such a fu^#&$* ripoff of a store!! OK, *rant over*


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Jan 3, 2008)

jchappj said:


> Hey do you guys know GNC is asking $64.99 for this?! They are such a fu^#&$* ripoff of a store!! OK, *rant over*



The best part about that is we have GNC employee's that come and buy from our store. But GNC can price like that because there are so many people who just don't know any better. Maybe one day we can educate them all.


----------



## gopro (Jan 3, 2008)

jchappj said:


> Hey do you guys know GNC is asking $64.99 for this?! They are such a fu^#&$* ripoff of a store!! OK, *rant over*




GNC =


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 3, 2008)

gopro said:


> GNC =





I know it is would pretty hard to find out what GNC pays for the Meltdown the profit they make per bottle has got to be huge and it is sad i am sure they will sell plenty of it


----------



## yoxtheox (Jan 4, 2008)

Here is a question? Is this stuff good for me??
Or will it slowly kill me......I dont want to be skinny and in a coffin cuz my heart exploded.


----------



## gopro (Jan 4, 2008)

yoxtheox said:


> Here is a question? Is this stuff good for me??
> Or will it slowly kill me......I dont want to be skinny and in a coffin cuz my heart exploded.



A better question is: Is it SAFE for you?

The answer is: If you use it intelligently and are a healthy person with no pre-existing heart, liver, or cardiovascualar problems, then it should be quite safe.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 4, 2008)

gopro said:


> A better question is: Is it SAFE for you?
> 
> The answer is: If you use it intelligently and are a healthy person with no pre-existing heart, liver, or cardiovascualar problems, then it should be quite safe.




I agree it is safe as long as used right just do not have the "more is better" approach and you would be fine


----------



## glennmo (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanx. 2 tid seems to be ok. I tried 3 tid and really got a headache . 2 seems to work.


----------



## gopro (Jan 14, 2008)

This is a post made on my board about Meltdown. Thought I'd share it here...

"I just saw this post and wanted to add my input from Meltdown. I have started a cut as of 2 weeks ago and this stuff REALLY and I mean REALLY cuts down hunger. In fact, I have to REMIND myself to eat. No jitters and in two weeks I have seen a change already. Usually takes me 3-4 weeks to see changes on any cut. I do cardio 3-4x/wk in the morning all year but with these, I feel like I want to jump on that treadmill at 6am. Sick I know. Patience and diet is #1, but this stuff does nothing but help!!!"


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 14, 2008)

I wish it had rasberry ketones. Any guesses as to how much caffeine is in it? I'd prefer no more than 200 mg. Considering trying it, although appetite isn't a big problem for me. I just don't want to be hooked on the caffeine rollercoster.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 14, 2008)

Pirate! said:


> I wish it had rasberry ketones. Any guesses as to how much caffeine is in it? I'd prefer no more than 200 mg. Considering trying it, although appetite isn't a big problem for me. I just don't want to be hooked on the caffeine rollercoster.



I am finding it not bad in that area and i am super sensitive to stims when i finish taking it i will update my log the couple of days after and let you know if i am suffering from a caffeine crash


----------



## gopro (Jan 15, 2008)

Pirate! said:


> I wish it had rasberry ketones. Any guesses as to how much caffeine is in it? I'd prefer no more than 200 mg. Considering trying it, although appetite isn't a big problem for me. I just don't want to be hooked on the caffeine rollercoster.



About 75 mg of caffeine per cap, so it is not overwhelming.


----------



## X Ring (Jan 18, 2008)

I went ahead and bought some of this (2 Bottles, I always buy more than I need).  I just started it yesterday morning.  I am going to take 1 cap 2 times/ day.  So far I have taken 3 caps. I obviously havent seen any weight loss but I do have some sides.  

Before I mention them I would like to preface this with I have never had any mental issues.  I'm a pretty level headed guy.  I am never all that pumped up or exceptionally down.  Works out well for me as a personal financial planner, my clients like that.  Also, I drink coffee, energy drinks, etc usually 1 16oz energy drink a day and 1-2 cups of coffee.  I can handle caffeine.  Although I have never used a fat burner or weight loss supplement

I was feeling a bit ampled up yesterday as I expected in taking this.  took pill 1 at 7 am, pill two at 3:30 pm.  I fell asleep last night without a problem but it was when I was sleeping that has me concerned.  I by far, by multiples of 10 had the single most violent dream/nightmare I could imagine.  I dont think of shit this messed up when I am awake and try to.  Now if I dreamed I was Rambo kicking ass it would be cool.  My dream was so F***ed up that I am afraid to tell my wife or anyone I work with.  Usually in my dreams I cant scream, I can never hit anyone as hard enough to hurt them, I can't run fast, no one dies in a grusome manner.  

I'm not going to go into detail here.  I just want to know if anyone has had this happen from meltdown, other fat burners or other supplements.  The extent of my supplement history is creatine, vitamins, protein, and ZMA back a few years ago.  So nothing special, maybe people with more experience can chime in.  I havent stopped taking it, so I'll see if it is temporary.  I am really bothered by my dream last night to the point where co-workers are asking me if I am okay today and I was uncomfortable talking to my wife this morning.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 18, 2008)

It very well maybe your body/mind is adjusting i would try it for a few more days it should subside besides if it is only dreams and no problems like that during waking hours it is not really a problem. I use to have very vivid and violent nightmares years ago on the smoking patches and it subsided.

I would say continue and if it becomes a real problem for you then stop but if it is only dreams i would say your fine i am about to end a cycle of this and the 1st week i had some sides that i did not like but it went away and i am very happy with the results


----------



## nni (Jan 18, 2008)

gopro said:


> About 75 mg of caffeine per cap, so it is not overwhelming.



so that means there is no more than 75mg of methyl TTA in there?


----------



## gopro (Jan 18, 2008)

nni said:


> so that means there is no more than 75mg of methyl TTA in there?



Probably just a bit more than that per 3 capsules.


----------



## nni (Jan 19, 2008)

gopro said:


> Probably just a bit more than that per 3 capsules.



cant be. per the labeling laws, the first listed ingredient has to be the highest. being as you said there were 75mg of caffeine, then there would have to be 75 or less of methyl tta. the math works out with the yerba mate and camp.


----------



## gopro (Jan 19, 2008)

nni said:


> cant be. per the labeling laws, the first listed ingredient has to be the highest. being as you said there were 75mg of caffeine, then there would have to be 75 or less of methyl tta. the math works out with the yerba mate and camp.



Yup, guess you are right. I never discussed with Jack (nor would he even tell me) the exact amount of every ingredient, except for the caffeine.


----------



## gopro (Jan 21, 2008)

Feedback from an independent user on another forum:

_Alright, I've been taking Meltdown going on 2 weeks. I'm currently taking 2 pills 3 times a day. I'm also dieting.

Effects
- I've noticed that I've lost weight while maintaining strength level
- My legs are more cut (what I noticed the most)
- Energy boost
- I've lost 3-5 pds since I started taking it
- As for the "bliss" it's a hit n miss. Sometimes I'll be in a better mood once I take it. Other times, I feel a calming effect.
- no jitters, focused energy
- Little to no appetite supression (but I'm always hungry so...)

Overall so far, I think this is a great product._


----------



## Arnold (Jan 21, 2008)

Eric, why are you promoting this product so heavily, honestly...


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 21, 2008)

nni said:


> cant be. per the labeling laws, the first listed ingredient has to be the highest. being as you said there were 75mg of caffeine, then there would have to be 75 or less of methyl tta. the math works out with the yerba mate and camp.



I understood Eric as saying ~75 mg of caff per cap and probably a little more than 75 mg MTTA per 3 caps.

Has anyone put forth any reason while methyl TTA would be more potent? What are standard doses of standard TTA?


----------



## nni (Jan 21, 2008)

Pirate! said:


> I understood Eric as saying ~75 mg of caff per cap and probably a little more than 75 mg MTTA per 3 caps.
> 
> Has anyone put forth any reason while methyl TTA would be more potent? What are standard doses of standard TTA?



ahhh, my mistake. one serving is three caps meaning around 225mg of caffeine leaving 92mg for the yerba, camp and mtta. so it could still be 75mg, but obviously less than 92.

no, i havent read anything that says methyl tta superior to tta or that a lower dosing is applicable.

regular tta hits the sweet spot around 2-3g.


----------



## gopro (Jan 22, 2008)

Prince said:


> Eric, why are you promoting this product so heavily, honestly...



Like I stated in my opening post, I work as an independent contractor for several different companies, and as an independent contractor I am PAID to do whatever work I am contracted to do!! Yes, VPX pays me for my time.

However, like I also have stated...I don't care what I am offered...if a product does not work, I WILL NOT stand behind it...period. This is why I tested Meltdown on myself and 4 clients before accepting this promotion position with VPX. IF Meltdown did not prove itself to me, then I would not be doing this.


----------



## gopro (Jan 22, 2008)

nni said:


> ahhh, my mistake. one serving is three caps meaning around 225mg of caffeine leaving 92mg for the yerba, camp and mtta. so it could still be 75mg, but obviously less than 92.
> 
> no, i havent read anything that says methyl tta superior to tta or that a lower dosing is applicable.
> 
> regular tta hits the sweet spot around 2-3g.



I posted a study at bbing.com talking about how methylation improved the utilization of several compounds...one being TTA.


----------



## nni (Jan 22, 2008)

a slight improvement in some areas, same in others, but nothing to show that the dosage can be cut so significantly.


----------



## gopro (Jan 22, 2008)

nni said:


> a slight improvement in some areas, same in others, but nothing to show that the dosage can be cut so significantly.



Perhaps you are right, but overall the Meltdown formula (combination of ingredients) seems to be producing overwhelmingly good results for users. I have thus far only read feedback that ranges from good to excellent regarding Meltdown. I have now done two 4-week cycles myself, and find this to be an outstanding product, especially for those that don't tolerate stims very well.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 22, 2008)

I must agree i do not handle stims well at all and i was able to use this with good results i am no expert in the mixing and matching of ingredients but whatever and how much of what in the product does not take away from the fact that it does work


----------



## Lost Grizzly (Jan 27, 2008)

*nightmare*



X Ring said:


> I went ahead and bought some of this (2 Bottles, I always buy more than I need).  I just started it yesterday morning.  I am going to take 1 cap 2 times/ day.  So far I have taken 3 caps. I obviously havent seen any weight loss but I do have some sides.
> 
> Before I mention them I would like to preface this with I have never had any mental issues.  I'm a pretty level headed guy.  I am never all that pumped up or exceptionally down.  Works out well for me as a personal financial planner, my clients like that.  Also, I drink coffee, energy drinks, etc usually 1 16oz energy drink a day and 1-2 cups of coffee.  I can handle caffeine.  Although I have never used a fat burner or weight loss supplement
> 
> ...




As one gets older you dream less and less because we don't get the best of sleep.  Some may have noticed that taking sleep ads like melatone it puts you to sleep fast and allows you to reach REM Rapid Eye Movement.  REM is where you dream the most and is something that you may have been lacking for some time.  

So my point is that with this new drug you have tapped in to more engery and may have been working your self harder making your self tired and when you go to sleep you reach REM which is giving you dreams that you may have been lacking.

Just my 2cents


----------



## gopro (Feb 5, 2008)

I just finished another 4-week cycle of Meltdown (my second), and I wanted to report on my results as compared to the first cycle:

-Fat Burning Ability...8
-Energy Enhancement...8
-Mood Affects...10
-Appetite Suppressing Capability...7
-Side Effects...10 (meaning I had little if any)

On my first cycle I started at 8.3% bodyfat and dropped to 7%. This time I started at 7.2% and dropped to 6.5%. This was again with no alteration in diet or cardio (my diet is quite strict in general and my cardio is 20 minutes every day).

There were no side effects at 6 total caps per day (2 three X per day), and my appetite was cut down, but not as much as the first cycle. My mental state, drive, concentration and focus were outstanding on this cycle, just like the first.

I did not burn AS MUCH fat this cycle as the first, but no matter what, fat loss will slow when you get into the mid-single digits like I am. I am still quite impressed that in two cycles of Meltdown I dropped a total of almost 2% bodyfat with no alternations in diet or cardio.

I expect that those with higher starting bodyfat %'s will see a greater OVERALL fat loss than I did.

The next time I use Meltdown it will be in my final phases of contest prep to see just how low in bodyfat it can help me get.


----------



## workingatit43 (Feb 5, 2008)

I must admit it is great stuff and your right i did see alot of bodycomp changes at approx twice your bf% i will run another cycle probally around the end of spring thanks for the update







gopro said:


> I just finished another 4-week cycle of Meltdown (my second), and I wanted to report on my results as compared to the first cycle:
> 
> -Fat Burning Ability...8
> -Energy Enhancement...8
> ...


----------



## gopro (Feb 12, 2008)

I was just sent this feedback by email and figured I would post it here...

"I do not usually take stimulants and fat burners because I don?t like the way they make me feel. Usually they just make me sweat a lot, I can?t sit still, my hands shake, I get nauseous and moody?. I took Meltdown for the first time last Friday just to see what the hype was all about?. I am hooked!!! I have a great constant energy which is nice but the what is better than that is I am very focused and my mood is great?. I can?t really say if I have lost fat yet cause it is too soon but so far everything Meltdown has claimed it does is happening to me!!! I now take 2 Meltdown every morning."

Danny

"Meltdown is by far the â?????best â????? fat burner that I have taken. I feel great taking it, with no side effects that most fat burners have. I have been taking the product for about 2 weeks. My appetite is more in checkâ??????eating every few hours, craving way less carbs. I actually feel leaner especially in my abs. I like the fact that you can take it 3xday. I would highly recommend this product to anyone trying to become leaner!"

Alex


----------



## tomuchgear (Feb 12, 2008)

so basicaly the common word here is that this stuff rocks well screw it i will give it a try. i love trieng out new stuff in my attempt to stay as close to naturaul as possible.


----------



## workingatit43 (Feb 12, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> so basicaly the common word here is that this stuff rocks well screw it i will give it a try. i love trieng out new stuff in my attempt to stay as close to naturaul as possible.




Yes i ran it and was very pleased and gopro has run it twice with great results i would say give it a whirl


----------



## tomuchgear (Feb 12, 2008)

i will pick some up later in the week i just got some ultra water today mostly for the potasium but i will try the meltdown as well man i miss stacker 3 with the ephedra


----------



## HOOPIE (Feb 13, 2008)

I plan on running Meltdown the last 8 weeks of my contest prep.  I'm currently 9 1/2 weeks out so it will be soon.......


----------



## Tier (Feb 14, 2008)

I picked up some, will arrive soon. I'll update the thread.


----------



## gopro (Feb 15, 2008)

Tier said:


> I picked up some, will arrive soon. I'll update the thread.



Thank you


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 16, 2008)

how long of a cycle did everyone run?


----------



## gopro (Feb 17, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> how long of a cycle did everyone run?



I have done two 4-week cycles, but others I know have done 6 and 8 weeks as well.


----------



## NordicNacho (Feb 17, 2008)

I've tried it and it does give really good focus with no stim sides for me.  Almost comparable to a ssri to a point


----------



## workingatit43 (Feb 17, 2008)

My cycle was just over 3 weeks and i liked it some sides in the beginning but went away and the mood thing was just awesome and it burned fat


----------



## NordicNacho (Feb 17, 2008)

seems to really stop impulsive eating by giving you that focus


----------



## gopro (Feb 18, 2008)

Good feedback guys, thanks!


----------



## sadhu108 (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm not expert but I do have 10+ years behind me and i must say I'm skeptical for this one. I check around , nothing special is there to convince me go for it...
Time will show.


----------



## gopro (Feb 21, 2008)

sadhu108 said:


> I'm not expert but I do have 10+ years behind me and i must say I'm skeptical for this one. I check around , nothing special is there to convince me go for it...
> Time will show.



Name a fat burner currently on the market that impresses you.


----------



## Irons77 (Feb 22, 2008)

My wife just got her Meltdown after I told her about this thread, don't make me look bad man! lol  3 doses a day safe for about 6-8 weeks? Thanks


----------



## workingatit43 (Feb 22, 2008)

Irons77 said:


> My wife just got her Meltdown after I told her about this thread, don't make me look bad man! lol  3 doses a day safe for about 6-8 weeks? Thanks





That should be safe i took 3 caps x2 times a day but i am sure you could do 2 caps x 3 times a day or 1 cap x 3 times a day i would tell her to start slow to access tolerance i wish her luck


----------



## Irons77 (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks bro


----------



## mamaj (Feb 22, 2008)

Do you feel any withdrawl effects, like you tend to have with e/c/a stack, when coming off of a cycle?


----------



## workingatit43 (Feb 22, 2008)

mamaj said:


> Do you feel any withdrawl effects, like you tend to have with e/c/a stack, when coming off of a cycle?



No i did not i could not stand the way i felt on eca and how i felt for a couple of days off it. I did not get a crash from Meltdown i only did slightly over 3 week cycle though


----------



## mamaj (Feb 22, 2008)

I loved the results I got from e/c/a stack, my fave was THERMOCORE from METRX, I just hated how I felt when coming off of it; all drained and tired.
I'm looking for a non stim f/b that actually works.


----------



## Marcus ATW (Feb 25, 2008)

VPX Redline (LIQUID) is a great product. When will Meltdown be available?


----------



## workingatit43 (Feb 25, 2008)

Marcus ATW said:


> VPX Redline (LIQUID) is a great product. When will Meltdown be available?




Meltdown is available now


----------



## Marcus ATW (Feb 25, 2008)

Meltdown Z 14 just bought it with some Redline Liquid. Awesome Thanx!!


----------



## gopro (Feb 26, 2008)

Marcus ATW said:


> Meltdown Z 14 just bought it with some Redline Liquid. Awesome Thanx!!




Just do not COMBINE the two products at one time!


----------



## gopro (Feb 26, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> No i did not i could not stand the way i felt on eca and how i felt for a couple of days off it. I did not get a crash from Meltdown i only did slightly over 3 week cycle though



I agree...ECA is a fantastic fat loss combo, but once a cycle was over the crash is a lousy feeling.

I had no crash with Meltdown after a 4 week cycle.


----------



## Marcus ATW (Feb 26, 2008)

*Go Pro*



gopro said:


> Just do not COMBINE the two products at one time!


Thank You cause I was going to. I appreciate it.


----------



## tomuchgear (Feb 26, 2008)

well sorry i didnt get to order as quick as i wanted to. i just orderd some today i will definetly post on here after i have taken it and all that good stuff. also thanks for the earlier tip about bodybuilding.com it was so freakin much cheaper than what gnc was selling it for. i look forward to trieng meltdown. i really miss stacker three with the ephedra though lol.


----------



## mcguin (Feb 27, 2008)

I am very interested in using the meltdown.  I had really good results with animal cuts last year and tried lipo 6 a few months ago but wasnt too impressed.  I'm currently taking Retain2 as a leaning agent.  Would it be safe to take meltdown on top of retain2?  In general what sorts of supps should you stay away from if your taking a thermogenic??? thanks guys.


----------



## gopro (Feb 27, 2008)

Marcus ATW said:


> Thank You cause I was going to. I appreciate it.



You CAN utilize both by taking Redline only before workouts, and Meltdown at 1-2 other times per day...*just never take both products at one time.*

A few of my clients who workout in the morning take Redline beforehand, then take MD 1-2 more times during the day with doses spread apart by 5-6 hours.


----------



## gopro (Feb 27, 2008)

mcguin said:


> I am very interested in using the meltdown.  I had really good results with animal cuts last year and tried lipo 6 a few months ago but wasnt too impressed.  I'm currently taking Retain2 as a leaning agent.  Would it be safe to take meltdown on top of retain2?  In general what sorts of supps should you stay away from if your taking a thermogenic??? thanks guys.



Retain 2 can be combined with Meltdown. Just do not combine MD with other caffeine, synephrine, ephedra or yohimbine containing products as that would cause too much CNS stimulation.


----------



## workingatit43 (Feb 27, 2008)

gopro said:


> Retain 2 can be combined with Meltdown. Just do not combine MD with other caffeine, synephrine, ephedra or yohimbine containing products as that would cause too much CNS stimulation.




Hmnn i leaned out well on Retain2 during my last pct and when i ran Meltdown i think next time i run Meltdown i will stack it with either Retain2 or Lean Xtreme sounds like a killer fat burning stack


----------



## mcguin (Feb 27, 2008)

Im going on week 1 of using retain2...I think Monday I'll order some meltdown and start that as soon as I get it and stack it with the rest of the retain2...I haven't started doing my heavy cardio yet as I'm just coming off being sick plus its been a crazy week havent been to the gym...Monday though I'll start hardcore training and I've been on a very strict diet with 50%P/30%c/20%f...I already feel myself tightening up...cant wait to try the two products together, will let you know my results!


----------



## HOOPIE (Feb 27, 2008)

I just started running meltdown for the last 7 weeks of my contest prep.


----------



## mcguin (Feb 28, 2008)

HOOPIE said:


> I just started running meltdown for the last 7 weeks of my contest prep.




and?  how have the results been?  what has your routine been like while on it?


----------



## HOOPIE (Feb 28, 2008)

mcguin said:


> and?  how have the results been?  what has your routine been like while on it?



I just started running it 2 days ago.  So results wise i have nothing to comment about.  Now focus and energy is very nice, very smooth.  No gitters with it at all which i like.


----------



## tomuchgear (Feb 29, 2008)

ok my meltdown arrived today. i will start taking it tommorow would have started it today but the wife has it in her car. i will post my opinion of it after a while.


----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 1, 2008)

first day on the meltdown i have taken two pills today. one when i woke up the one bout noon. as far as energy not bad. thermongenic effect very good. mood same as usual.


----------



## gopro (Mar 3, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> first day on the meltdown i have taken two pills today. one when i woke up the one bout noon. as far as energy not bad. thermongenic effect very good. mood same as usual.




Keep me posted as you go along. Thank you!


----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 3, 2008)

keeps good energy only thing i have noticed so far as far as sides. dont drink any caffine. i drank some of a energy drink got a upset stomach. other than that so far so good.


----------



## Marcus ATW (Mar 3, 2008)

gopro said:


> You CAN utilize both by taking Redline only before workouts, and Meltdown at 1-2 other times per day...*just never take both products at one time.*
> 
> A few of my clients who workout in the morning take Redline beforehand, then take MD 1-2 more times during the day with doses spread apart by 5-6 hours.


Thank You for taking the time to let me know. I was going to ask you how to take them. I am expecting these products to arrive today. I will post my results. Thanks again for your time!!


----------



## zombul (Mar 3, 2008)

I have ran this for about a week now at 1 cap 3 times daily.I am going to move up to 4-5 caps day  but havn't formed an opinion yet but will soon.


----------



## HOOPIE (Mar 3, 2008)

I really like the energy and focus i get from it during the day.  Being on NO carbs can be a little tiring.  Appetite is gone, i have to force myself to eat.  One thing I notice is that its not a crazed shaking energy.  Just feels very smooth.


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 3, 2008)

HOOPIE said:


> I really like the energy and focus i get from it during the day.  Being on NO carbs can be a little tiring.  Appetite is gone, i have to force myself to eat.  One thing I notice is that its not a crazed shaking energy.  Just feels very smooth.



That was my favorite thing about it the smooth energy


----------



## gopro (Mar 4, 2008)

Marcus ATW said:


> Thank You for taking the time to let me know. I was going to ask you how to take them. I am expecting these products to arrive today. I will post my results. Thanks again for your time!!




No problem at all my friend! It is my pleasure! If you have further questions, do not hesitate to ask me!


----------



## Marcus ATW (Mar 4, 2008)

*gopro*



gopro said:


> No problem at all my friend! It is my pleasure! If you have further questions, do not hesitate to ask me!


I just checked with mass nutrition my package will arrive tomorrow. I know the results will be great, every product from VPX is the purest quality. I cant wait to post my results.


----------



## gopro (Mar 5, 2008)

Marcus ATW said:


> I just checked with mass nutrition my package will arrive tomorrow. I know the results will be great, every product from VPX is the purest quality. I cant wait to post my results.


----------



## mcguin (Mar 6, 2008)

ordered the meltdown, should have it in a couple days.  Will start logging results as soon as I start, hopefully monday.


----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 6, 2008)

going to start three pills today so far so good. i have noticed my mood seems to be happier than normal. also my mental focus is up. so far i am really liking this stuff.


----------



## Marcus ATW (Mar 6, 2008)

I received great pricing on VPX Redline Liquid and Meltdown Z-14 from Mass Nutrition. I started Meltdown this morning and I could not be more pleased with this product. Meltdown does exactly what it claims to do it has increased my mental clarity and mood without feeling jittery. The boys from VPX have done it again another GREAT product.


----------



## MeatZatk (Mar 6, 2008)

My order should arrive today or tomorrow, after reading all these reviews so far I'm getting pretty excited to get started!


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 6, 2008)

I am glad it seems everyone is getting the same basic results as i did it is a very good product


----------



## HOOPIE (Mar 6, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> I am glad it seems everyone is getting the same basic results as i did it is a very good product



Its a pretty good supplement in my book.  I currently running Dave Polumbo's diet for my contest prep and this supp. seems to give it that extra boost.  My energy is up more.  Running zero carbs for a whole week until Saturday at dinner can get tough on the energy.  Meltdown gives me that extra boost along with having to force my self to eat....


----------



## gopro (Mar 7, 2008)

HOOPIE said:


> Its a pretty good supplement in my book.  I currently running Dave Polumbo's diet for my contest prep and this supp. seems to give it that extra boost.  My energy is up more.  Running zero carbs for a whole week until Saturday at dinner can get tough on the energy.  Meltdown gives me that extra boost along with having to force my self to eat....




Meltdown works VERY well in conjunction with Dave's diet.


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 7, 2008)

gopro said:


> Meltdown works VERY well in conjunction with Dave's diet.




Hey gopro is the avatar a picture of your abs? If so great work those are some killer abs


----------



## gopro (Mar 7, 2008)

*VPX Sports Meltdown??®: Impact on blood norepinephrine and lipolysis by
Richard J. Bloomer*

Introduction

The quest for a leaner physique is a path sought by many, from average fitness enthusiasts to advanced bodybuilders. To this end, multiple products currently exist within the category of lipolytic (i.e., fat loss) agents, with several new products emerging each year. While it is clear that there are few human clinical trials in which the actual product of sale has been used within the research design, there does at least exist some scientific rationale behind the blend of ingredients found in some of these preparations. A prime example is the lipolytic agent Meltdown??®, which has been recently developed by VPX Sports. Unsolicited consumer testimonials surrounding this product have been quite positive, and anecdotal evidence indicates that Meltdown??® is a real contender in this class, possibly in line to dominate in the near future. 

The purpose of this article is to provide a brief overview of the process of fat mobilization and â?????burningâ???, in addition to providing a look into the science related to the proposed benefits of Meltdown??®. An attempt has been made to limit scientific jargon and detailed scientific discussion, in order to provide a more reader-friendly article. Individuals interested in a more detailed discussion of the scientific rationale and process of engineering behind Meltdown??® are referred to the article on this topic written by Jack Owoc, available at VPX Sports.

Lipolysis 101

Although the goal of fat loss may appear rather simplistic, the actual process of fat metabolism is quite complex. In fact, in most graduate level textbooks focused on metabolism, the process is separated into seven distinct steps, as listed below and shown in Figure 1. 
1.Mobilization of fatty acids from storage form (triglycerides) from within adipocytes (i.e., fat cells)
2.Transport of fatty acids to the target tissue (via carrier protein albumin)
3.Uptake of fatty acids into the cell (via sarcolemma fatty acid binding protein and fatty acid transporter)
4.Activation of fatty acids (via ATP dependent process)
5.Translocation of activated fatty acids into inner mitochondrial matrix (via carnitine dependent enzymes: carnitine acyl tranferase 1 and 2â??????CAT1 and CAT2 [for long chain fatty acids])
6.Beta oxidation (the actual process of degrading fatty acids into products which will eventually be used for energy productionâ??????acetyl CoA and the electron carriers NADH and FADH2)
7.Krebs/Citric acid cycle/tricarboxylic acid cycle and electron transport chain (where ATP energy is actually produced from products created within beta oxidationâ??????hence fat is now available as energy and ready to be â?????burnedâ??? as fuel)

Although each step is indeed important to the ultimate goal of â?????burningâ??? fat, many lipolytic agents target the first step of this process in an attempt to make more fatty acids available in the circulation, in order to be picked up by active tissue to be used as fuel. With this in mind, the logical question becomes â?????What can be done to stimulate fatty acid mobilization?â???

First, understand that this process itself typically involves the interplay between the enzyme hormone sensitive lipase (HSL), the specific hormones acting to stimulate HSL, and the receptors that bind to these hormones in order for them to exert their effect. Although other hormones are certainly involved in fatty acid metabolism (e.g., growth hormone, thyroid hormone, ACTH, cortisol), the chief hormones related to our discussion here are the catecholamines, epinephrine (EPI) and norepinephrine (NE). These interact with both beta adrenergic receptors (EPI and NE), as well as alpha-adrenergic receptors (NE). Depending on which receptors are activated, lipolysis can be either stimulated (beta) or inhibited (alpha), with optimal HSL activity observed in the presence of low insulin levels. 

While certain drugs/nutrients can act directly on beta receptors in order to stimulate lipolysis, others act indirectly by stimulating an increase in NE, which subsequently binds these adrenergic receptors to allow for an effect. Unfortunately, as indicated above, NE is not selective in its binding. That is, while it can bind beta (1, 2, and 3 sub-class) receptors, it also binds alpha (1 and 2 sub-class) receptors. Hence, in a way, NE may both â?????stimulateâ??? and â?????inhibitâ??? fatty acid mobilization. Specifically, activation of alpha 2 receptors inhibits further release of NE, allowing NE to act as its own negative feedback signal. That is to say, it shuts off its own release. If fat loss is the goal, this is a highly undesirable effect. 

Meltdown??® Science: What and Why?

This is where the science of Meltdown??® technology comes into play. First, while it should be noted that multiple key ingredients exist within this formulation, three include specialized forms of the nutrient Yohimbine (Yohimbine HCl, alpha-Yohimbine, and 11-hydroxy Yohimbineâ??????with extended half-life). Yohimbine is the principle alkaloid from the herb Yohimbe, and acts as a selective alpha 2 antagonist. Hence, it can function to impair the negative feedback loop specific to NE. Moreover, it has been demonstrated that short-term Yohimbine supplementation can stimulate a significant rise in blood NE levels. Hence, Yohimbine supplementation may serve to optimize blood NE to allow for enhanced fatty acid mobilization. Coupled with regular exercise training (which by itself can improve all steps of fatty acid metabolism as described above), this approach may serve to maximize fat loss.

Aside from fatty acid mobilization, Yohimbine may also aid in lipolysis by acting to improve blood flow, and hence, transport of fatty acids to tissue to undergo oxidation. This is because alpha receptor activation promotes smooth muscle contraction leading to vasoconstriction (a decrease in blood flow). Thus, an alpha 2 receptor antagonist combination such as the three component Yohimbine matrix found in Meltdown??® may be expected to improve blood flow. Indeed, isolated Yohimbine has been shown repeatedly in the literature to improve blood flow in regards to individuals with diseases that are associated with blood flow restriction. However, admittedly, studies would need to be done in healthy fitness enthusiasts/ bodybuilders in order to make such claims for Meltdown??® specifically. 
As mentioned earlier, Meltdown??® contains several other key ingredients besides Yohimbine, including methyl Synephrine, a beta adrenergic agonist (beta 3 in particular). This functions to increase the metabolic rate while having little effect on heart rate or blood pressureâ??????less anxiety/jitteriness. Coupled with the alpha antagonistic effects of the Yohimbine matrix, methyl Synephrine has the potential to further promote lipolysis. Furthermore, the addition of caffeine to this mix adds even greater potential. 

The scientific team at VPX has also engineered two new forms of the amphetamine-like/thyroid stimulating agent Phenylethylamine (PEA). Because ordinary PEA was found to be metabolized far too rapidly, the novel compounds R-??Ÿ-Methylphenylethylamine (R-??Ÿ-M-PEA) and n-Methyl-??Ÿ-Phenylethylamine (n-Methyl-??Ÿ-PEA) were developed, and are contained within Meltdown??®. The VPX scientists hypothesize that by adding a monoamine oxidase (MAO) inhibitor such as methyl Hordidine to the mix could significantly increase the duration of action of R-??Ÿ-M-PEA and n-Methyl-??Ÿ-PEA, while possibly allowing entry and transport across the blood brain barrier. This latter effect may bring with it mild feelings of euphoria. In addition to the effects on PEA metabolism, evidence is clear that MAO inhibition can extend the effects of Yohimbine, possibly improving the outcome of this three component Yohimbine matrix. This is because when used in combination, Yohimbine increases NE release, whereas MAO inhibitors hinder the typically observed NE degradation. The resultâ??????more NE available to promote lipolysis. 

In addition to the above ingredients, Meltdown??® contains methyl Tetradecylthioacetic acid, an agent with lipolytic properties related to the prevention of diet-induced insulin resistance and adiposity, in addition to induction of programmed cell death (i.e., apoptosis) within adipocytes. Meltdown??® also contains Cholecystokinin (CCK-8), a hormone of the gastrointestinal system known for its effect on increasing satiety (feeling of â?????fullnessâ???). This may have an impact on hunger, which is believed to be related to a decrease in the rate of gastric emptying. Lastly, Meltdown??® contains cyclic AMP, a key â?????second messengerâ??? system involved in hormone-receptor interaction associated specifically with beta receptors. Considering the collective matrix of potentially synergistic ingredients, in addition to the pharmaceutically inspired polymer based lipid delivery system (PolyLipid) which allows for â?????steady stateâ??? technology delivering both rapid and sustained controlled-release of the active ingredients, Meltdown??® is certainly a product that has great potential as a lipolytic agent, ultimately leading to decreased body weight/fat.

Meltdown??® Research Studies: Randomized, double blind, placebo controlled trials.

Although anecdotal reports indicating the effectiveness of Meltdown??® are indeed exciting, the efficacy of this product needs to be evaluated in well-designed, randomized, placebo controlled trials. This is exactly what is currently being planned between VPX Sports and the University of Memphis. In the text below I present a summary of the work we will soon begin related to clinical testing of Meltdown??®.

First of all, let me stress the fact that behind the extreme hype and marketing tactics of many sports nutrition companies, it is clear that few products have actually been tested in well-designed human clinical trials focused on weight/fat loss. Of course, in some instances, one of the â?????keyâ??? ingredients contained within the product may have been reported to have efficacy. However, the research design in many of these situations often has absolutely nothing to do with the product of sale! That is, many studies contain dosages of a certain ingredient at quantities that far exceed those provided within the actual product of sale. Also, the route of administration used within many of the research studies may not be the same (e.g., intravenous injection vs. oral intake). Finally, and perhaps most importantly, the subject population is often quite different. That is, most clinical studies focused on weight/fat loss have included obese individuals/animals as the target population. The reason for this is simpleâ??????such â?????subjectsâ??? typically experience a greater magnitude of change because they simply have more weight/fat to lose. Most consumers who do not fall within the same category as such test subjects should not expect the same degree of effect in terms of weight/fat loss. Of course, this is seldom mentioned in the advertisements. In our studies with Meltdown??® we are attempting to mimic real-life scenarios in which consumers will be using this exact product. 

For example, in our acute (short-term) study we will be measuring blood NE concentrations, in addition to metabolic rate for up to 90 minutes following intake of Meltdown??®. In this study we will use resistance trained men (e.g., bodybuilders, powerlifters) who will ingest the actual product of sale (not simply one of the â?????keyâ??? ingredients), and will be provided the same dosage taken by most consumers. 

In our chronic (intervention) study, we will enroll both men and women who are recreationally fit (i.e., who exercise 3-4 days per week) and who are in â?????averageâ??? physical condition (e.g., men 15-20% body fat; women 20-30% body fat). Although the magnitude of our observed change in weight/fat loss may not be as robust as if using obese individuals as subjects, consumers can be assured that the type of change reported in our work will likely be obtainable for them as well. Of course, individuals who are carrying more weight/fat than those in our study may expect to experience more pronounced effects. Aside from the issue of subject criteria, as with our acute study, we will be using the same product (Meltdown??®) and dosing schedule as recommended to consumers. Our outcome variables (i.e., things we are most interested in measuring) will be multiple, including a variety of anthropometric tests (including dual energy x-ray absorptiometry for measurement of fat and fat free mass), metabolic tests (including resting metabolic rate), and bloodborne variables (including NE, lipids, glucose, inflammatory and neuronal cell health markers, etc.). 

To our knowledge, this will be the most comprehensive clinical trial to date involving a nutritional supplement marketed as a lipolytic agent. To the credit of VPX Sports, they are interested and committed to invest the time and expense needed to test the efficacy of Meltdown??®. In this way, we may generate evidence in support of the information discussed within this article. We hope to have preliminary data available by summer 2008. Stay tuned for more information related to this exciting work!


----------



## TFSUPPLEMENTS (Mar 7, 2008)

We have one of the lowest prices 
https://www.tfsupplements.com/store/cart.php?m=product_detail&qt=27&p=1009


----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 8, 2008)

hey quick update on the meltdown. well i am still loving the meltdown i am up to three pills a day. the update is i got my wife of the sobe adrenaline and on the meltdown. she is loving the smooth energy. she was very impressed with how well it works, and the lack of end of the day crash.


----------



## gopro (Mar 9, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> hey quick update on the meltdown. well i am still loving the meltdown i am up to three pills a day. the update is i got my wife of the sobe adrenaline and on the meltdown. she is loving the smooth energy. she was very impressed with how well it works, and the lack of end of the day crash.



I just started using it again myself as I begin to prepare for the competitive season, and I just love the stuff. It puts me in a great mood and makes me so damn productive, LOL! The fat burning is a fringe benefit at this point.


----------



## MeatZatk (Mar 9, 2008)

"smooth energy" is the perfect description of this stuff.  I buckled under pressure last night and had a few too many beers, wasn't feeling 100% this morning, but then two my first dose and am actually doing really well as of right now.  I love it so far!


----------



## HOOPIE (Mar 9, 2008)

TFSUPPLEMENTS said:


> We have one of the lowest prices
> https://www.tfsupplements.com/store/cart.php?m=product_detail&qt=27&p=1009



Not a bad price but you get smacked in the nose with shipping cost...


----------



## gopro (Mar 12, 2008)

Feedback from another board regarding Metdown. Was a rather complete assessment, so I figured I would add it here...

Ok. Thanks for the info. I just wanted to also share some of my experience with meltdown. I have taken it for two weeks. So far I rate as follows:

Fat Burning: 10 
I believe this is unbelievable so far. I am already seeing the definition set in. I have taken clenbuterol before and I would say this is on par if not better because it hits beta-3 receptors as well.

Energy: 8
The energy level is great although I it could be better. However I realize this product is not really for energy.

Mood:6 
I don't always notice the mood enhancing effects some report. I do notice I get some anxiety from this as I do most caffeine containing products. I am taking lexapro for general anxiety disorder so I realize not everyone will experience this.

Side Effects: I notice two major things. One I my heart is pounding almost the same as it was off of clen. I dont really mind this. Also, the axiety is there but as I said before, I am suffering from gad. This tends to go away the more tolerant I become of the caffeine in the product. 

Overall: 9 
This product is the best fat burner I have used so far. I have already gotten compliments. I will begin taking this with NO Shotgun as well which is probably my favorite workout product. And NO..i dont work for VPX. Its just one of the few companies that makes products I get results from. Anyone expecting miracles from a fat burner will be dissapointed. You need to put in the work. However, Meltdown is as much help as your going to receive from ever taking pills.


----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 13, 2008)

so far i am still loving the meltdown. i just had to order another bottle becouse the wife is taking it as well. so far she has said nothing but great things about it. thanks for this thread gopro. meltdown is a great product.


----------



## mcguin (Mar 13, 2008)

okay so I've been taking the meltdown for 5 days now, I started taking one in the morning and then one in the afternoon and since yesterday I am taking one in the morning and two in the afternoon.  I will be starting my strict cutting routine at the gym tomorrow doing morning cardio followed by afternoon lifting.  So far I feel the smooth energy but don't think its hitting me as strong as It could be.  I want to get the most from this product, do you think starting tomorrow I can take 2 pills in the morning and two in the afternoon???  Even though it says not to take more than 3 pills a day?


----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 13, 2008)

other people have posted earlier in the thread that they took more than the suggested dosage, and had no problems. i took two this morning, and will take two later today i have yet to see any real negative side effect.


----------



## urbanski (Mar 13, 2008)

hey, i just joined to reply to this thread, so howdy 

I am on day 2 of MD Z-14. I formed my initial opinion before reading this thread.
I am not jittery, no heart racing, no anxiety...no real "negative", but I am going slowly at just 1 cap/day in the AM. I feel "warmer" but not tingly. I think I can focus better, but we'll see since I have a large assignment at work coming up 
Obviously no weight loss yet  Looking to become more cut. 
Will keep folks posted.


----------



## metalman89 (Mar 13, 2008)

The Best Price I Found Was At Discount Anabolics.com-32.95 They Bang you For 5.95 S&h So Its Gonna Be 38.95 Total. Im On 3 A day So Far. If I Gain A Tolerance Will Go To 3 And 2 Later in the day. THIS IS A REAL NICE SUPP. IT DOES DIVERT YOUR THINKING ABOUT FOOD. THIS WILL DEFINTELY HELP WITH FAT LOSS. ONE THING I HATED ABOUT FAT BURNERS LIKE ECA WAS THE CRASH. NONE WHATSOEVER WITH MD. MOOD IS GOOD. NO PROBLEMS TO REPORT. GREAT JOB ON THIS ONE,VPX.


----------



## gopro (Mar 14, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> so far i am still loving the meltdown. i just had to order another bottle becouse the wife is taking it as well. so far she has said nothing but great things about it. thanks for this thread gopro. meltdown is a great product.



Don't just thank ME, thank VPX for putting out a truly wonderful product that lives up to its claims!

And thank YOU for adding your feedback!


----------



## gopro (Mar 14, 2008)

mcguin said:


> okay so I've been taking the meltdown for 5 days now, I started taking one in the morning and then one in the afternoon and since yesterday I am taking one in the morning and two in the afternoon.  I will be starting my strict cutting routine at the gym tomorrow doing morning cardio followed by afternoon lifting.  So far I feel the smooth energy but don't think its hitting me as strong as It could be.  I want to get the most from this product, do you think starting tomorrow I can take 2 pills in the morning and two in the afternoon???  Even though it says not to take more than 3 pills a day?



I have had my best results taking 2 caps 3 X per day (6 total). However, everyone must assess their own tolerance level.

Taking just one more pill than your body can handle will lead to side effects. I now know that 6 is my limit.


----------



## gopro (Mar 14, 2008)

urbanski said:


> hey, i just joined to reply to this thread, so howdy
> 
> I am on day 2 of MD Z-14. I formed my initial opinion before reading this thread.
> I am not jittery, no heart racing, no anxiety...no real "negative", but I am going slowly at just 1 cap/day in the AM. I feel "warmer" but not tingly. I think I can focus better, but we'll see since I have a large assignment at work coming up
> ...



Thanks for the feedback. Keep us posted!


----------



## gopro (Mar 14, 2008)

metalman89 said:


> The Best Price I Found Was At Discount Anabolics.com-32.95 They Bang you For 5.95 S&h So Its Gonna Be 38.95 Total. Im On 3 A day So Far. If I Gain A Tolerance Will Go To 3 And 2 Later in the day. THIS IS A REAL NICE SUPP. IT DOES DIVERT YOUR THINKING ABOUT FOOD. THIS WILL DEFINTELY HELP WITH FAT LOSS. ONE THING I HATED ABOUT FAT BURNERS LIKE ECA WAS THE CRASH. NONE WHATSOEVER WITH MD. MOOD IS GOOD. NO PROBLEMS TO REPORT. GREAT JOB ON THIS ONE,VPX.



So far the overall feedback on Meltdown is nearly 100% positive, so this is really exciting! VPX has a real winner here, and they certainly invested the time and money necessary to build a great fat burning supplement.

Thanks!


----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 14, 2008)

oh i will keep updating my bf is 13-14% right now i just got done bulking. so after i get done with the meltdown i will post my results as well.


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 14, 2008)

Yes all the feedback i have seen has been positive Meltdown was a great fatburner imo and it seems also in many others also


----------



## urbanski (Mar 15, 2008)

gopro said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Keep us posted!



several more days later, at 1 cap/day some days, others 2.
the appetite curbing is phenomenal. i eat half what i once did and feel full, then stay full....curbing the "snacking" i couldnt help before. 
No crash is correct. when (if?) it wears off i cant tell. there is also no "buzz" nor "high"/shakiness. Its really just super smooth. 
Bumped energy? Not so much. I didnt really seek that so much at I did the assistance in eating less...i totally recommend this product!
i am down 2lbs/4 days. Once I hit 115 (target) and feel cut enough, then I will build up with more weights and less aerobics.


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 15, 2008)

urbanski said:


> several more days later, at 1 cap/day some days, others 2.
> the appetite curbing is phenomenal. i eat half what i once did and feel full, then stay full....curbing the "snacking" i couldnt help before.
> No crash is correct. when (if?) it wears off i cant tell. there is also no "buzz" nor "high"/shakiness. Its really just super smooth.
> Bumped energy? Not so much. I didnt really seek that so much at I did the assistance in eating less...i totally recommend this product!
> i am down 2lbs/4 days. Once I hit 115 (target) and feel cut enough, then I will build up with more weights and less aerobics.



Sounds good bro keep it up


----------



## gopro (Mar 15, 2008)

urbanski said:


> several more days later, at 1 cap/day some days, others 2.
> the appetite curbing is phenomenal. i eat half what i once did and feel full, then stay full....curbing the "snacking" i couldnt help before.
> No crash is correct. when (if?) it wears off i cant tell. there is also no "buzz" nor "high"/shakiness. Its really just super smooth.
> Bumped energy? Not so much. I didnt really seek that so much at I did the assistance in eating less...i totally recommend this product!
> i am down 2lbs/4 days. Once I hit 115 (target) and feel cut enough, then I will build up with more weights and less aerobics.



Great stuff my friend. Thanks for the continued feedback. Meltdown really controls my appetite as well, which makes it a wonderful aid while dieting on submaintenance calories.


----------



## HOOPIE (Mar 16, 2008)

After 2 weeks of use i am down 7 pounds and thats without doing cardio.  Been sick with a chest cold and unable to do cardio.  Was able to start my cardio back up today so will see how good the results are in the next couple of weeks with cardio added...


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 17, 2008)

HOOPIE said:


> After 2 weeks of use i am down 7 pounds and thats without doing cardio.  Been sick with a chest cold and unable to do cardio.  Was able to start my cardio back up today so will see how good the results are in the next couple of weeks with cardio added...





Sorry to hear about the cold but great job on the 7 pounds


----------



## gopro (Mar 17, 2008)

HOOPIE said:


> After 2 weeks of use i am down 7 pounds and thats without doing cardio.  Been sick with a chest cold and unable to do cardio.  Was able to start my cardio back up today so will see how good the results are in the next couple of weeks with cardio added...




Hope you feel better soon buddy! But 7 lbs in 2 weeks with no cardio? Pretty damn good!!


----------



## mcguin (Mar 17, 2008)

gopro-  In your studies have you found anyone with sides like anxiety attacks or something along those lines?  I don't want to blame the meltdown just yet but since last week when i started taking the meltdown I'm finding myself getting these weird anxiety attacks that I've never had before, I'm just curious and I dont want to link it to the meltdown in case it's something totally irrelevant.


----------



## HOOPIE (Mar 17, 2008)

gopro said:


> Hope you feel better soon buddy! But 7 lbs in 2 weeks with no cardio? Pretty damn good!!



Surprised the hell out of me i can tell ya that.  Makes it hell on contest prep, however things are rolling along with my prep.  Meltdown keeps working like that and i will be REAL HAPPY come show date...


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 17, 2008)

mcguin said:


> gopro-  In your studies have you found anyone with sides like anxiety attacks or something along those lines?  I don't want to blame the meltdown just yet but since last week when i started taking the meltdown I'm finding myself getting these weird anxiety attacks that I've never had before, I'm just curious and I dont want to link it to the meltdown in case it's something totally irrelevant.



How many are you taking? has this been you started or how long after you started did this start to occur?


----------



## gopro (Mar 18, 2008)

mcguin said:


> gopro-  In your studies have you found anyone with sides like anxiety attacks or something along those lines?  I don't want to blame the meltdown just yet but since last week when i started taking the meltdown I'm finding myself getting these weird anxiety attacks that I've never had before, I'm just curious and I dont want to link it to the meltdown in case it's something totally irrelevant.



I have seen people who are ALREADY SUSCEPTIBLE to anxiety attacks have problems with Meltdown (as they would with any stimulant containing product), but have never seen Meltdown cause any such problems in someone who does not have this tendency.


----------



## mcguin (Mar 18, 2008)

gopro said:


> I have seen people who are ALREADY SUSCEPTIBLE to anxiety attacks have problems with Meltdown (as they would with any stimulant containing product), but have never seen Meltdown cause any such problems in someone who does not have this tendency.




hmm...ive been on many stimulants before and I've never had attacks like this..very strange attacks...i started meltdown last week.  last week i was taking one in the am and one in the pm, this week im taking two in the am and two in the pm before work out...im calling them panic attacks cause thats the only thing I can relate them to, but again since I've never had one before I'm assuming thats what they are.


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 18, 2008)

mcguin said:


> hmm...ive been on many stimulants before and I've never had attacks like this..very strange attacks...i started meltdown last week.  last week i was taking one in the am and one in the pm, this week im taking two in the am and two in the pm before work out...im calling them panic attacks cause thats the only thing I can relate them to, but again since I've never had one before I'm assuming thats what they are.



When exactly did they start at the very beginning pr was it after a dosage increase?


----------



## mcguin (Mar 19, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> When exactly did they start at the very beginning pr was it after a dosage increase?



I started taking them on Tuesday of last week, Friday they started...and my dosage was two a day split one in the am one in the pm...this week I've uped the dose and I've only had a couple in the past few days...I'll see if maybe it goes away by the end of the week...I just dont understand how these would do it, if I've cycled many diet pills over the past years and never had anything close to a panic attack....


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 19, 2008)

mcguin said:


> I started taking them on Tuesday of last week, Friday they started...and my dosage was two a day split one in the am one in the pm...this week I've uped the dose and I've only had a couple in the past few days...I'll see if maybe it goes away by the end of the week...I just dont understand how these would do it, if I've cycled many diet pills over the past years and never had anything close to a panic attack....




Yes very strange could it be possible that it is stress related?


----------



## gopro (Mar 19, 2008)

mcguin said:


> I started taking them on Tuesday of last week, Friday they started...and my dosage was two a day split one in the am one in the pm...this week I've uped the dose and I've only had a couple in the past few days...I'll see if maybe it goes away by the end of the week...I just dont understand how these would do it, if I've cycled many diet pills over the past years and never had anything close to a panic attack....



Well, certainly do not increase the dose until this side effect goes away (if it is in fact the MD).

This is very odd indeed.


----------



## gopro (Mar 19, 2008)

Here is my newest client review. This is from a 33 year old male that has been training for 6 years and competes as a natural bodybuilder.

"Ok Eric, here is the deal. I will lay it out just like you asked me to, assessing Meltdown by category. Just so you know, my cycle went like this:

Week 1 - 1 cap 2 X per day
Week 2 - 1 cap 3 X per day
Week 3 - 2 caps, then 1 and 1
Week 4 - 2 caps, 2 caps, 1 cap
Week 5 - 2 caps 3 X per day
Week 6 - 2 caps 3 X per day

OFF


-Fat Burning Ability...10 - For me this was the most outstanding effect of the product. I saw results in the first week and then they got better with each passing week. I am so sorry I did not get my bodyfat tested but my weight went from 193 to 178 over the 6 weeks with no muscle loss that I can see. In fact, people think I look bigger, and I have new veins all over the place (forearms, abs, quads, delts).


-Energy Enhancement...6 - No major burst of energy, but definitely felt more clear and focused for the first hour or two after taking it each time. I learned to time this well around my workouts and cardio so it would hit me just when I needed it.

-Mood Affects...8 - I can't tell if Meltdown 'put me in a good mood,' or if I just liked the feeling of clarity and focus that it delivered. I certainly can say that I liked the way it made me feel in general. Very unlike most other fat burners, which can make me more irritable/jumpy than anything.

-Appetite Suppressing Capability...8 - For the first 4 weeks this effect was strong, but then began to diminish over the last 2 weeks. Great for cutting carb cravings and for keeping you from thinking about food all the time while dieting. I will definitely use MD during the first 4 weeks and the last 4 weeks of my contest prep.

-Side Effects...9 - Screwed with my stomach a bit in the first few days. Maybe a minor headache now and again, but overall I cannot report any consistent or truly upsetting side effects.

Bottom line is that Meltdown is a great product for fat burning and for helping make you feel more focused. Much different than something like Redline. VPX did good with this one bro. Thanks for letting me try it out!"


----------



## mcguin (Mar 19, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Yes very strange could it be possible that it is stress related?



I have a feeling this is stress related,  as there is no consistency in when I have the attacks...just wanted to check if there was any other reports...but besides that so far I'm loving this product, cut my appetite in half, and 2 weeks in im feeling myself leaning out...great energy as well


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 19, 2008)

The only real way to tell is by stopping the product for say a week and see if you have any attacks let me know if i can help in any way and take care bro.


----------



## mcguin (Mar 19, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> The only real way to tell is by stopping the product for say a week and see if you have any attacks let me know if i can help in any way and take care bro.



thanks very much for your support, I'll stay on the two in the am and two in the pm and see what happens for the next few days, like i said the past two days I've managed to avoid what i was having last week, if it goes away I know its either adjusting to the meltdown or totally unrelated...I hope you guys don't think i was putting this product down by posting on here, thats not my intention, so far i am very pleased with the energy im getting from the products...ill post my weight difference at the end of the week as this is the first week of taking 4 a day and going to the gym as last week i was just building tolerance and taking off from my gym routine...thanks again


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 19, 2008)

No you were putting a concern out there no problem with that i never got the impression that you were bad mouthing it and i hope it works out well for you.


----------



## rippedintention (Mar 25, 2008)

*MD and ephedrine HCL*



gopro said:


> Retain 2 can be combined with Meltdown. Just do not combine MD with other caffeine, synephrine, ephedra or yohimbine containing products as that would cause too much CNS stimulation.



First of all gopro I would like to thank you and VPX, respectively for the thread and the product.  I've read the entire thread and joined due to all the combined knowlege from all the posters.  Here's the q:

I am currently taking 2 MDs twice a day about 8 hours apart.   I just picked up some 25 mg Ephedrine HCL/200 mg Guaifenesin combination scored tabs.  

I've read your warnings above but...................could I combine 12.5 mg Eph/100 Guaifenesin combined with 2 MD's twice a day for an even better one, two punch?


----------



## clayu86 (Mar 25, 2008)

mcguin said:


> hmm...ive been on many stimulants before and I've never had attacks like this..very strange attacks...i started meltdown last week.  last week i was taking one in the am and one in the pm, this week im taking two in the am and two in the pm before work out...im calling them panic attacks cause thats the only thing I can relate them to, but again since I've never had one before I'm assuming thats what they are.



Well I have to take medicine for anxiety...sounds stupid because Im known to take synthetics also, but the zoloft seems to suppress the anger and keep my  anxiety down.  As for what Gopro said...alot of times if you are known for getting anxiety they can increase anxiety.  I doubt that meltdown made you develop the anxiety...somewhere along the lines you are probably just an anxious person....and people who have anxiousness are effected by caffein, yohimbine products very easily...sometimes not easily but you get what I am saying.  I am in no way promoting or trying to help out meltdown as I have never tried the stuff but I am doing this because I know as an anxious person myself how certain supplements can effect you.  At the same time I am not downing meltdown.  It seems to have good feedback, and works well for some people.  If you are susceptible to anxiety though or it causes anxiety or if you are trying to determine where the anxiety came from, take a break or get off of it.  Be careful....goodluck.


----------



## clayu86 (Mar 25, 2008)

Keep watch over your anxiety levels also if you find it is not the meltdown.  Anxiety depression is a real disorder out there and is treatable if it comes down to it.  Trust me, if it comes to the point where it is unbearable..there is nothing wrong with getting help.  I believe the good Lord put stuff like that on the earth to aid us along in life.  I am not implying anything, just trying to make sure you be aware of that.  Me being in the military, they take really good care of us medically, and psychologically and this is an area they take of great concern.


----------



## clayu86 (Mar 25, 2008)

mcguin said:


> thanks very much for your support, I'll stay on the two in the am and two in the pm and see what happens for the next few days, like i said the past two days I've managed to avoid what i was having last week, if it goes away I know its either adjusting to the meltdown or totally unrelated...I hope you guys don't think i was putting this product down by posting on here, thats not my intention, so far i am very pleased with the energy im getting from the products...ill post my weight difference at the end of the week as this is the first week of taking 4 a day and going to the gym as last week i was just building tolerance and taking off from my gym routine...thanks again



Brother, posting stuff as you did does not put down VPX one bit.  It will actually make them a better company.


----------



## gopro (Mar 26, 2008)

mcguin said:


> thanks very much for your support, I'll stay on the two in the am and two in the pm and see what happens for the next few days, like i said the past two days I've managed to avoid what i was having last week, if it goes away I know its either adjusting to the meltdown or totally unrelated...I hope you guys don't think i was putting this product down by posting on here, thats not my intention, so far i am very pleased with the energy im getting from the products...ill post my weight difference at the end of the week as this is the first week of taking 4 a day and going to the gym as last week i was just building tolerance and taking off from my gym routine...thanks again



As a Meltdown representative I can tell you that in no way do I feel you have put VPX or the product down. I think it is great that you expressed your concern and asked about it. This can help other users that might be in a similar situation to you.


----------



## gopro (Mar 26, 2008)

rippedintention said:


> First of all gopro I would like to thank you and VPX, respectively for the thread and the product.  I've read the entire thread and joined due to all the combined knowlege from all the posters.  Here's the q:
> 
> I am currently taking 2 MDs twice a day about 8 hours apart.   I just picked up some 25 mg Ephedrine HCL/200 mg Guaifenesin combination scored tabs.
> 
> I've read your warnings above but...................could I combine 12.5 mg Eph/100 Guaifenesin combined with 2 MD's twice a day for an even better one, two punch?



Thanks for your kind words. You are quite welcome.

I could not comfortably recommend to you that you combine ephedrine along with Meltdown. MD is quite powerful on its on, and adding another stimulant, especially one as potent as ephedra could prove dangerous.

That said, if you DO choose to do so, definitely start with only 12.5 mg per dose and only once per day. You may tolerate this just fine, or you may not, but at least starting with the lowest dose will keep you as safe as possible.

Like I said, this is not something I or VPX would recommend, but the decision is yours. Please just be sensible and careful.


----------



## urbanski (Mar 26, 2008)

i'm at what, about 2 weeks of MD now. Only 2/day. Appetite control continues. Very easy to suppress cravings. Survived 1-week vacation (no real control over meals) with no weight gain 
Still very positive. Will take for maybe 2 more weeks then stop for a time.


----------



## zombul (Mar 27, 2008)

Finished my cycle about a week ago and did notice it disrupted my sleep.I saw nothing incredible and not a miracle pill but good for an OTC for weight loss.It did increase my energy and didn't make me jittery and helped w apetite as well.

I GIVE IT A 7.5 OF 10


----------



## mcguin (Mar 28, 2008)

im week two into meltdown and so far down a solid 5lbs with no sides that I know of...great energy and appetite suppresant...


----------



## gopro (Mar 28, 2008)

urbanski said:


> i'm at what, about 2 weeks of MD now. Only 2/day. Appetite control continues. Very easy to suppress cravings. Survived 1-week vacation (no real control over meals) with no weight gain
> Still very positive. Will take for maybe 2 more weeks then stop for a time.



Good stuff so far!


----------



## gopro (Mar 28, 2008)

zombul said:


> Finished my cycle about a week ago and did notice it disrupted my sleep.I saw nothing incredible and not a miracle pill but good for an OTC for weight loss.It did increase my energy and didn't make me jittery and helped w apetite as well.
> 
> I GIVE IT A 7.5 OF 10



Less than the average reviews for most, but still pretty decent. Thank you for the honest assessment!


----------



## gopro (Mar 28, 2008)

mcguin said:


> im week two into meltdown and so far down a solid 5lbs with no sides that I know of...great energy and appetite suppresant...




Great to hear! Please continue to keep me posted! Thank you.


----------



## gopro (Mar 31, 2008)

evilsonic9999 said:


> Hows going any updates?



One of my clients is about to send me an update after taking MD for 6 weeks. Will post it as soon as I get it!


----------



## gangstabo (Mar 31, 2008)

*Recommended Use Anyone?*

I been taking meltdown for about 2 weeks now and ive seen vary little results nothing too serious. I take it twice in the morning and then once more in the evening right before i workout which is my cardio (jiujitsu/MMA).

Would it be better to take 1 capsule 3 times a day and spread them out? or 3 at once or what im doing is fine? 

Im open to all suggestions I hear so many different things I dont know who to believe, someone help me PLEASEE?????


----------



## gopro (Apr 1, 2008)

gangstabo said:


> I been taking meltdown for about 2 weeks now and ive seen vary little results nothing too serious. I take it twice in the morning and then once more in the evening right before i workout which is my cardio (jiujitsu/MMA).
> 
> Would it be better to take 1 capsule 3 times a day and spread them out? or 3 at once or what im doing is fine?
> 
> Im open to all suggestions I hear so many different things I dont know who to believe, someone help me PLEASEE?????



You may need to go above 3 caps per day. So far it seems that most users report great progress on somewhere between 3 and 6 caps per day. I would try going to 2 caps twice per day for a week and see if that works better.


----------



## gopro (Apr 1, 2008)

Ok my friends...yet another dose of feedback regarding Meltdown. This one is from a 28 year-old female client that has used several fat burners, all with pretty decent results. While she regularly used VPX's Thinfat and Zero Carb, she has never used Clenbutrx or Redline, so this is her first shot with a VPX fat burner.

"Sorry this is a few days late Eric, but work and two kids can keep you busy! Anyway, I used Meltdown exactly the way you told me and did not have to make any adjustments due to side effects. Of course I followed the normal diet and training/cardio protocol that you set for me (which remained the same as the previous 4 weeks so that Meltdown was the only variable in the equation)."

Week 1: 1 capsule twice per day
Week 2: 2 caps before meal one and 1 cap before meal 3
Week 3: 2 caps before meal one and 2 caps before meal 3
Week 4: 2 caps before meal one, 2 caps before meal 3, and 1 cap before meal 5

-Fat Burning Ability...9 - Started at 21% body fat and it went down as follows: after week 1 (20%), after week 2 (19%), after week 3 (17.7%), after week 4 (16.5%). So, I lost 3.5% body fat in 4 weeks! I noticed it most in my legs for sure.

-Energy Enhancement...7 - It is certainly not like ephedra in this regard, which gives me mega-energy. However, I DID notice that I felt more focus and got a few extra reps on most exercises when taken before weight training.

-Mood Affects...6 - This is a tough one for me to judge because as you know I am normally a very happy and up-beat person! That said, there were a few times I found myself humming about 30 minutes after taking Meltdown, which is something new for me, LOL.

-Appetite Suppressing Capability...9 - Definitely felt this aspect of Meltdown. From the first dose my appetite was less, and it was easier to follow the low carb plan you generally have me on. Went to the movies almost every weekend while on MD and did not even crave popcorn, which is a huge weakness for me!

-Side Effects...A+ - Did not notice a single problem while on MD at any dose.

Bottom Line: Get me more! LOL!


----------



## urbanski (Apr 1, 2008)

how are folks measuring their body fat so closely?
i did the "us navy" method, got 22% and laughed (I weigh 115lbs and guesstimate my body fat to be single digits).


----------



## Tier (Apr 2, 2008)

Well I think I have taken it roughly 3 weeks and it's a really strange product in a positive way, never really have seen anything like it.

I was pretty skeptical as I am of all these kind of products, all BS aside, keeping in mind I don't respond at all to most products (creatine, glutamine, s-drol, formadrol, masterdrol) for the most part. these are my results.

Mental Focus was increased until my body got used to it, but then there was nothing noticeable and I have ADD so I would notice it.

No mood effects or Side effects

Energy increase is very noticeable

**big one for me, I did lose 1 pound but it seems to have somehow retained my weight but reduce my bf% significantly, if you told me it would do this before I started taking it I would dismiss the product most likely.


----------



## gopro (Apr 2, 2008)

urbanski said:


> how are folks measuring their body fat so closely?
> i did the "us navy" method, got 22% and laughed (I weigh 115lbs and guesstimate my body fat to be single digits).



Most of my clients use DEXA scan or hydrostatic weighing.


----------



## gopro (Apr 2, 2008)

Tier said:


> Well I think I have taken it roughly 3 weeks and it's a really strange product in a positive way, never really have seen anything like it.
> 
> I was pretty skeptical as I am of all these kind of products, all BS aside, keeping in mind I don't respond at all to most products (creatine, glutamine, s-drol, formadrol, masterdrol) for the most part. these are my results.
> 
> ...



The feedback on MD so far has been phenomenal...even better than VPX hoped! It is rapidly proving itself as a heavy hitter in the industry.

Thanks for your post!


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 2, 2008)

bf down to 11% so meltdown freaking rocks for me.


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 2, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> bf down to 11% so meltdown freaking rocks for me.





Thats awesome bro


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 3, 2008)

thanks workingatit also thanks gopro for telling me about meltdown.


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 3, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> thanks workingatit also thanks gopro for telling me about meltdown.



I am pleased you enjoyed it and got great results


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 3, 2008)

definetly i am still on it for another week or so. i suggested meltdown to my boss today. my wife loves the stuff as well but she has low bf for a women any way. when she started she was at 18 now she is down to 17. she only takes two pills a day.


----------



## gopro (Apr 4, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> thanks workingatit also thanks gopro for telling me about meltdown.




Really happy it is doing well for you. A truly teriffic product.


----------



## Xwing (Apr 22, 2008)

*New comers*

Starting tomorrow .. i read a lot and that made me start .. hope you guys will follow me .. and help! ... 1.76 / 83.2 (182) target (168) but in shape ....
only question is how long.. how many cycle...!

Lets go!


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 22, 2008)

i ran mine for bout five weeks. i got up to 6 pills a day worked great for me. just get to  a dose that is comfortable you should be fine.


----------



## Bradicallyman (Apr 22, 2008)

I used 6 a day as well. Just remember to start off low and work your way up to a comfortable level.


----------



## Xwing (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi,

When did you get first visibable effect, feeling and size? I read a lot but finaly there is little about what physically or mentally to expect. Are you all working out just after? I travel a lot so if one of you do the same or have any idea how to manage, ideas, etc ... then Most welcommed!

Have great Day!


----------



## mcguin (Apr 23, 2008)

I did a 5 week cycle on VPX, it worked great as an appetite suppressant and I lost a solid 8-10 lbs by week 4.  I am off right now as I didnt want to build such a tolerance to it that i didnt feel it anymore.  Will probably go back on after a 2 week break, or I might look into the new hot rox extreme, not sure as of the moment whether I want to switch or not...but meltdown is a great product and highly recommend it with a clean diet and exercise...


----------



## gopro (Apr 23, 2008)

mcguin said:


> I did a 5 week cycle on VPX, it worked great as an appetite suppressant and I lost a solid 8-10 lbs by week 4.  I am off right now as I didnt want to build such a tolerance to it that i didnt feel it anymore.  Will probably go back on after a 2 week break, or I might look into the new hot rox extreme, not sure as of the moment whether I want to switch or not...but meltdown is a great product and highly recommend it with a clean diet and exercise...



Wow...8-10 lbs in 4 weeks? That is awesome bro! Smart move taking a short break, as your body can build tolerance to any supplement rather quickly.


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 23, 2008)

I agree that is awesome great job


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 23, 2008)

i really dont know when i first saw results but in a five week period i decreased body fat by 2%. also i did not change any thing in my diet or workout. i wanted the meltdown for a pick me up. the product is stand alone in my book just great stuff.


----------



## llllern (Apr 23, 2008)

very nice I have heard good things


----------



## mcguin (Apr 23, 2008)

gopro said:


> Wow...8-10 lbs in 4 weeks? That is awesome bro! Smart move taking a short break, as your body can build tolerance to any supplement rather quickly.



gopro- this past week since I've been off of the meltdown its such a drastic difference in energy.  Im in slow motion over here!  how long do you think is adequate for a break before I go back on it?  Do you think 1 week?  2 weeks is good?


----------



## Irons77 (Apr 23, 2008)

About 4 weeks, that's what I was told


----------



## Xwing (Apr 23, 2008)

i plan to get every day 30 min cardio cycle mainly (to heavy to run ... scared for joins) and a mix of exercise for strength changing every day body parts but i would like to work particularly abb's. Any recommendation?


----------



## mcguin (Apr 24, 2008)

Xwing said:


> i plan to get every day 30 min cardio cycle mainly (to heavy to run ... scared for joins) and a mix of exercise for strength changing every day body parts but i would like to work particularly abb's. Any recommendation?




depending on your weight I wouldnt worry about your abs until you've gotten your bodyfat significantly down which means cardio, and more cardio


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 24, 2008)

as many people have said before abs are made in the kitchen. make sure you diet is in check, and your training. as for good ab movements use the search function as there have been many threads about abs.


----------



## gopro (Apr 24, 2008)

mcguin said:


> gopro- this past week since I've been off of the meltdown its such a drastic difference in energy.  Im in slow motion over here!  how long do you think is adequate for a break before I go back on it?  Do you think 1 week?  2 weeks is good?




A good rule of thumb is to take one week off for every 2 weeks you were on. So, if you did a 6 week cycle, take 3 weeks off before beginning again, for example.


----------



## Xwing (Apr 24, 2008)

mcguin said:


> depending on your weight I wouldnt worry about your abs until you've gotten your bodyfat significantly down which means cardio, and more cardio



Generaly i go for 30 min cycling Hill at level 14 / 80 rpm minimum it makes 250+ calories per time. Follow with Abs 2 x 4 x 10 and weight lifting. Reading your quote i guess i should do 1 hours cycling better? Flat strength or program better?

I am on my 1st week with meltdown 1 morning and 2 mid day


----------



## Xwing (Apr 24, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> as many people have said before abs are made in the kitchen. make sure you diet is in check, and your training. as for good ab movements use the search function as there have been many threads about abs.



Travelling a lot it is quite hard to manage the Kitchen lol ... That's just remind me that I should not go for those good food on buffet lunch or dinner ... At least most of the hotel I stay have a Gym...


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 25, 2008)

really its not as hard as you think. you can eat at places like mcdonalds and still eat healthy. when i travel i like wendys grilled chicken breast. i axe the bread grab two of those with extra lettuce and i am good to go. on the road it is just alot harder to be disciplined with your diet.


----------



## Avan (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey all. I will be completely honest with no disrespect to this site intended, i never even knew it existed until i started googling meltdown and i registered here for this thread alone. I must say though that with everything ive seen and the kind of community it seems exists here, im pretty impressed with the forum. 

Thanks for all the posts from people of concern and those who tried it for their posts as they have seriously helped me decide to try this stuff. (Specifically gopro, workingatit, and nni; ive been enjoying reading all your guys' posts for the last few hours haha.) Was strongly debating between trying Hot-rox or Meltdown but i am going to go and pick up Meltdown tommorow and start that. Seems people are genuinely interested in everyones results so i will post mine as i attempt a cycle.

Thanks again


----------



## Bradicallyman (Apr 26, 2008)

Avan said:


> Hey all. I will be completely honest with no disrespect to this site intended, i never even knew it existed until i started googling meltdown and i registered here for this thread alone. I must say though that with everything ive seen and the kind of community it seems exists here, im pretty impressed with the forum.
> 
> Thanks for all the posts from people of concern and those who tried it for their posts as they have seriously helped me decide to try this stuff. (Specifically gopro, workingatit, and nni; ive been enjoying reading all your guys' posts for the last few hours haha.) Was strongly debating between trying Hot-rox or Meltdown but i am going to go and pick up Meltdown tommorow and start that. Seems people are genuinely interested in everyones results so i will post mine as i attempt a cycle.
> 
> Thanks again



Its good stuff! I was going to buy another bottle but decided to give Nitor a try. I will be using Meltdown again for sure, maybe even later this summer. I'm sure with all the reading you did you have an idea about the correct dosages. Just remember to start low and see how much you can handle. Let us know how it worked out for you.


----------



## gopro (Apr 27, 2008)

Avan said:


> Hey all. I will be completely honest with no disrespect to this site intended, i never even knew it existed until i started googling meltdown and i registered here for this thread alone. I must say though that with everything ive seen and the kind of community it seems exists here, im pretty impressed with the forum.
> 
> Thanks for all the posts from people of concern and those who tried it for their posts as they have seriously helped me decide to try this stuff. (Specifically gopro, workingatit, and nni; ive been enjoying reading all your guys' posts for the last few hours haha.) Was strongly debating between trying Hot-rox or Meltdown but i am going to go and pick up Meltdown tommorow and start that. Seems people are genuinely interested in everyones results so i will post mine as i attempt a cycle.
> 
> Thanks again



Looking forward to hearing your results. Very smart of you to make an informed decision on your supplement purchase!


----------



## Irons77 (Apr 27, 2008)

Meltdown is amazing! It worked great for me. I will be getting it again soon.


----------



## Avan (Apr 27, 2008)

Had some slight delays, but i will start my cycle tomorrow morning. Ill post thoughts and results as i go. Thanks for all the input


----------



## gopro (Apr 28, 2008)

Irons77 said:


> Meltdown is amazing! It worked great for me. I will be getting it again soon.



Thanks for the feedback buddy!


----------



## Avan (Apr 28, 2008)

little about me:

I am an 18 year old university student. I usually weight train 4 days a week and cardio train 5-6 times a week. I recently began starting to strictly watch my diet because im hoping to get more cut for summer time. My cardio tends to vary between HIIT routines and distance jogging. I am also a very active person outside of running and lifting. If im not working, in class, or talking to my girlfriend, then i am playing hockey, basketball, or racquetball. I don't expect to have a big problem slimming down but i am hoping that Meltdown just adds that extra bit.

Supplements:
multivitamin
vitamin b complex
Fishoil
L-Carnitine
L-Glutamine
melatonin (sleep aid)
VPX Meltdown

My initial day 1 went well although i wont post any details of my thoughts until at least 3-5 days though in case there are any placebo effects going on, though i doubt they are.


----------



## gopro (Apr 29, 2008)

Looking forward to hearing more Avan!


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 29, 2008)

Seems like everyone is getting good results from Meltdown I going to run another cycle in about a month


----------



## gopro (Apr 30, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Seems like everyone is getting good results from Meltdown I going to run another cycle in about a month



Quite honestly so far I am pretty overwhelmed by just how positive the feedback has been on Meltdown. I would say that about 90% of the people that have used it have loved it and will use it again. That is pretty astounding for a supplement these days.


----------



## Avan (Apr 30, 2008)

gopro said:


> Quite honestly so far I am pretty overwhelmed by just how positive the feedback has been on Meltdown. I would say that about 90% of the people that have used it have loved it and will use it again. That is pretty astounding for a supplement these days.



Yes, it seems that most of the feedback has been extremely positive. As posted earlier, I am starting a cycle of it as well. Going through my third day now and obviously i don't expect to see any results yet but as for my initial response to VPX Meltdown, i am quite impressed. I am taking dosages of 2 pills right now although i think i will begin investing into 3 pills per dose soon.

I originally filled out and posted thoughts based on gopro's original aspects (fat burning, mood etc). However, i still think it would be premature to post all of my thoughts so far. In fact, i dont even have a thought for fat burning yet lolz. Overall though, i am really liking this product so far and i am eager to see what the upcoming weeks on the cycle bring.


----------



## ecco (Apr 30, 2008)

All this information is phenomenal
Thank you all 
Iâ??????m sold and will order some soon


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 30, 2008)

one of the coolest things about the meltdown. other than all its potential, it works wonders on a hang over. sounds a little crazy but while i was taking the meltdown i had way to much jameson one nite. i was literaly dreading the morning took my meltdown i was fine. well other than the hang over head ache.


----------



## gopro (May 1, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> one of the coolest things about the meltdown. other than all its potential, it works wonders on a hang over. sounds a little crazy but while i was taking the meltdown i had way to much jameson one nite. i was literaly dreading the morning took my meltdown i was fine. well other than the hang over head ache.




Well, that is a new one for me, but awesome...let's add that to the list of benefits!


----------



## tomuchgear (May 1, 2008)

hey i gotta be honest. like i said great product.


----------



## Avan (May 1, 2008)

I am on my first cycle of it but i am finding it to be a great product too


----------



## Xwing (May 4, 2008)

That was on 22/04 83.2KG (182) target (168) now on 2 cap morning and 1 noon and some cardio 3 to 4 a week down to 81.0 (178). Looks it is working as I did not changed al lot on my diet. Looking to start really program with a trainer.


----------



## gopro (May 5, 2008)

I appreciate the continued feedback from you guys. This is really helpful to other supplement consumers.


----------



## gopro (May 6, 2008)

Meltdown testimonial I received by email recently. Rather typical of what we have been hearing:

_"I emailed you last week about VPX Meltdown. I just wanted to let you know that I am having FANTASTIC results! I have lost at least 7lbs on the scale, but I think there is more going on here..... It appears to really be attacking my problem areas! That sounds so crazy!! It is true. I swear I am recommending this to all my friends. I am not the type of person to write to companies about their products but I had to let you guys know. I also had no idea that it would affect sex drive as much as it had. I just happened to read that on the site earlier today. I thought that it was just a coincidence that it was happening to me!! Holy smokes is all I have to say! I love this product "_

Kristen


----------



## Avan (May 7, 2008)

Alright.... Dont mean to whine but i am posting here for advice. I started a cycle although something came up in my personal life. Motivation and inspiration for cardio and lifting has flat lined for the moment. My diet also is worse than steven seigel's acting. I shall regretfully admit, yesterday the only thing i ate was one bowl of a brownie, a cookie, and caramel fudge ice cream. Today i had half a chicken wrap, a handful of peanuts, and 2 spoonfuls of yogurt. I have also only gotten maybe 3 hours of sleep total since sunday morning. I dont really mean that i have been resting without sleep either... I mean i have only laid in bed for 3 hours to sleep. I have just been pulling all nighters for the most part. I felt great with every aspect that people have been reviewing this product with up until this personal thing came up. I am hoping to have things ok and back in order by monday to start running and lifting again.

The question: do i stop my cycle now and start up again in a few days once i hopefully have the inspiration to put 110% behind it? or should i just continue my cycle for the next few days and then just go balls to walls again once i can?


----------



## workingatit43 (May 7, 2008)

Sorry to hear that bro I hope things change soon for you. I would stop if your not into it now because with your diet and lack of cardio you will not get the benifits of the Meltdown. Give it hell again when things clear up I wish you the very best


----------



## Xwing (May 7, 2008)

Avan said:


> .... Today i had half a chicken wrap, a handful of peanuts, and 2 spoonfuls of yogurt. I have also only gotten maybe 3 hours of sleep total since sunday morning. I dont really mean that i have been resting without sleep either... I mean i have only laid in bed for 3 hours to sleep. I have just been pulling all nighters for the most part. ...



Hi Avan, 
It may really depend on people. I sleep even better than before. Hard to weak up and go running in d mornin! Like a baby. I donâ??????t know for you but I take Meltdown only in d morning and noon. Never after 14.00 PM just to make sure... and you know what, same as Kristen, i am not working harder than before (even less!) and results are there ... 
Did you start too quickly on dose?
You certainly want to give it a break for few days and confirm it is Meltdown that turn you down!


----------



## gopro (May 7, 2008)

VPX's wonderkid Antoine (seen in several of the newest product ads) is a certain future IFBB pro if he continues on his present course, and he, for the first time since it's entrance onto the market, just started using Meltdown. He has been testing it for the last 5 weeks in combination with VPX's ZI Diet plan and here are his results thus far, and a few words...

Age: 21 years old
Before bodyweight: 254 lbs
5 weeks bodyweight: 230 lbs
Weight Loss: 24 lbs 
Bodyfat Loss: Almost 7%

"I am amazed at how well Meltdown is working for me. I have never gotten this lean, this fast before. What's even more amazing is that for the first time, I have energy to spare while dieting and it hasn't effected my sleep at all. I am more focused both in the gym and in class - not to mention that I have no carb cravings what so ever!"


----------



## LisaJ (May 8, 2008)

Hi there!

I joined so I could add my comments. I thought it might be helpful to others like me, since I am back on the workout wagon after a too-long hiatus.  I tend to do this in spurts, and hubby and I both headed back to the gym this week.  We both tend to see positive results within a few weeks, but with summer coming (we are both teachers and have lots of summer warm weather travel plans) we wanted to jumpstart our training.  I am a big time skeptic and have tried a few fat burners; most of them post ephedra, in my experience, don't work so well.

We went to Vitamin Shoppe earlier this week and the manager told us about Meltdown.  It was out of stock, so we called several locations and found one bottle about 8 miles from home.  Vitamin Shoppe sells it for about $18 less than GNC, and if you join their rewards club for free, you will get coupons.  I paid $40 with a 20% off coupon.  We were amused to see that it is practically manufactured in our backyard. 

Anyway, we are on week 1.  I do just fine on one capsule.  I upped it to two this morning and found it was a little too strong for me.  

So far so good.  I have focus and energy, but not that jittery feeling. No crash!  I am hoping this works for me--nothing has worked as well as Xenedrine, back when it had ephedra, but I am hopeful. I feel really good with this stuff, and so does my husband.  He has started with 2 capsules.

Right now all I have noticed is a reduction of feeling sluggish and a motivation to go to the gym.  I have been able to do an hour of cardio every day this week without watching the clock.  I feel really good, overall.  The mood enhancing factor has been significant.  Part of the reason I went back to the gym is because I find it is either cardio several days a week or antidepressants.  I'd rather feel good while working to look good, thank you.   This helps.

So far I am easing back into weight training, but I have seen a reduction in bloating and water retention already. I can see slight muscle definition again. it seems to have, ummm, cleansing properties. I am able to sleep at night, everything feels better, and my focus is much improved.  I just feel good overall.  Already, my pants fit better.  Mainly, I just feel so motivated---and believe me, this is not the norm for me when I am in the first few weeks back on a program.

And on top of it all, it seems to be taking care of my incessant craving for sweets.

I will continue to post as I notice changes.   Thanks for putting this thread up--it has been hard to find an unbiased review site for MD.

Lisa


----------



## gopro (May 8, 2008)

LisaJ said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I joined so I could add my comments. I thought it might be helpful to others like me, since I am back on the workout wagon after a too-long hiatus.  I tend to do this in spurts, and hubby and I both headed back to the gym this week.  We both tend to see positive results within a few weeks, but with summer coming (we are both teachers and have lots of summer warm weather travel plans) we wanted to jumpstart our training.  I am a big time skeptic and have tried a few fat burners; most of them post ephedra, in my experience, don't work so well.
> 
> ...



Wow...excellent testimonial. This echoes the words of so many others. I really appreciate you taking the time to join this awesome board in order to share this (but please stick around and contribute even more!).


----------



## tomuchgear (May 9, 2008)

Avan said:


> Alright.... Dont mean to whine but i am posting here for advice. I started a cycle although something came up in my personal life. Motivation and inspiration for cardio and lifting has flat lined for the moment. My diet also is worse than steven seigel's acting. I shall regretfully admit, yesterday the only thing i ate was one bowl of a brownie, a cookie, and caramel fudge ice cream. Today i had half a chicken wrap, a handful of peanuts, and 2 spoonfuls of yogurt. I have also only gotten maybe 3 hours of sleep total since sunday morning. I dont really mean that i have been resting without sleep either... I mean i have only laid in bed for 3 hours to sleep. I have just been pulling all nighters for the most part. I felt great with every aspect that people have been reviewing this product with up until this personal thing came up. I am hoping to have things ok and back in order by monday to start running and lifting again.
> 
> The question: do i stop my cycle now and start up again in a few days once i hopefully have the inspiration to put 110% behind it? or should i just continue my cycle for the next few days and then just go balls to walls again once i can?



i would say stay on. sorry to hear that you are going through a rough spot. if you back off your cycle, the natural increase that meltdown gives will help. if you take that away it will be harder to get your motivation back up. not sure if this helps but when i hit a rough patch i take a walk in the country. the serenity of the woods can really help put things into perspective good luck.


----------



## Avan (May 9, 2008)

Yah that does help, thanks. I love going on walks too when shits bothering me. Especially when the air is colder and its raining. Just got back from a brief walk in the rain ten mins ago.


----------



## gopro (May 9, 2008)

Avan said:


> Yah that does help, thanks. I love going on walks too when shits bothering me. Especially when the air is colder and its raining. Just got back from a brief walk in the rain ten mins ago.



Bro, very, very sorry to hear about your troubles. Life is certainly not easy at times. I sincerely hope that things get better really soon.

If you think you will be ready to hit the gym/diet hard again within a week or so, then stay with the MD, but if you think it will take longer than this, then I would go off of it for now.

I wish you the best!


----------



## tomuchgear (May 9, 2008)

well i really hope thing perk up for ya. if i couldnt work out i would go insane. meltdown is nice becouse it does give a smooth energy increase with a nice mental focus.


----------



## LisaJ (May 14, 2008)

Week 2 Findings

First, I am motivated more than ever to go to the gym. I had to force myself to take a day off to rest; I found that returning afterward was easy and I had an amazing work out.

I noticed the following:

I am better off if I split my MD dose.  I take 1 in the morning and one at lunch.  I work out, right now, at about 4 pm, when I am finished with work.  On weekends, I try to do morning workouts.  I take 2 only during the course of the day--I find 2 at once is too much for me.  I am 5'8" and weigh 131 lbs.

I am easily getting through 1 hour of cardio.  Today I will begin adding weight training to the mix, so 45-60 minutes of cardio and about 30 minutes of WT.  I will update next week how that is going.

I have not lost any scale weight, but my clothes fit better, my body has a firmer feel to it, and I have lost all bloating. I knwo I have lost inches.  I really wish I had measured.  I can see definition in my arms and abs, and I haven't even begun the WT yet!

I do not want to eat crappy food.  If anything, I am craving fruits, veggies, whole grains.  Seriously. I am about as hungry as usual, but I eat smaller meals.

I easily fall asleep at night, and I wak refreshed and happy.  The depression I was experience from not exercising/eating right is gone.

People are noticing.  My friend asked me if I was on a diet because she said she noticed a difference.  

The MD works well with the other stuff I have incorporated.  I drink a pre-workout NOS Explode and I still don't feel jittery.  As an aside, I use that same brand in the protein powder and drink a shake for breakfast.  I like the cookies and cream.   

I like this stuff.  It is, hands down, the best post-ephedra supplement I have ever tried.  Best, it works for me AND my husband, who has lost 6 lbs in one week, as well as inches.  He is down a _pants size_---he does 1 hour cardio 5 days a week and 40 minutes of weight training every other day.  So very basic, and very dramatic changes.   Again, same amount of time--almost 2 weeks on MD.

And not that it was ever an issue, but we have also noticed the good side effects.  

Lisa


----------



## Irons77 (May 14, 2008)

Meltdown is an amazing product. Hey Lisa, Try the NO Shotgun it rocks. To me you get energy, better focus and if you care better and longer pump!

PS   Weight train before the cardio it's better for ya


----------



## decisz (May 14, 2008)

Hello,

Recently i've been looking at all of the fat burning supplements...with the intention of getting my bodyfat lower for the summer. My main concern comes within this question:

I am currently 19 years old, a divison 1 college track and field athlete. The season is over and i am in a bulking stage of lifting for the next month, after that i was thinking of using a fat burning supplement to get my bodyfat down farther than would be possible without one. I currently have a visible six-pack, however i still have a tiny layer of fat over the stomach that stops my abs and obliques from being "perfect" (in my eyes at least). I recently got my diet in order, eating 6 meals a day at 3,000 cals with a little over 1 gram of protein per a pound of my body weight. I currently weigh in at 170 pounds.

Would this product be right for me? Being used to get rid of this last minuscule layer of body fat? Or is this something that is utilized by people who are looking to lose a lot of weight? I feel that at the current time my weight (~170Ibs) is just about right, with that being said i'd like to get rid of this tiny layer of fat without dropping any muscle weight.


----------



## Irons77 (May 14, 2008)

This product will be great for you. You are active and your diet is good,I'm guessing. It really works wonders man.  Gopro can give you more details when he checks in.


----------



## decisz (May 14, 2008)

Irons77 said:


> This product will be great for you. You are active and your diet is good,I'm guessing. It really works wonders man.  Gopro can give you more details when he checks in.




awesome, thanks for the input, i look forward to seeing what gopro has to say....i might as well add in here that my lifting program is currently P/RR/S...something that gopro might know a bit about


----------



## Irons77 (May 14, 2008)

Gopro is the man!


----------



## gopro (May 15, 2008)

LisaJ said:


> Week 2 Findings
> 
> First, I am motivated more than ever to go to the gym. I had to force myself to take a day off to rest; I found that returning afterward was easy and I had an amazing work out.
> 
> ...




Lisa...I cannot thank you enough for this feedback! VPX is very appreciative that you are taking the time to post your results. We would like to perhaps talk to you about using your testimonials on the VPX web site!


----------



## gopro (May 15, 2008)

decisz said:


> Hello,
> 
> Recently i've been looking at all of the fat burning supplements...with the intention of getting my bodyfat lower for the summer. My main concern comes within this question:
> 
> ...



Yes, Meltdown would work well for you in this regard. I am currently using it to get into contest ready condition and it is definitely hastening my progress.


----------



## gopro (May 15, 2008)

decisz said:


> awesome, thanks for the input, i look forward to seeing what gopro has to say....i might as well add in here that my lifting program is currently P/RR/S...something that gopro might know a bit about



Hmmm...P/RR/S? Sounds familiar


----------



## decisz (May 15, 2008)

gopro said:


> Yes, Meltdown would work well for you in this regard. I am currently using it to get into contest ready condition and it is definitely hastening my progress.



My current stack includes Gaspari sizeon and plasma jet, along with Controlled Labs Golden Finish for post workout use, are all of these safe to use alongside Meltdown? or should drop the nitric oxide product? (Plasmajet)

Appreciate the feedback, I've been torn between whether i want to use a fat burning product and which one i would use for a long time, my only other concern is that...is this 100% safe? seems that products like these are almost too good to be true (I'm just basically worried about negative short and longterm side affects on my body).

thanks for the help!


----------



## gopro (May 16, 2008)

decisz said:


> My current stack includes Gaspari sizeon and plasma jet, along with Controlled Labs Golden Finish for post workout use, are all of these safe to use alongside Meltdown? or should drop the nitric oxide product? (Plasmajet)
> 
> Appreciate the feedback, I've been torn between whether i want to use a fat burning product and which one i would use for a long time, my only other concern is that...is this 100% safe? seems that products like these are almost too good to be true (I'm just basically worried about negative short and longterm side affects on my body).
> 
> thanks for the help!



Meltdown used properly has been shown to be safe in short term trials (6-12 weeks). Hopefully nobody will use any fat burner for longer than that period of time.

Just make sure the products you are taking do not contain stimulants like caffeine, synephrine, guarana, bitter orange, yohimbe, etc, that can overload your adrenals and CNS if combined with Meltdown.


----------



## decisz (May 16, 2008)

gopro said:


> Meltdown used properly has been shown to be safe in short term trials (6-12 weeks). Hopefully nobody will use any fat burner for longer than that period of time.
> 
> Just make sure the products you are taking do not contain stimulants like caffeine, synephrine, guarana, bitter orange, yohimbe, etc, that can overload your adrenals and CNS if combined with Meltdown.



thanks for the help, and i was also wondering...since i'll only be using this product to remove a minuscule layer of fat, should i use less of the directed dosage? or just keep everything the same?


----------



## Merkaba (May 16, 2008)

Avan said:


> Yah that does help, thanks. I love going on walks too when shits bothering me. Especially when the air is colder and its raining. Just got back from a brief walk in the rain ten mins ago.



To make a long story short...TOOL + music in general changed my life after the death of my mother.  I'm a new person....

Comedy shows and tapes, things that make you laugh....really helped me out too.  Every choice in life will come down to two opposite choices.  Find one and you've found the other...one you know you must do/be and the other is by default something you don't want to do/be.  Find what you want and need and move towards that with as much passion and understanding and communication as possible.


----------



## gopro (May 17, 2008)

decisz said:


> thanks for the help, and i was also wondering...since i'll only be using this product to remove a minuscule layer of fat, should i use less of the directed dosage? or just keep everything the same?



Start with 1 capsules two times per day 30 minutes before morning and afternoon meal. Most find the best effects when working up to 2 capsules twice per day.


----------



## the7zen (May 20, 2008)

*Allegra D*

I am taking Allegra D for my allergies (seasonal), can I take Meltdown along with this ?

thanks.


----------



## gopro (May 21, 2008)

the7zen said:


> I am taking Allegra D for my allergies (seasonal), can I take Meltdown along with this ?
> 
> thanks.



You would have to talk with your doctor about this. Even though it could be fine, only a MEDICAL PROFESSIONAL can make that determination for sure.


----------



## ZECH (May 21, 2008)

gopro said:


> You would have to talk with your doctor about this. Even though it could be fine, only a MEDICAL PROFESSIONAL can make that determination for sure.



Excellent advice and honest.


----------



## gopro (May 22, 2008)

dg806 said:


> Excellent advice and honest.



Thanks my friend. The LAST thing I would ever want to see is someone hurt themselves by taking the wrong combination of supps/drugs/etc.


----------



## the7zen (May 22, 2008)

Thanks for the honest advice GoPro. I will check with my doc....worst case scenario I will try the meltdown once I am off the Allegra.


----------



## Irons77 (May 22, 2008)

Great idea bro, Meltdown is a great product you'll love it!


----------



## gopro (May 23, 2008)

the7zen said:


> Thanks for the honest advice GoPro. I will check with my doc....worst case scenario I will try the meltdown once I am off the Allegra.




My pleasure!


----------



## gopro (May 23, 2008)

Latest report on Meltdown...

On 6/7 I have a guest posing appearance at a bodybuilding competition, and then will be competing on 6/28. I started my preparation 8 weeks out from the guest posing date. I decided to use Meltdown for the entire 8 weeks and see how it does for me in a true cutting phase. I should also mention I have been using VPX's soon to be released SYNTHESIZE as well as a post workout drink. My plan was to be in good condition for the guest appearance, but of course to peak for the comepetition.

Well, I am quickly approaching the *hardest condition of my life *(at age 39), while also *holding the most lean bodyweight ever!* But here is the kicker...I compared my notes from the last time I dieted down _in 2006 and not only am I eating about 15% more calories at this point, but I am only averaging about 45 minutes of cardio a day, while in 2006 I was averaging 60 minutes of cardio per day. _*Thus, I am eating more, doing less cardio and yet I am losing bodyfat and holding muscle at a greater rate than 2 years ago *(and we all know that your metabolism slows as you age)!!

It looks like I will be in contest READY condition for the guest posing and then who knows where I will be by competition day 3 weeks later.

Meltdown has not only provided me with fantastic fat loss, but also seems to *help spare lean tissue, and all while eating more calories and doing less cardio *(which is probably the related but indirect reason why I am carrying more muscle).

The SYNTHESIZE is defintely helping as well, as my recovery from training has been not short of excellent, and my strength is staying rather steady throughout my prep (which is not normal).

Meltdown and Synthesize is certainly a radically potent combination, especially when combined with proper diet and training. VPX is definitely pushing the physique transformation barriers.


----------



## Irons77 (May 23, 2008)

That is great news gopro, good luck at the competition


----------



## TexanTA1996 (May 23, 2008)

gopro said:


> Latest report on Meltdown...
> 
> On 6/7 I have a guest posing appearance at a bodybuilding competition, and then will be competing on 6/28. I started my preparation 8 weeks out from the guest posing date. I decided to use Meltdown for the entire 8 weeks and see how it does for me in a true cutting phase. I should also mention I have been using VPX's soon to be released SYNTHESIZE as well as a post workout drink. My plan was to be in good condition for the guest appearance, but of course to peak for the comepetition.
> 
> ...



You're preparing for a contest, just wondering what else are you using besides this supplement that may be contributing to your success?


----------



## Arnold (May 23, 2008)

*Reminder:* gopro represents VPX, i.e. gets paid by them.


----------



## gopro (May 24, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> You're preparing for a contest, just wondering what else are you using besides this supplement that may be contributing to your success?



As Prince was so kind to point out, yes, *I work with VPX and they do pay me.* That is a fact that *I did not hide from the very beginning of this thread. *I should also point out that I have had the choice to work with and get paid by several companies and I *CHOSE VPX * because they are doing the best work in my opinion. They are working with the finest chemists...spending the most money on research...properly testing their products before release...and investing in the the most innovative/state of the art manufacturing equipment right on premise so they can oversee the entire production rather than outsourse it to others. The CEO of VPX has a sincere interest in producing true performance enhancing/physique transforming supplements for top athletes.

As to YOUR question, aside from using the MD and SS I am only using my normal supplement regimen:

-BCAA/glutamine combo (upwards of 30 g each per day)
-multivitamin/mineral
-vitamin C
-Udo's Choice Oil
-natural test booster/estrogen antagonist


----------



## TexanTA1996 (May 24, 2008)

Gotcha, I was just wondering because usually competitors use anabolics as well-and it's almost impossible to attribute pre-contest success to a supplement when anabolics are in the equation...


----------



## gopro (May 24, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> Gotcha, I was just wondering because usually competitors use anabolics as well-and it's almost impossible to attribute pre-contest success to a supplement when anabolics are in the equation...



Understood. However, I am a drug free competitor.


----------



## Arnold (May 25, 2008)

gopro said:


> As Prince was so kind to point out, yes, *I work with VPX and they do pay me.*


----------



## gopro (Jun 16, 2008)

New Study: Meltdown vs. Ephedrine

VPX SPORTS.COM


----------



## GOtriSports (Jun 20, 2008)

This thread has been great help to me! Today I went out and got my first bottle of VPX Meltdown! I am so excited to see how it works for me. I just took 1 capsule because I want to see how I feel even though I already worked out this morning. In december 2007 I weighed 260 pounds and I worked out and totally changed my diet and today I am proud to say I weigh 183 pounds. But i have noticed I am beginning to plateau. So hopefully the Meltdown will help me get down to the 170 I want to see and look even more ripped! 

I was wondering if I should be taking the regular 3 capsules per day on non-weight training days still. If I am only doing Cardio on a day should I still be taking the full dosage?


----------



## gopro (Jun 21, 2008)

GOtriSports said:


> This thread has been great help to me! Today I went out and got my first bottle of VPX Meltdown! I am so excited to see how it works for me. I just took 1 capsule because I want to see how I feel even though I already worked out this morning. In december 2007 I weighed 260 pounds and I worked out and totally changed my diet and today I am proud to say I weigh 183 pounds. But i have noticed I am beginning to plateau. So hopefully the Meltdown will help me get down to the 170 I want to see and look even more ripped!
> 
> I was wondering if I should be taking the regular 3 capsules per day on non-weight training days still. If I am only doing Cardio on a day should I still be taking the full dosage?



Meltdown has been receiving fantastic feedback from the majority of users, and I hope you get great results as well!

Take the full dosage everyday. You can take 1 capsule 3 X per day 30 min before meals or 2 caps before training or cardio and 1 capsule at another time per day. Remember, some people do better on slightly higher doses as well...I take 6 per day, but work up to this does over the course of a few weeks. Most do well on anywhere between 3-6 caps per day. 

Just be careful and never take more than your body needs to get good results.


----------



## Jman16 (Jun 30, 2008)

I just wanted to say, I just came off a month of this product and I am very pleased with the out come.  I lost 15 pounds on it (with not alot of cardio).  The best thing I liked about this product was it attacked my problem areas (Mid-Section) I love this product and will take again.


----------



## gopro (Jul 1, 2008)

Jman16 said:


> I just wanted to say, I just came off a month of this product and I am very pleased with the out come.  I lost 15 pounds on it (with not alot of cardio).  The best thing I liked about this product was it attacked my problem areas (Mid-Section) I love this product and will take again.



Thank you SO MUCH for that feedback. So far, most people have been extremely pleased with Meltdown and have been getting great results. I am very happy to know that you would want to use MD again!


----------



## TimmyG (Jul 1, 2008)

*I gave my last bottle of old Meltdown away...*

Ecstasy for the mind and testosterone for the body...the perfect combination! Let me stop dreaming now. Gopro, since you are using the new formula, how are you limiting adrenal fatigue? The happy effects sound good, by the way.


----------



## gopro (Jul 8, 2008)

TimmyG said:


> Ecstasy for the mind and testosterone for the body...the perfect combination! Let me stop dreaming now. Gopro, since you are using the new formula, how are you limiting adrenal fatigue? The happy effects sound good, by the way.



Meltdown does not seem to give me adrenal fatigue like the old ephedra-based formulas did. However, I DO notice a drop off in effect after 6 straight weeks of use. Thus, I limit my cycles to 6 weeks and take off 4 full weeks from stims in between. This seems to keep my system running very smoothly and efficiently.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 8, 2008)

gopro said:


> Meltdown does not seem to give me adrenal fatigue like the old ephedra-based formulas did. However, I DO notice a drop off in effect after 6 straight weeks of use. Thus, I limit my cycles to 6 weeks and take off 4 full weeks from stims in between. This seems to keep my system running very smoothly and efficiently.




I can also attest to that I use to crash hard and long coming off ephedra and when I ran my meltdown log that was one of the biggest bright spots. I had no crash coming off it which was wonderful


----------



## gopro (Jul 10, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> I can also attest to that I use to crash hard and long coming off ephedra and when I ran my meltdown log that was one of the biggest bright spots. I had no crash coming off it which was wonderful




Thanks buddy. Yeah, MD does not have a crash, which is another awesome benefit.


----------



## garyggiraffe (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey gopro, the testimonials for this product are really amazing and I think I'm going to have to try it.  But I have a few questions for you that I hope you can help me out with.

I'm 6'1'' and about 175 lbs, which is by no means overweight I know.  But my body's fat is really concentrated on my abs, sides, and chest, while my face, legs and arms are really thin and defined.  I was about 230 lbs just about a year and a half ago, but started running and hitting the gym and saw great results without taking any supplements whatsoever.  But I'm really having serious trouble getting rid of the belly and chest fat, which makes my physique look terrible with my shirt off, even though I am relatively thin.  I've been watching my diet alot and while I have only started closely tracking calories recently, I've been consuming only about 2400-2600 calories daily, which I think is quite a defecit for my height and weight.  And I try really hard to take in a 2:2:1 ratio of calories from protein, carbs, and fat.  But I'm not losing any of that fat.

I'd say I average 20-25 minutes of cardio daily and weight train about 1-1.5 hours 4 days a week.  So my question is this.  To get the results I want (definition in chest/abs) do I need to cut calories even more or should I be eating more to put on muscle?  And will Meltdown really help to "target" my midsection like some people are saying it will?

I know this is a really loaded post, but your advice would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## garyggiraffe (Jul 16, 2008)

Also, would it be safe to take Meltdown while taking VPX NO Shotgun V.3 or any other pre-workout pump supplement?


----------



## gopro (Jul 17, 2008)

garyggiraffe said:


> Hey gopro, the testimonials for this product are really amazing and I think I'm going to have to try it.  But I have a few questions for you that I hope you can help me out with.
> 
> I'm 6'1'' and about 175 lbs, which is by no means overweight I know.  But my body's fat is really concentrated on my abs, sides, and chest, while my face, legs and arms are really thin and defined.  I was about 230 lbs just about a year and a half ago, but started running and hitting the gym and saw great results without taking any supplements whatsoever.  But I'm really having serious trouble getting rid of the belly and chest fat, which makes my physique look terrible with my shirt off, even though I am relatively thin.  I've been watching my diet alot and while I have only started closely tracking calories recently, I've been consuming only about 2400-2600 calories daily, which I think is quite a defecit for my height and weight.  And I try really hard to take in a 2:2:1 ratio of calories from protein, carbs, and fat.  But I'm not losing any of that fat.
> 
> ...



If I were you I would lower the carbs calories somewhat and replace them with equal amounts of protein calories. So, if you drop carbs by 50 grams per day, add in 50 grams of protein. This should help further fat loss.

As for Meltdown, it seems that it DOES burn bodyfat quite efficiently from "stubborn" areas. This differs from person to person, but it seems that the fat cells that are reluctant to give up fat are most greatly targeted by MD.

As to your other question, when I am on a cycle of MD, I use VPX NO Synthesize as my preworkout product, as it is exactly the same as NO SG, but without the stimulants. When off of MD, I return to SG preworkout.


----------



## garyggiraffe (Jul 17, 2008)

gopro said:


> If I were you I would lower the carbs calories somewhat and replace them with equal amounts of protein calories. So, if you drop carbs by 50 grams per day, add in 50 grams of protein. This should help further fat loss.
> 
> As for Meltdown, it seems that it DOES burn bodyfat quite efficiently from "stubborn" areas. This differs from person to person, but it seems that the fat cells that are reluctant to give up fat are most greatly targeted by MD.
> 
> As to your other question, when I am on a cycle of MD, I use VPX NO Synthesize as my preworkout product, as it is exactly the same as NO SG, but without the stimulants. When off of MD, I return to SG preworkout.



Thanks for the advice gopro.  My only problem is that I find it really difficult (and expensive!!) to get the amount of calories from protein I'm consuming now.  It seems that it would be cheapest to simply increase my protein supplement purchases, since per gram whey protein is much cheaper than per gram protein from egg whites, steak, chicken, etc.  I normally use ON Gold Standard, but its expensive too.  I recently saw 5 lb bags of EAS 100% Whey Protein at Sam's Club for only about $32, which is a steal.  The ingredients aren't as good as ON's, but for the purpose of simply getting more daily protein, would taking this be sufficient?  Or do you have another alternative that you prefer?


----------



## gopro (Jul 18, 2008)

garyggiraffe said:


> Thanks for the advice gopro.  My only problem is that I find it really difficult (and expensive!!) to get the amount of calories from protein I'm consuming now.  It seems that it would be cheapest to simply increase my protein supplement purchases, since per gram whey protein is much cheaper than per gram protein from egg whites, steak, chicken, etc.  I normally use ON Gold Standard, but its expensive too.  I recently saw 5 lb bags of EAS 100% Whey Protein at Sam's Club for only about $32, which is a steal.  The ingredients aren't as good as ON's, but for the purpose of simply getting more daily protein, would taking this be sufficient?  Or do you have another alternative that you prefer?



While food sources of protein are superior, in your situation it would be better to use powders more often rather than not get enough protein at all.

Try the EAS brand. The profile is sufficient enough, however, the main issue will be digestibility. Sometimes lower grade proteins cause gas, bloating and many other unpleasant stomach issues. But, you may find you have no problem with it and it will be a solid protein source for you.


----------



## garyggiraffe (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey thanks alot man.  You've been a huge help and I just bought a bottle of VPX Meltdown!  I'll definitely post my results in this thread.  Keep on being a baller gopro.


----------



## gopro (Jul 19, 2008)

garyggiraffe said:


> Hey thanks alot man.  You've been a huge help and I just bought a bottle of VPX Meltdown!  I'll definitely post my results in this thread.  Keep on being a baller gopro.



It's my pleasure to be of help. I hope Meltdown works well for you!


----------



## GOtriSports (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey gopro! I just finished my first complete bottle of VPX Meltdown and I REALLY lvoed the product. The whole time i was taking it appetite was down energy and mood seemed up everything I was looking for and I went from around 12.6% BF to 10%BF. 

My problem now is that I know I have to take breaks from it so I am going to go ahead and go off for about 2 and half weeks since I was on t for around 5. 

This is only the second day of being off of it and I a feeling really hungry. Is there another supplement I can take until I can get back on my meltdown? Any advice would be great!


----------



## gopro (Jul 23, 2008)

GOtriSports said:


> Hey gopro! I just finished my first complete bottle of VPX Meltdown and I REALLY lvoed the product. The whole time i was taking it appetite was down energy and mood seemed up everything I was looking for and I went from around 12.6% BF to 10%BF.
> 
> My problem now is that I know I have to take breaks from it so I am going to go ahead and go off for about 2 and half weeks since I was on t for around 5.
> 
> This is only the second day of being off of it and I a feeling really hungry. Is there another supplement I can take until I can get back on my meltdown? Any advice would be great!



Thanks for the feedback!

You can try a product based on Hoodia extract. That works well for some.


----------



## bruce78 (Jul 23, 2008)

I myself do not post often but always lurk.  I first saw this thread 3 months ago and decided to try meltdown.  The product I used before (Lipodrene) had ephedra and it made my muscles feel really flat.  Meltdown, yams, and really lean meats have knocked 20lbs off weight so far after 2 cycles, and have gone up tremendously in strength.  I am NOT paid by VPX and absolutely love this product.  Good Bye ephedra for me.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 23, 2008)

bruce78 said:


> I myself do not post often but always lurk.  I first saw this thread 3 months ago and decided to try meltdown.  The product I used before (Lipodrene) had ephedra and it made my muscles feel really flat.  Meltdown, yams, and really lean meats have knocked 20lbs off weight so far after 2 cycles, and have gone up tremendously in strength.  I am NOT paid by VPX and absolutely love this product.  Good Bye ephedra for me.



Great feedback I also loved Meltdown and kissed the ephedra away


----------



## gopro (Jul 25, 2008)

bruce78 said:


> I myself do not post often but always lurk.  I first saw this thread 3 months ago and decided to try meltdown.  The product I used before (Lipodrene) had ephedra and it made my muscles feel really flat.  Meltdown, yams, and really lean meats have knocked 20lbs off weight so far after 2 cycles, and have gone up tremendously in strength.  I am NOT paid by VPX and absolutely love this product.  Good Bye ephedra for me.



Thanks for that feedback. I DO have to admit that *Meltdown is the first fat burner *that has somewhat made me forget about E/C/A stacks...although I still must say the VPX's Clenbutrx is still the strongest fat burner I ever used.


----------



## garyggiraffe (Jul 28, 2008)

Hey guys, I've only been using Meltdown for 5 days, but I have to say so far I am extremely impressed.  Obviously it's too soon to gauge fat loss, but as far as an appetite suppressant, this stuff is crazy.  I haven't been a huge eater in the past (maintenance calories prob around 2600), but I've had to FORCE myself to eat while on this stuff b/c I want to eat so little.

Seriously, I am doing a PSMF for the first time, and the program I'm following calls for me to get about 250g of protein per day and about 1200 calories a day total.  It has not been difficult at all to restrict myself to 1200.  There have been 2 days so far where I've almost ended the day at 750 calories and was not hungry at all, but had to force myself to eat before bed to get to 1000.  I really don't think it would be healthy at all, but on this stuff I think I could easily restrict myself to 500 calories a day.  It's crazy.

As for energy, obviously when you're eating less than 20g of carbs and only about 1000 calories per day, you're going to get pretty tired.  But Meltdown definitely gives me the energy to get through my workouts and make it through the day no problem.  If I feel tired, I just pop a Meltdown and I'm good to go for 3-4 hours.  I've been taking 2 every morning right when I get up and then sometimes I take another later in the day if I'm feeling extra tired.  It works great.

I haven't even weighed in after 5 days, b/c I'd rather just wait the 2 weeks I'm going to be on the diet before checking my loss, so I can't report on weight/fat loss.  But with how easy it is to restrict calories, I have no doubt I'll lose at least 5 lbs of fat in the 2 weeks.  And it gives you great energy as well.  So far, I'm definitely digging the Meltdown!


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 29, 2008)

garyggiraffe said:


> Hey guys, I've only been using Meltdown for 5 days, but I have to say so far I am extremely impressed.  Obviously it's too soon to gauge fat loss, but as far as an appetite suppressant, this stuff is crazy.  I haven't been a huge eater in the past (maintenance calories prob around 2600), but I've had to FORCE myself to eat while on this stuff b/c I want to eat so little.
> 
> Seriously, I am doing a PSMF for the first time, and the program I'm following calls for me to get about 250g of protein per day and about 1200 calories a day total.  It has not been difficult at all to restrict myself to 1200.  There have been 2 days so far where I've almost ended the day at 750 calories and was not hungry at all, but had to force myself to eat before bed to get to 1000.  I really don't think it would be healthy at all, but on this stuff I think I could easily restrict myself to 500 calories a day.  It's crazy.
> 
> ...



Enjoy the ride bro th feeling of well being from this product is awesome


----------



## Lillou (Jul 30, 2008)

Did one cycle and the stuff was great body fat definitely down but weight went up. I stacked it with 6-OXO. Sorry for the complete lack of scientific back up but I dropped 2 pant sizes in a little over a month.

My question for Gopro is what is the difference if any between the Meltdown with blue strips (I had this one) on the label as opposed to the Meltdown with  red striped label?


----------



## gopro (Aug 1, 2008)

Lillou said:


> Did one cycle and the stuff was great body fat definitely down but weight went up. I stacked it with 6-OXO. Sorry for the complete lack of scientific back up but I dropped 2 pant sizes in a little over a month.
> 
> My question for Gopro is what is the difference if any between the Meltdown with blue strips (I had this one) on the label as opposed to the Meltdown with  red striped label?



Glad to hear you did so well with Meltdown! Thanks for the feedback!

As for the label, as long as it is the NEW MD, then it is the same. They often tweak the labels at VPX. Just look at the ingredient profile and if it matches, it is the same exact product.


----------



## musclemilk40 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Definately a good product*

vpx, muscltech, eas yeah they are all a bit overhyped, but you have to realize that they do put a lot of money into r&d and if they come out with a new product....it's pretty much gonna have what its says it has on the label, some of these smaller outfits, well, you dont ever know.  Meltdown is a solid product no doubt, is it as good as hyperdrive 3.0? I don't know, i only tried a sample pack, but im sure its legit.


----------



## GOtriSports (Aug 3, 2008)

musclemilk40 said:


> vpx, muscltech, eas yeah they are all a bit overhyped, but you have to realize that they do put a lot of money into r&d and if they come out with a new product....it's pretty much gonna have what its says it has on the label, some of these smaller outfits, well, you dont ever know.  Meltdown is a solid product no doubt, is it as good as hyperdrive 3.0? I don't know, i only tried a sample pack, but im sure its legit.



Interesting you should say this because I did my 4 week cycle on Meltdown and I really did love it. I took 2 weeks off and now I am trying Hyperdrive 3.0. I am not changing because there was anything I did not like about the meltdown, in fact I loved the meltdown and it worked GREAT for me. I just wanted to try another fat burner to compare them. I will let you know after a while what the differences are between them. Differences so far:

Hyperdrive 3.0 gets me more jittery than Meltdown did. However I do feel a bit more energy when on the Hyperdrive. I also had no trouble sleeping when on the meltdown. I HAVE to make sure I take my Hyperdrive early in the AM or I am going to have a hard time sleeping at night. But like I said, I feel a little more energy with the hyperdrive. I will find out in a few weeks if the greater energy is worth the lack of sleep and the jitters.


----------



## eVoluti0n (Aug 3, 2008)

I do have a question for Gopro, that I'm hoping he or someone can help answer.

I've been redirected to try out Meltdown but I do have my doubts. You see, I've tried the liquid form of Redline and it has basically no effect on me. I'm guessing it's because my system was used to the high dose of caffeine from drinking coffee a lot, but I'm unsure of that.

I'm in serious need of a really good fat burner, I want some quick results (although I know nothing works over night) and it seems like Meltdown works wonders, but again, I have my doubts.

Secondly, if you were to compare Redline to Lean Xtreme, which would you suggest? I've been told both work well, but Lean Xtreme is good for targeting problem areas, such as stomach and love handles.

I'm curious to hear your thoughts on this. I appreciate your time and any info you can give me.


----------



## gopro (Aug 3, 2008)

eVoluti0n said:


> I do have a question for Gopro, that I'm hoping he or someone can help answer.
> 
> I've been redirected to try out Meltdown but I do have my doubts. You see, I've tried the liquid form of Redline and it has basically no effect on me. I'm guessing it's because my system was used to the high dose of caffeine from drinking coffee a lot, but I'm unsure of that.
> 
> ...



You are certainly a RARE nonresponder to Redline. In fact, I do not even use Redline because it affects me TOO MUCH! It makes me feel ill!

However, Meltdown worked beautifully for me, and I always felt great on it. Also had no problems sleeping and great focus in the gym.

It has worked extremely well for the MAJORITY of users, but of course that is not a guarantee that it will work as well for you. All of us repsond somewhat differently to even the BEST formulas.

I would definitely give MD a try though because so far its track record is fantastic.

As for Lean Extreme, this is a solid product that works through a somewhat different mechanism than Meltdown. Certainly these two products can be cycled back and forth.


----------



## eVoluti0n (Aug 3, 2008)

gopro said:


> You are certainly a RARE nonresponder to Redline. In fact, I do not even use Redline because it affects me TOO MUCH! It makes me feel ill!
> 
> However, Meltdown worked beautifully for me, and I always felt great on it. Also had no problems sleeping and great focus in the gym.
> 
> ...



I thank you for your input. I'll try anything once, so I'll definitely give this a go in a few weeks.


----------



## gopro (Aug 4, 2008)

eVoluti0n said:


> I thank you for your input. I'll try anything once, so I'll definitely give this a go in a few weeks.




Sounds good!


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm not going to go through 15 pages to check, but I'm pretty sure this is my first post in this thread.  With that I'd like to send a HUGE thank-you to my friend Eric (gopro) for turning me on to this product.  I screwed up by not taking a before picture or any formal measurements, but I can say for a fact this stuff is great.  My workout routine hasn't changed a bit; brisk walks seven days a week and weights three times a week.  The only diet change was to eat salad for lunch instead of a huge helping of left overs from the previous night's dinner.  

I almost came unglued a month ago when I had to go out and buy jeans with a size 40 waist.  I repeat, that was one month ago.  This morning I comfortably got back into my size 36's.  Not anywhere near where I should be, but a Hell of a lot better than where I was a month ago.

Thanks again Eric.  You da' man.


----------



## gopro (Aug 8, 2008)

ALBOB said:


> I'm not going to go through 15 pages to check, but I'm pretty sure this is my first post in this thread.  With that I'd like to send a HUGE thank-you to my friend Eric (gopro) for turning me on to this product.  I screwed up by not taking a before picture or any formal measurements, but I can say for a fact this stuff is great.  My workout routine hasn't changed a bit; brisk walks seven days a week and weights three times a week.  The only diet change was to eat salad for lunch instead of a huge helping of left overs from the previous night's dinner.
> 
> I almost came unglued a month ago when I had to go out and buy jeans with a size 40 waist.  I repeat, that was one month ago.  This morning I comfortably got back into my size 36's.  Not anywhere near where I should be, but a Hell of a lot better than where I was a month ago.
> 
> Thanks again Eric.  You da' man.



My friend...I am so glad to read this! I appreciate you posting this up here! Thank you!


----------



## dsnorrod (Aug 11, 2008)

ALBOB said:


> I almost came unglued a month ago when I had to go out and buy jeans with a size 40 waist.  I repeat, that was one month ago.  This morning I comfortably got back into my size 36's.  Not anywhere near where I should be, but a Hell of a lot better than where I was a month ago.



I have been combing through this thread for a few days now debating on weather or not to try this product but this thread did it for me. I recently got off a PSMF and am cutting now with good results (down almost 20 lbs ) but feel the EC stack I'm taking now isn't doing what it's supposed to. I have to try this stuff. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## gopro (Aug 12, 2008)

dsnorrod said:


> I have been combing through this thread for a few days now debating on weather or not to try this product but this thread did it for me. I recently got off a PSMF and am cutting now with good results (down almost 20 lbs ) but feel the EC stack I'm taking now isn't doing what it's supposed to. I have to try this stuff. I'll let you know how it goes.



Yes, please let us know. Feedback is important. I hope it does as well for you as so many others!

GP


----------



## eVoluti0n (Aug 12, 2008)

I got Meltdown in the mail on Saturday and tried it on Sunday.

Let's just say my experience with Meltdown wasn't a good one.


----------



## gopro (Aug 13, 2008)

eVoluti0n said:


> I got Meltdown in the mail on Saturday and tried it on Sunday.
> 
> Let's just say my experience with Meltdown wasn't a good one.



Please explain.

How many caps did you take?

What were the negative effects?

Details please.

Thanks!


----------



## eVoluti0n (Aug 13, 2008)

gopro said:


> Please explain.
> 
> How many caps did you take?
> 
> ...



well, I first took them on Sunday without a problem. I took 1 cap in the morning with no food, then ate shortly after, maybe an hour or more. I did feel more alert and relaxed. I took another cap around 6 pm, then ate about 2 hours later. not a problem at all. my first experience was fine, it was only the second day I had a problem.

my second day I took 2 caps in the morning, since I was fine with 1 cap previously. (bottle states to take 1 or 2 to build tolerance) I took them around 930 am and 2 hours later I started to feel warm, which I felt was no big deal. Around 11:45 my heart rate was up quite a bit and it freaked me out. That lasted a good 2-3 min and stopped. I figured I'd be fine and thought nothing of it.

Around 12:15 it came back only it seemed to be worse. I was shaking a little bit, heart rate was up as well as my blood pressure. Keep in mind this happened at work, so I needed an ambulance because breathing was a little difficult. My symptoms lasted a good 4-5 hours, but my temperature was around 98.8 all day.

I couldn't sleep that night and was up for over 24 hours. I'm not sensitive to caffeine but this is the first time I've ever experienced this type of problem. I don't blame the pills but rather myself for what happened.

I know everything I felt are the same effects one experiences when using Redline, so I figured everything I experienced was normal. However, the rapid heart beat and high blood pressure was something I've never experienced so I didn't know what to think, except react on my instincts and call for help.

Since that day my heart has been a little achy but it seems to have calmed down. At least I know the product worked for what I went through lol. I did pee a lot constantly, it was as clear as water. I know if I were to keep taking the pills I could lose weight without a problem with the increase in body temperature, but after what I went through I'm kinda hesitant to take any pill now, because I feel I'll have a relapse and that scares me.

If I were to rate my overall experience, I'd give it a 7/10. The product works well, and the only reason I didn't score higher was due to the negative effects I felt. Had I not gone through what I did, I'd rate it a little higher.

Am I upset with what happened? Yes and no. I'm upset mainly because I was careless and should have built up some tolerance first prior to taking 2 pills. For the "no" response, again as I've stated before, I don't blame the product for what happened, only myself.

This is a solid product, but if you're not careful like myself, you could end up in the ER with a non-responding heart.


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 14, 2008)

eVoluti0n said:


> well, I first took them on Sunday without a problem. I took 1 cap in the morning with no food, then ate shortly after, maybe an hour or more. I did feel more alert and relaxed. I took another cap around 6 pm, then ate about 2 hours later. not a problem at all. my first experience was fine, it was only the second day I had a problem.
> 
> my second day I took 2 caps in the morning, since I was fine with 1 cap previously. (bottle states to take 1 or 2 to build tolerance) I took them around 930 am and 2 hours later I started to feel warm, which I felt was no big deal. Around 11:45 my heart rate was up quite a bit and it freaked me out. That lasted a good 2-3 min and stopped. I figured I'd be fine and thought nothing of it.
> 
> ...



Wow bro sorry to hear that. I started very slowly I think 1 cap for 3 or 4 day. How much water were you drinking while taking it? It is possible you had a bad reaction to it we all react differently to different compounds. I hope all works out well fro yoy bro.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 14, 2008)

eVoluti0n, were you taking any other meds, OTC or otherwise, while trying meltdown? Have you ever had any problems with anxiety or panic attacks? What's your weight?



> I took them around 930 am and 2 hours later....Around 11:45 my heart rate was up quite a bit.....Around 12:15 it came back.... I couldn't sleep that night and was up for over 24 hours.



Seems to me your symptoms lasted *far beyond *the effectiveness of a single a.m. dose.


----------



## eVoluti0n (Aug 14, 2008)

workingatit43 said:


> Wow bro sorry to hear that. I started very slowly I think 1 cap for 3 or 4 day. How much water were you drinking while taking it? It is possible you had a bad reaction to it we all react differently to different compounds. I hope all works out well fro yoy bro.



Thank you for the kind words.

My job has an unlimited supply of water, so I wasn't necessarily downing water at that point, but I had some at my desk that I was drinking. We have the standard water bottles that you can buy in a machine but we get them free. As soon as the effects hit I started downing water, and drank about 3 or 4 bottles at that point to try and flush it out. Didn't help much.



DaMayor said:


> eVoluti0n, were you taking any other meds, OTC or otherwise, while trying meltdown? Have you ever had any problems with anxiety or panic attacks? What's your weight?
> 
> Seems to me your symptoms lasted *far beyond *the effectiveness of a single a.m. dose.



The previous night I had taken some benadryl and 2 tylenol extra strength pills 'cuz I was feeling a little sickness come on and I wanted to prevent it a bit. I took those around 1 am I believe. Other than that I don't take meds on a regular basis. I've never had problems with anxiety or panic attacks, but my mother does have high blood pressure herself, although I've never had a problem with it, nor have I had a problem with supplements with high amounts of caffeine. I'm not sensitive to caffeine so something went wrong somewhere.

I do have a problem worrying too much. I'm a hypochondriac so when this happened I freaked out more than I should have. I remember when my symptoms were off and on, I had to breathe heavily and calm myself down, just so my heart rate and blood pressure would drop. I had to help myself since the damn ER wouldn't.

My current weight is 180 lbs and I'm 5'10. Even though everything has passed, my chest / heart area still gives me problems. I have a little pain underneath my left pec muscle, as well as my right side sometimes. It feels like someone is pinching it, or otherwise putting some type of pressure on it. I'm not sure if its heart related, but whatever it is makes me feel like I wanna pass out at times. My heart is healthy from what the EMT guy told me, so I have no worries there. I guess one way to describe what I'm feeling is rather simple: my heart feels like it does when fear strikes - you get that warm tingling feeling inside and a little bit of pain from excitement. I feel that all day long and its annoying.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 14, 2008)

Benadryl can go in either direction. It puts me in a coma, and sends my son into the ozone. But if you took it more than four hours before....eh...who knows. 
Sounds to me like you experienced symptoms similar to a good old fashioned panic attack. Keep in mind, Meltdown has other substances/stimulants that *might* effect someone with *acute sensitivity *in a negative way. Personally, I have taken some less refined and/or inferior "fat burners" in the past that made me feel like I was going to have a nervous breakdown....It is indeed an unsettling experience to say the least. But those products were junk really, and the science behind them wasn't anywhere near what it is today. From what I have read and heard about Meltdown, I doubt this product would have done this to ya.....I think its a combination of things.
I'd still go to the Doc, maybe ask him about adrenaline issues, anxiety, blood pressure...all the things you described here.

Good luck.


----------



## gopro (Aug 14, 2008)

eVoluti0n said:


> well, I first took them on Sunday without a problem. I took 1 cap in the morning with no food, then ate shortly after, maybe an hour or more. I did feel more alert and relaxed. I took another cap around 6 pm, then ate about 2 hours later. not a problem at all. my first experience was fine, it was only the second day I had a problem.
> 
> my second day I took 2 caps in the morning, since I was fine with 1 cap previously. (bottle states to take 1 or 2 to build tolerance) I took them around 930 am and 2 hours later I started to feel warm, which I felt was no big deal. Around 11:45 my heart rate was up quite a bit and it freaked me out. That lasted a good 2-3 min and stopped. I figured I'd be fine and thought nothing of it.
> 
> ...




I want to thank you for both writing out your experience and also recognizing that perhaps you jumped dosages too quickly. This is the first feedback that I have heard of this kind at ANY DOSE, but still, it is good to have it on record.

Something is strange about the whole thing, however, as your reaction seemed too strong and to last too long for a dose of just 2 pills, after feeling TOTALLY FINE on half the dose.

Unfortunately, we don't know if your body was extra sensitive at that point for some reason, or if there was an interaction with the Benedryl of some kind.

Of course, with some people when they begin to feel jittery, nervous or a slightly racing heart they cause their OWN symptoms to elevate through panic. This might have happened to you.

Either way, I am so sorry you had such an experience.


----------



## Bradicallyman (Aug 17, 2008)

I used meltdown and had amazing results! I recommend it to anyone. My Fiancee is thinking about trying it and she was wondering if she would be able to have coffee in the mornings. She is a teacher and having her morning coffee is an absolute must according to her. Maybe coffee in the mornings and first dose of meltdown 3 hours later?

Second question. I took meltdown for 22 days. I wanted to order another bottle at the same time as her. How long should I wait between cycles?


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 18, 2008)

Bradicallyman said:


> I used meltdown and had amazing results! I recommend it to anyone. My Fiancee is thinking about trying it and she was wondering if she would be able to have coffee in the mornings. She is a teacher and having her morning coffee is an absolute must according to her. Maybe coffee in the mornings and first dose of meltdown 3 hours later?
> 
> Second question. I took meltdown for 22 days. I wanted to order another bottle at the same time as her. How long should I wait between cycles?



Is there any chance should could drink decaf. Without knowing what her tolerance to caffiene is it would be hard to say. I would give it about a month off before running it again. I wish both of you the best.


----------



## gopro (Aug 18, 2008)

Bradicallyman said:


> I used meltdown and had amazing results! I recommend it to anyone. My Fiancee is thinking about trying it and she was wondering if she would be able to have coffee in the mornings. She is a teacher and having her morning coffee is an absolute must according to her. Maybe coffee in the mornings and first dose of meltdown 3 hours later?
> 
> Second question. I took meltdown for 22 days. I wanted to order another bottle at the same time as her. How long should I wait between cycles?



She is probably pretty tolerant to caffeine by now. She could try 1 cap of MD along with the coffee and see how she feels. If there is too much stimulation, then she can separate the two by 2-4 hours.

As for you, I feel you can use MD optimally for 4-6 weeks straight before taking a break of equal time.


----------



## eVoluti0n (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm starting to think my reaction to Meltdown may not have been because of the dose I took. I had another similar attack today (no ambulance) and was able to control it. I believe there's an underlying condition I don't know about.

However, if that is the case, I just find it odd that this started the second day while on Meltdown.


----------



## Bradicallyman (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks guys! We just ordered two bottles today


----------



## eVoluti0n (Aug 21, 2008)

Call me crazy, but I think I'm going to start taking Meltdown again tomorrow lol. I've been having anxiety/panic attacks and I find it seems to start when I'm upset or irritated at work.

We'll see how things go this time.


----------



## gopro (Aug 22, 2008)

eVoluti0n said:


> Call me crazy, but I think I'm going to start taking Meltdown again tomorrow lol. I've been having anxiety/panic attacks and I find it seems to start when I'm upset or irritated at work.
> 
> We'll see how things go this time.



Anxiety/panic attacks are nothing to play around with my friend. They can truly make life a living hell if they get out of control. Perhaps you should look into dealing with this problem before it gets a real hold of you before worrying about using Meltdown.

Just some friendly advice.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 22, 2008)

eVoluti0n said:


> Call me crazy, but I think I'm going to start taking Meltdown again tomorrow lol. I've been having anxiety/panic attacks and I find it seems to start when I'm upset or irritated at work.
> 
> We'll see how things go this time.



Since I am not a representative for VPX, I can say this.....

*DUDE, ARE YOU NUCKING FUTS?*
If you're having panic attacks, which I'm pretty sure you are, then you're running a surplus of epinephrine already.....maybe not a good idea to boost the stimulant level any further, don't ya think?

See a Doc, Bud.


----------



## eVoluti0n (Aug 22, 2008)

gopro said:


> Anxiety/panic attacks are nothing to play around with my friend. They can truly make life a living hell if they get out of control. Perhaps you should look into dealing with this problem before it gets a real hold of you before worrying about using Meltdown.
> 
> Just some friendly advice.



Well, I wasn't going to do anything before seeing a doctor to determine what the truth behind everything is. I just find it weird I started having these attacks, even after I stopped taking Meltdown. My biggest thing is why this didn't happen the first time I took it?



DaMayor said:


> Since I am not a representative for VPX, I can say this.....
> 
> *DUDE, ARE YOU NUCKING FUTS?*
> If you're having panic attacks, which I'm pretty sure you are, then you're running a surplus of epinephrine already.....maybe not a good idea to boost the stimulant level any further, don't ya think?
> ...



Yes, I'm nuts in a lot of ways lol. I wasn't going to do anything unless I know for sure if I even have a serious problem. One week ago on Monday, August 11th is when I had my first attack. Exactly one week later again this week on Monday, I had another one at the EXACT same time, without having taken those pills. Like I've said before, I just find it odd I didn't have this problem the first time I took Meltdown.

I will try and see a doctor later tonight or early tomorrow morning, to determine if what I'm feeling is a real issue, because I haven't had any attacks since Monday. I've noticed that when I start getting upset is when I feel an attack coming on, but I'm actually able to control it and it goes away.

Does anyone know the amount of caffeine and the rest of the ingredients in one pill, just so I'm aware?


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 22, 2008)

eVoluti0n said:


> Does anyone know the amount of caffeine and the rest of the ingredients in one pill, just so I'm aware?



You're kidding.

Well, one thing's for sure.....you ain't real bright.


----------



## eVoluti0n (Aug 22, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> You're kidding.
> 
> Well, one thing's for sure.....you ain't real bright.



That's not what I meant. I know all the ingredients are listed on the bottle. I meant individually, since each ingredient has an asterisk (**).


----------



## gopro (Aug 23, 2008)

eVoluti0n said:


> That's not what I meant. I know all the ingredients are listed on the bottle. I meant individually, since each ingredient has an asterisk (**).




Please see your doc before using any more Meltdown or any other stimulant. There is about 75 mg caffeine per pill.


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 26, 2008)

gopro said:


> As for you, I feel you can use MD optimally for 4-6 weeks straight before taking a break of equal time.




I'm going to bump gopro's recommendation here because I think it's important.  One page ago I went on about how great Meltdown is and I still feel it's the best fat burner I've ever tried.  But you know us lifters, if something works well as advertised, we'll try and use too much of it.  I was taking 2 pills first thing in the morning and two at noon for seven weeks straight and started getting a terribly upset stomach and nausea.  All symptoms went away about two days after quitting the Meltdown.  I don't blame Meltdown at all for this, it was 100% self induced by my own stupidity.  When a product says take a break, TAKE A BREAK.  I'll be back on it next week.  Gotta look good for the Mr. O Expo. (Of course, I always look good.  )


----------



## gopro (Aug 27, 2008)

ALBOB said:


> I'm going to bump gopro's recommendation here because I think it's important.  One page ago I went on about how great Meltdown is and I still feel it's the best fat burner I've ever tried.  But you know us lifters, if something works well as advertised, we'll try and use too much of it.  I was taking 2 pills first thing in the morning and two at noon for seven weeks straight and started getting a terribly upset stomach and nausea.  All symptoms went away about two days after quitting the Meltdown.  I don't blame Meltdown at all for this, it was 100% self induced by my own stupidity.  When a product says take a break, TAKE A BREAK.  I'll be back on it next week.  Gotta look good for the Mr. O Expo. (Of course, I always look good.  )



Sometimes companies might not tell you to take a break because that could hurt sales. However, you WILL hear the TRUTH from me no matter what!

It is important to take a break from MD and all other stim-fat-burners for long term effectiveness and health!


----------



## Bradicallyman (Aug 29, 2008)

Gopro, can you recommend a non stim fat burner to take after my cycle is over? I plan on cutting for another month after I finish Meltdown which is why I am looking for a non stim


----------



## gopro (Aug 30, 2008)

Bradicallyman said:


> Gopro, can you recommend a non stim fat burner to take after my cycle is over? I plan on cutting for another month after I finish Meltdown which is why I am looking for a non stim



Lean X-treme by Designer or Venom ST by ALRI.


----------



## Bradicallyman (Aug 31, 2008)

gopro said:


> Lean X-treme by Designer or Venom ST by ALRI.



Thanks for the recommendation. I will defintely look into them


----------



## gopro (Sep 1, 2008)

Bradicallyman said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. I will defintely look into them



You are welcome!


----------



## MarXXX (Sep 25, 2008)

gopro said:


> Lean X-treme by Designer or Venom ST by ALRI.



I highly recommend venom! It has been my main supplement over the summer. SO far I have lost about 40 lbs (with a lot of cardio and a decent diet). I would say it will give you an energy boost, but not a hardcore stim.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 26, 2008)

I am not attacking VPX or demeaning Meltdown, but I would really like an explanation to the claims on their ad which I am reading right out of this month's magazine:

*972% More Powerful than Ephedrine!
113% - 273% More Potent than Ephedrine/Caffeine Stack!*

Seriously?


----------



## Arnold (Sep 29, 2008)

come on Eric, I want a response like everyone else get in this thread?

you once told me how much science that VPX puts behind their supplements so it should be easy to explain the above numbers to me.


----------



## gopro (Sep 30, 2008)

Prince said:


> come on Eric, I want a response like everyone else get in this thread?
> 
> you once told me how much science that VPX puts behind their supplements so it should be easy to explain the above numbers to me.



I am sorry Rob, I did not get an email about a post in this thread. I did not even know you asked a question! I would never have ignored you bro!

As far as those numbers go, I am not exactly sure how they were calculated, but the study was very legit and of the highest standard (in terms of the methodology).

I will look into the study a bit more and see if I can find out how the "percentages" were arrived at.

Again, sorry I did not see this earlier buddy.


----------



## Helavagal (Oct 3, 2008)

*A Newbie *

I am truly inspired by this forum.  I just bought MD from a local sports nutrition place and he highly recommended it for my particular situation.  

Almost two years ago, I found out that I had two large cysts on my ovaries and that I also had endometriosis that caused me to gain A LOT of weight.  I used to be a great 120lbs and now I am 170lbs.   Needless to say, I have not been able to bounce back from that yet.  Recovery time was astronomical!!!  

I bought one of those home BMI meters and found out that my BMI was 30.1%   So I thought that I would start with this thread.

I took my first dose this morning.  So far so good.  If I get even half of the results that you all are posting here, then I will be absolutely THRILLED.  We are going to Brazil in January (need I say more about the motivation) and hope to be a bit slimmer by the time we go.   I think I will keep posting as I go along.

So here goes nothing!!!  LOL


----------



## gopro (Oct 4, 2008)

Helavagal said:


> I am truly inspired by this forum.  I just bought MD from a local sports nutrition place and he highly recommended it for my particular situation.
> 
> Almost two years ago, I found out that I had two large cysts on my ovaries and that I also had endometriosis that caused me to gain A LOT of weight.  I used to be a great 120lbs and now I am 170lbs.   Needless to say, I have not been able to bounce back from that yet.  Recovery time was astronomical!!!
> 
> ...



Thank you for this! Best of luck. Keep me posted!


----------



## Helavagal (Oct 4, 2008)

Do you think a 9-11 week cycle is too long?  That is the amount of time before we leave.  I cannot take it with me on the road in Brazil, so I would be off of it for 4 weeks or more.


----------



## disaster (Oct 6, 2008)

Hello,

I ordered a bottle of Meltdown, for the different effects, on of the most important the mood elevation. Now, I'm currently taking Concerta (methylphenidate) at 54 mg/day and would like to know if it would be safe for me to take Meltdown.

I have read the warning text and searched all over the net for the answer to this and I hope you could help me out.

Best regards,


----------



## gopro (Oct 7, 2008)

Helavagal said:


> Do you think a 9-11 week cycle is too long?  That is the amount of time before we leave.  I cannot take it with me on the road in Brazil, so I would be off of it for 4 weeks or more.



After about 8 weeks I feel the effects diminish for most users. This is about as long a cycle I would do before 4-6 weeks off.


----------



## gopro (Oct 7, 2008)

disaster said:


> Hello,
> 
> I ordered a bottle of Meltdown, for the different effects, on of the most important the mood elevation. Now, I'm currently taking Concerta (methylphenidate) at 54 mg/day and would like to know if it would be safe for me to take Meltdown.
> 
> ...



If I am correct Concerta is primarily prescribed to control ADHD (Attention-Defiicit Hyperactivity Disorder), which is a serious problem. I would not be comfortable recommending MD to be taken in conjunction with Concerta unless ok'd by your physician.


----------



## disaster (Oct 7, 2008)

gopro said:


> If I am correct Concerta is primarily prescribed to control ADHD (Attention-Defiicit Hyperactivity Disorder), which is a serious problem. I would not be comfortable recommending MD to be taken in conjunction with Concerta unless ok'd by your physician.



Concerta is for ADD/ADHD, yes. Provides focus and improves the working-memory. It actually makes me calm though its a stimulant


its a mild stimulant, not contra-indicated with yohimbine nor caffeine. I appreciate your input and will proceed with caution


----------



## mcguin (Oct 7, 2008)

I started the meltdown back when this thread was just an infant.  Had excellent results!  I am ready for an intense cut and guess what I'll be summoning for some assistance- Meltdown!  I'll keep everyone updated with my results, I'm sure they're going to be awesome!


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 7, 2008)

I picked up a bottle of Meltdown a few months ago not for its fat-burning properties, but for an energy pick-me-up every once in a while. I've tried everything out there and MD is the only thing that gives me great focus combined with elevated mood, and it also works as advertised in the appetite suppression department. Typical fat burners make me jittery and can often put me in a foul mood, but not Meltdown. 

I have no affiliation with VPX, but I've seen this thread going on forever and I figured I'd share my personal experience with MD. It's a great product and when I finally get my shit together and decide to try and drop some bodyfat, MD will be assisting me.


----------



## ihatechicken (Oct 10, 2008)

Gopro,

I've been lurking in here for two months and have finally joined to ask you these questions.

I am taking Meltdown. Now the bottle says not to exceed 3 capsules a day. I am taking 3 upon waking and then 3 about 5-6 hours later (usually around noon). Is that ok? Is it possible to take even more? What would be your cutoff time in the day so it does not affect sleep? Does it matter if it is on an empty stomach? 

Also could you explain a little on why this type of product needs to be cycled?

Im definitely not a newb. I've used Redline, eat well, etc. Im a hard gainer and at 6' and 153 pounds obviously looking to get rid of that little bit that keeps full definition from happening. So if you have any other suggestions, please let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## gopro (Oct 11, 2008)

ihatechicken said:


> Gopro,
> 
> I've been lurking in here for two months and have finally joined to ask you these questions.
> 
> ...



6 per day is about the maximum dose anyone should take. I am sure some people go higher, but I would not recommend it.

I find that it does not really affect my sleep, but I would say the last dose for most should be no later than 6 hours before bedtime.

Yes, take it on an empty stomach for better results.

Like any supplement, your body will become "tolerant" to the effects of the ingredients, and thus it should be cycled for max effect.


----------



## Helavagal (Oct 11, 2008)

*1st week's results!!!*

Here is the results of week one and I am soooo psyched!!!!

I have been taking one pill three times a day:

I lost over 3 lbs to be under 170 for the first time in 2 1/2 years!!!

My BMI went down from 30.1 to 29.3

My visceral fat went down from 8 to 6.

This is so incredible!!!  All of this and my hectic week's schedule only allowed me to work out four times!!  (two cardio and two belly dance classes  )

I just increased my dosage and I am looking forward to next week's results


----------



## ihatechicken (Oct 11, 2008)

gopro said:


> 6 per day is about the maximum dose anyone should take. I am sure some people go higher, but I would not recommend it.
> 
> I find that it does not really affect my sleep, but I would say the last dose for most should be no later than 6 hours before bedtime.
> 
> ...



thanks... your advice is appreciated!


----------



## gopro (Oct 13, 2008)

Helavagal said:


> Here is the results of week one and I am soooo psyched!!!!
> 
> I have been taking one pill three times a day:
> 
> ...



Wow! Awesome!


----------



## steelhorse (Oct 13, 2008)

what kind of results do you expect???


----------



## BabySteps (Oct 16, 2008)

*A few questions about Meltdown...*

I am new to this forum and have been thrilled to find a ton of great information. I had read about Meltdown previous to this forum and found the stats quite impressive. After additional research, I have a few questions for gopro:

1. One user was upset because she said the bottle stated the product was for those 15 pounds overweight or less. I want to get rid of 20 pounds, so is this not right for me?

2. I tried Ripped Fuel by Twinlab and found it to be too stimulating which made me feel horrible. Is there any comparison to Meltdown?

3. I found several websites that sell tons of supplements and fat burners yet had negative reviews about Meltdown, one going so far to say that it was 'vomit'. The concensus is that they 'threw this together' and made outlandish claims.

I just want the facts. I have been taking boot camp classes for the past year and have started lifting. I want to keep forward progress, so I really want to choose the right fat burner for me (I've never touched any of this stuff before trying Ripped Fuel). Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## Helavagal (Oct 16, 2008)

I was not expecting anything, but who knows if claims are true or not.  I just felt like I was exercising and exercising and nothing was moving on the meter.  I was just surprised.


----------



## MarXXX (Oct 16, 2008)

mcguin said:


> gopro-  In your studies have you found anyone with sides like anxiety attacks or something along those lines?  I don't want to blame the meltdown just yet but since last week when i started taking the meltdown I'm finding myself getting these weird anxiety attacks that I've never had before, I'm just curious and I dont want to link it to the meltdown in case it's something totally irrelevant.





I too experienced some symptoms of an anxiety attack for several days. I stopped taking it and they have subsided. I have been treated for anxiety in the past, so this is nothing new for me (though I have not had them for a short while now)... I would like to give it another go in the near future. 

My wife is taking it with no side effects what so ever, so I am not bashing the product in any way. I am really anxious to try it again myself. 

S


----------



## kicka19 (Oct 16, 2008)

MarXXX said:


> I too experienced some symptoms of an anxiety attack for several days. I stopped taking it and they have subsided. I have been treated for anxiety in the past, so this is nothing new for me (though I have not had them for a short while now)... I would like to give it another go in the near future.
> 
> My wife is taking it with no side effects what so ever, so I am not bashing the product in any way. I am really *anxious* to try it again myself.
> 
> S


----------



## BabySteps (Oct 16, 2008)

kicka19 said:


>



What an ass (the quote I mean)...


----------



## MarXXX (Oct 17, 2008)

GOtriSports said:


> Interesting you should say this because I did my 4 week cycle on Meltdown and I really did love it. I took 2 weeks off and now I am trying Hyperdrive 3.0. I am not changing because there was anything I did not like about the meltdown, in fact I loved the meltdown and it worked GREAT for me. I just wanted to try another fat burner to compare them. I will let you know after a while what the differences are between them. Differences so far:
> 
> Hyperdrive 3.0 gets me more jittery than Meltdown did. However I do feel a bit more energy when on the Hyperdrive. I also had no trouble sleeping when on the meltdown. I HAVE to make sure I take my Hyperdrive early in the AM or I am going to have a hard time sleeping at night. But like I said, I feel a little more energy with the hyperdrive. I will find out in a few weeks if the greater energy is worth the lack of sleep and the jitters.





Hyperdrive (aka venom) is my favorite supplement period! I used it in the spring time to drop 48 lbs... then used it off a on to maintain and up my cardio (mainly bike riding) which I smashed all of previous benchmarks! I am looking for another product to cycle, then take some time off and run a cycle of venom around the first of the year (I do have a lot of weight to lose yet). 

That being said I have been trying the meltdown and had some side effects (anxiety) the first time. I took a week off and am now trying it again. I am hoping for less side effects this time around as the energy and appetite control seemed to be better than most other products.


----------



## MarXXX (Oct 17, 2008)

eVoluti0n said:


> Thank you for the kind words.
> 
> I do have a problem worrying too much. I'm a hypochondriac so when this happened I freaked out more than I should have. I remember when my symptoms were off and on, I had to breathe heavily and calm myself down, just so my heart rate and blood pressure would drop. I had to help myself since the damn ER wouldn't.
> 
> My current weight is 180 lbs and I'm 5'10. Even though everything has passed, my chest / heart area still gives me problems. I have a little pain underneath my left pec muscle, as well as my right side sometimes. It feels like someone is pinching it, or otherwise putting some type of pressure on it. I'm not sure if its heart related, but whatever it is makes me feel like I wanna pass out at times. My heart is healthy from what the EMT guy told me, so I have no worries there. I guess one way to describe what I'm feeling is rather simple: my heart feels like it does when fear strikes - you get that warm tingling feeling inside and a little bit of pain from excitement. I feel that all day long and its annoying.




I would strongly suggest getting a physical just to give you piece of mind. The symptoms you are describing are very similar to what I had. With that being said, I know what mine are and what caused them. I have been treated for anxiety (and have gotten off all their BS meds). The positive mood effects of meltdown themselves are similar to SOME of the symptoms of an anxiety attack, the acute mental focus and warm sensations can specifically be named. So when these start to occur it would make sense that they could trigger the body to elicit a stronger response. 

I have also noticed that certain stims cause my chest muscles to hurt (they become sore right on top of the breast plate). I can actually crack my rib cage! Not to the point of being painful, just annoying. 

It's funny, through the process of getting healthy you can really start to get in tune with your body. It's really exciting to learn the patterns and see the as the changes occur! 

I wish everyone their continued success!

Marxxx


----------



## gopro (Oct 17, 2008)

BabySteps said:


> I am new to this forum and have been thrilled to find a ton of great information. I had read about Meltdown previous to this forum and found the stats quite impressive. After additional research, I have a few questions for gopro:
> 
> 1. One user was upset because she said the bottle stated the product was for those 15 pounds overweight or less. I want to get rid of 20 pounds, so is this not right for me?
> 
> ...



1-Most people using Meltdown are "more than 15 lbs overweight." 
2-Most people do not find MD to be overly stimulating, but this could be different for extremely sensitive individuals.
3-Meltdown so far has a proven track record with about 85% of users reporting good to excellent results. There have been very few complaints.

For me, it is certainly the best NON-EPHEDRA-BASED fat burner I have ever used.


----------



## BabySteps (Oct 20, 2008)

gopro said:


> 1-Most people using Meltdown are "more than 15 lbs overweight."
> 2-Most people do not find MD to be overly stimulating, but this could be different for extremely sensitive individuals.
> 3-Meltdown so far has a proven track record with about 85% of users reporting good to excellent results. There have been very few complaints.
> 
> For me, it is certainly the best NON-EPHEDRA-BASED fat burner I have ever used.



Thanks for the answers. I have been using Meltdown for 3 days now and my intial reaction is:

1. Definitely had a feel good feeling for several hours after I took it--very pleasant and calm and warm.

2. No jitteries at all--in fact I slept like a baby that night (I am starting with one capsule, not two).

3. My appetite was definitely not what it usually is. I actually walked away from pie last night at a football party!

It's obviously too early to tell on the fat loss, but I'll keep others posted who may want to try it.


----------



## gopro (Oct 21, 2008)

BabySteps said:


> Thanks for the answers. I have been using Meltdown for 3 days now and my intial reaction is:
> 
> 1. Definitely had a feel good feeling for several hours after I took it--very pleasant and calm and warm.
> 
> ...



So far so good, and very in line with most initial feedback reports!


----------



## BabySteps (Oct 21, 2008)

*Your Pic*



gopro said:


> So far so good, and very in line with most initial feedback reports!



I just have to ask--is your avatar your own picture? If so, DAMN!


----------



## gopro (Oct 22, 2008)

BabySteps said:


> I just have to ask--is your avatar your own picture? If so, DAMN!



Thank you, LOL. Yes, that is me from a 2006 photoshoot


----------



## BabySteps (Oct 23, 2008)

*Damn!*



gopro said:


> Thank you, LOL. Yes, that is me from a 2006 photoshoot



Well, I have to congratulate you on all the hard work that must go into a physique like that. Great job--you look *awesome*!


----------



## gopro (Oct 24, 2008)

BabySteps said:


> Well, I have to congratulate you on all the hard work that must go into a physique like that. Great job--you look *awesome*!



Thank you for your kind words


----------



## ddrees (Oct 25, 2008)

I have been reading a lot about Meltdown for the past week, and yesterday I decided to give it a shot. I've tried MT's Hydroxycut Hardcore and had great results with it, but I did not like the jitters it gave me. Today is only my second day on Meltdown so I will update once a week with my results.


By the way I'm 6' 3" and 212 pounds, I'm not fat by any means but I'm not as trim as I want to be thus why I'm giving Meltdown a shot.


----------



## gopro (Oct 26, 2008)

ddrees said:


> I have been reading a lot about Meltdown for the past week, and yesterday I decided to give it a shot. I've tried MT's Hydroxycut Hardcore and had great results with it, but I did not like the jitters it gave me. Today is only my second day on Meltdown so I will update once a week with my results.
> 
> 
> By the way I'm 6' 3" and 212 pounds, I'm not fat by any means but I'm not as trim as I want to be thus why I'm giving Meltdown a shot.



Wishing you the best of luck with Meltdown!


----------



## fatburner2007 (Nov 5, 2008)

Very interested in Meltdown, however, when I have taken Yohimbine caps or other products containing Yohimbine, I would get a nausea feeling.  Given the various Yohimbine ingredients, would this likely also apply to Meltdown?

Are there any samples available of Meltdown?  Would hate to order a whole bottom to only experience the same problem.


----------



## gopro (Nov 6, 2008)

fatburner2007 said:


> Very interested in Meltdown, however, when I have taken Yohimbine caps or other products containing Yohimbine, I would get a nausea feeling.  Given the various Yohimbine ingredients, would this likely also apply to Meltdown?
> 
> Are there any samples available of Meltdown?  Would hate to order a whole bottom to only experience the same problem.




If you are sensitive to yohimbe, then yes, MD could make you nauseous. Call VPX to see if they will send you samples.


----------



## tomuchgear (Nov 15, 2008)

he gopro whats the deal with the meltdown rtd's? are they as good as the pills?


----------



## gopro (Nov 16, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> he gopro whats the deal with the meltdown rtd's? are they as good as the pills?



Never tried one before, but normally the liquid medium allows for a stronger effect.


----------



## tomuchgear (Nov 18, 2008)

hmmm perhaps i will give them a try some time soon.


----------



## whispering_eye (Nov 19, 2008)

*Getting ready to start my first cycle*

So MD has just arrived in the mail and I can't wait to start taking this in the am tomorrow.  I've been reading so many good experiences with this and I'm expecting great results.  I'll do a half hour of cardio atleast 4 days a week. I'll be starting at 1 pill twice a day (am and early pm) for the first week and then 2 pills twice a day till the bottle's done.  I'll evaluate and keep posting as time goes on.  Wish me luck!


----------



## kamatchi (Nov 20, 2008)

Its serious business! In fact, the dietary supplement fat loss market is a multi-billion dollar industry and Big Pharma wont sleep until they shut it down... even if they have to present falsified information to the GAO (Government Accounting Office)! However, unbeknownst to this organization was that supplement guru, Jack Owoc had been working feverishly along with the greatest worldwide network of biochemists and R and D scientists on the planet. The dream was the creation of a rapid fat loss innovation superior to the old-school epherda/caffeine stack. Another goal was to strategically save the fat loss supplement sector from a multi-billion dollar blow, in case ephedra were to be banned. Meltdown Z-14 is the staggeringly effective fat incineration formula that will circumvent an almost 10 year effort by Big Pharma to take away your rights to purchase ephedra based products. Will ephedra get pulled off of store shelves? Well, I guess only time will tell the answer to this question. However, after 14 adverse reaction reports filed by a bunch of obese (a sickness in and of itself), non-exercising individuals (allegedly occurring from the use of ephedra), I'd have to sadly answer, yes. Media hype always wins out over science. Consequently, in all likelihood ephedra-based supplements will be banned or at least the amount per serving will be reduced so low that these products will be ineffective


----------



## MuscleDojo (Jan 2, 2009)

I wanted to try this but felt I was supceptable to the anxiety side effects some have reported. I've had a anxiety disorder since childhood. 
No jitters no "anxiety" type effects with Meltdown.

I started with one pill before my morning workout and moved to 2 the next days. 2 is where I am staying! I need something to wake me up and get to my workout focused.  The only issue with me is that if I dont drink a whole lot of water I get bad acid reflux from this.

I was using NO shotgun to wake me up and get me pumped but that feeling wore off before the 3rd week and by the 4th week I was getting nausea from the stuff. Looking to cycle something else in the NO creatine arena. 

This is a good product and is def. staying in my supplement cabinet!!!!


----------



## Lacey12 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey everyone, Im new to the forum and I just have a few questions about Meltdown. Ive been working out for about a year and a bit now and ive lost about 60 pounds. I cant seem to work off the rest of my fat id say. would you guys suggest me to start experimenting with Meltdown or any other Fat burning supplements? Some of my questions are...

1) I'm 18 years of age, should I wait until im a older age until i start using fat burners?

2) What part of the body does the fat burning target? or is it a full body thing?

3) What kind of work out schedule must I have to maintain the results?

4) what side effects should I expect when taking a product like this?

Sorry if they are dumb question, Im just really curious! 

Thanks guys!

- Chris.


----------



## Ben dur (Jan 11, 2009)

Lacey12 said:


> Hey everyone, Im new to the forum and I just have a few questions about Meltdown. Ive been working out for about a year and a bit now and ive lost about 60 pounds. I cant seem to work off the rest of my fat id say. would you guys suggest me to start experimenting with Meltdown or any other Fat burning supplements? Some of my questions are...
> 
> 1) I'm 18 years of age, should I wait until im a older age until i start using fat burners?
> 
> ...






2 reduction in bodyfat is an overall result, generally not targetable...
some will argue this but only with limited strength

3 maintanance of body fat is a dietary issue


----------



## Lacey12 (Jan 11, 2009)

So would you suggest me trying Meltdown then?


----------



## Ben dur (Jan 11, 2009)

i have personally never tried it and i have considered it myself


if you are trying to target fat in a specific area you should consider the fact that to lower the bodyfat in one specific area, you have to lower your overall bodyfat.

targeting is dificult/not possible

lower your overall bodyfat will show result in ALL areas.

and you asked what workout regimne you should use to maintain.

maintenance has to do with the number of calories you burn vs. the number you consume...

working out burns cals..
but i could do 20 hours of cardio a week and still gain weight/fat...
i could and i have...



that all being said.
fatburners like this one, raise the number of calories you burn in a day, and/or increase the bodies ability to utilize fat stores as energy

they COULD be very beneficial, if for nothing else but for your self discipline.


----------



## Lacey12 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ben dur said:


> i have personally never tried it and i have considered it myself
> 
> 
> if you are trying to target fat in a specific area you should consider the fact that to lower the bodyfat in one specific area, you have to lower your overall bodyfat.
> ...



Thanks alot for the information. I'll keep looking into it


----------



## Lacey12 (Jan 19, 2009)

anyone else have any reviews on meltdown?


----------



## Ngordyn (Jan 19, 2009)

it depends what you diet is like, that wil be the most important part of losing body fat , having too high calorie intake will not help and have a way to low calorie intake will not work (1200-1300 as an example) your best bet is to figure out how many calories you approx burn a day and eat a slightly lower amount, if that is in order then taking a product like meltdown will help , but that should come first.


----------



## ShawNN (Jan 19, 2009)

hello then before nothing I am wanted to present... I am new in the forum… and was reading on meltdown and I want to use it but something stops to me to use it is almost that not nothing of this product...

and but that nothing I am 18 years old I measure 1.80 and weight 88kgs and I have arterial tension of 130/70...and it would want to see his opinion almost I do not feel the burners that is my arterial pressure but normal mine is of 120/60 because that day I was walking and upper presion… but in if queria to see its opinion, recomendarian to me to use it?

bye


----------



## Ben dur (Jan 20, 2009)

130/70 doesnt seem too excessive.

at 18 years old you should just be concerned with DIET for leaning up


----------



## Bigtime (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello.  I am new to the forum.  Found this the same way it seemd many have....by googling meltdown.

I am 6'3" and 250ish pounds.  If i had to guess around 28%BF, maybe higher.

My question is regarding this vs the e/c/a stack.  I started ECA about 2 weeks ago...wasn't working out at first...stated that this week.  I have always had success with ephedrine (who hasnt) and never really minded the side affects.

Should I stop the ECA and get this instead?  Will the results really be comparable?  I wouldn't have considered this before but the price of MD is not bad at all now.


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 22, 2009)

Bigtime said:


> Hello.  I am new to the forum.  Found this the same way it seemd many have....by googling meltdown.
> 
> I am 6'3" and 250ish pounds.  If i had to guess around 28%BF, maybe higher.
> 
> ...



If you need it to suppress appetite.  Caffeine,etc is good for that.  But if youre 20+ body fat then its all about a "balanced" diet thats 20-25% below your maintenance to achieve a decent negative calorie balance.  If you really think its helping you burn any considerable amount of fat then send me the money.


----------



## Bigtime (Jan 22, 2009)

Well my estimates on my body were close....except apparently I have lost some weight in the last 2 weeks!!   Last time i weighed my self was around the beginning of the month and was 248.....today I am 236.7lbs and 28.9%bf.

as far as sending you the money....if ephedrine didnt work, why did the ban completely change the thermogenic side of the industry?  And yesterday was the first workout I have done in i dont know how long....just e/c/a for 2 weeks and "watching" what I ate.   I guess I lost 11 lbs of water...


Would like to hear GoPro's take on coming off the ephedrine for the meltdown...


----------



## Bigtime (Feb 2, 2009)

wow....this thread completely died.....what gives?  People were responding lrft and right with input for 3 months and then nothing for 2 weeks?  Something happen that I dont know about?


----------



## gopro (Feb 3, 2009)

Bigtime said:


> Well my estimates on my body were close....except apparently I have lost some weight in the last 2 weeks!!   Last time i weighed my self was around the beginning of the month and was 248.....today I am 236.7lbs and 28.9%bf.
> 
> as far as sending you the money....if ephedrine didnt work, why did the ban completely change the thermogenic side of the industry?  And yesterday was the first workout I have done in i dont know how long....just e/c/a for 2 weeks and "watching" what I ate.   I guess I lost 11 lbs of water...
> 
> ...



I think that MD is the BEST non-ephedra-based product on the market, but it is not more powerful than an ephedrine/caffeine stack for pure fat loss IMO.


----------



## Lacey12 (Feb 4, 2009)

gopro said:


> I think that MD is the BEST non-ephedra-based product on the market, but it is not more powerful than an ephedrine/caffeine stack for pure fat loss IMO.



So Sub Q fat burner would work better since there is caffeine in it?


----------



## gopro (Feb 5, 2009)

Lacey12 said:


> So Sub Q fat burner would work better since there is caffeine in it?



Not sure what you mean here Lacey.


----------



## Ngordyn (Feb 5, 2009)

Bigtime said:


> Well my estimates on my body were close....except apparently I have lost some weight in the last 2 weeks!!   Last time i weighed my self was around the beginning of the month and was 248.....today I am 236.7lbs and 28.9%bf.
> 
> as far as sending you the money....if ephedrine didnt work, why did the ban completely change the thermogenic side of the industry?  And yesterday was the first workout I have done in i dont know how long....just e/c/a for 2 weeks and "watching" what I ate.   I guess I lost 11 lbs of water...
> 
> ...




Merkaba never said ephedrine did not work......merely stated that diet is the most important part and will be for all stages of fat loss what most people do not realize is that these products just help and give an extra "edge" to fat loss...........meltdown will not compare to the ECA stack but is probably more readily available and and possible a little cheaper......as for fat loss supplements without Ephedrine i have known some people who took MD and seen some pretty convincing results............but like Merkaba said DIET first


----------



## Lacey12 (Feb 8, 2009)

gopro said:


> Not sure what you mean here Lacey.



Sorry Gopro, I read what you said wrong


----------



## gopro (Feb 9, 2009)

Lacey12 said:


> Sorry Gopro, I read what you said wrong




No worries!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 9, 2009)

gopro said:


> I think that MD is the BEST non-ephedra-based product on the market, but it is not more powerful than an ephedrine/caffeine stack for pure fat loss IMO.



or Clen.


----------



## gopro (Feb 10, 2009)

Prince said:


> or Clen.



I think we are talking OTC my friend


----------



## HugoMontano (Feb 17, 2009)

Gopro, I just bought MD and I'm taking NO Shotgun and Glycergrow right now. Does it make sense to add MD since I want to loose fat or NO Shotgun already has components that MD do?

Thank you


----------



## blueboy75 (Feb 18, 2009)

Thought I would give MD a try based on some of the reviews here.

Day 4 currently taking rec dosage of 3 caps per day.

Im currently 160lb, 5'9" and reasonably lean - my estimate is approx 10% BF. Daily calorie intake is around 2400 with macro split of 40%P 35%C 25%F.  No carbs after 3pm usually.

Must say I have noticed almost zero effect in regards to jitters etc or energy levels.  By the time I train in the evening I dont really have any extra stamina or energy either.

I have hit the wall in terms of reduction in BF and was looking at MD to help me drop 1-2%.  Might consider dropping 100 calories and seeing what effect that has.

Really just wanted to gauge feedback on doubling daily dosage to 3 caps upon waking and another 3 caps 1 hour prior to PM workout.  Anyone currently using this dosage?


----------



## gopro (Feb 18, 2009)

HugoMontano said:


> Gopro, I just bought MD and I'm taking NO Shotgun and Glycergrow right now. Does it make sense to add MD since I want to loose fat or NO Shotgun already has components that MD do?
> 
> Thank you



Shotgun only contains a few components of MD. You could perhaps combine one capsule of MD with Shotgun preworkout, then take 1-2 caps of MD at another time of day to further promote fat loss.


----------



## Ngordyn (Feb 19, 2009)

blueboy75 said:


> Thought I would give MD a try based on some of the reviews here.
> 
> Day 4 currently taking rec dosage of 3 caps per day.
> 
> ...



feeling jittery is not a sign of it working,   people taking ephedrine get used to the "rush" you get during the first few weeks so they up the dose and etc which is never good id stick to the recommended dosage for this stuff dont gauge its effectiveness by a rush feeling..........it will help u get an advantage to lose weight if ur still not dropping adjust ur diet a little not the MD dosage


----------



## blueboy75 (Feb 19, 2009)

Ngordyn said:


> feeling jittery is not a sign of it working, people taking ephedrine get used to the "rush" you get during the first few weeks so they up the dose and etc which is never good id stick to the recommended dosage for this stuff dont gauge its effectiveness by a rush feeling..........it will help u get an advantage to lose weight if ur still not dropping adjust ur diet a little not the MD dosage


 
thanks Ngordyn - that is sensible advice.  unlike most I actually dont mind that jittery feeling but your right that is not a sign of it working.

on the topic though - what exactly is a sign of it working? if its not the rush there must be some other physical sign.  perhaps feeling warmer or loss of appetite. interested to gauge responses.

frankly id be happy with a small drop in fat loss just due to a placebo effect.  need something to break the plateau if you know what I mean.


----------



## Ngordyn (Feb 19, 2009)

well i dont knwo about MD but when i use ephedra on a cut i feel slightly heated  and i believe MD contains a appetite suppresant so yes you will notice that  a little bit it most likely is working and since you seem to understand tha diet is a critical key you will see real results from it most people dont change their diet and get pissed off cause it doesnt work the only real way to see if it is helping is  see with a week to week analysis of weight loss at 10% is when a product like this will be most valueable anyone 15% and up just needs to get their diet straight and they will be fine like you said you hit a plateau of fat loss run a cycle of this and you should see a difference but again you may need to alter your diet a bit


----------



## HugoMontano (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks I'll try it with 1 in the morning, at noon and before working out!


----------



## Floods7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Im sure this has been discussed somewhere in this thread but theres alot of pages. I noticed in one of you posts Gopro you had you clients taking up to 9 capsels a day. The bottle says dont excede 3 daily. Im sure somewhere this was covered but there is alot of info in 18 pages. Any help would be great.


----------



## opa22001 (Aug 21, 2009)

*vpx meltdown*

hey gopro was wondering wat other supplemnts can you use with vpx meltdown to promote fat loss?


----------



## gopro (Aug 22, 2009)

Floods7 said:


> Im sure this has been discussed somewhere in this thread but theres alot of pages. I noticed in one of you posts Gopro you had you clients taking up to 9 capsels a day. The bottle says dont excede 3 daily. Im sure somewhere this was covered but there is alot of info in 18 pages. Any help would be great.



To not exceed 3 daily is a very general recommendation, and VPX cannot risk people taking crazy amounts. Each person must see for themselves how much they can tolerate without inducing bad side effects. I can do 6 per day total and that is my limit. Some can only tolerate 2 and others up to 9!


----------



## gopro (Aug 22, 2009)

opa22001 said:


> hey gopro was wondering wat other supplemnts can you use with vpx meltdown to promote fat loss?



You could possibly add in something to block cortisol, like 11-OXO and L-carnitine as well.


----------



## gopro (Aug 23, 2009)

bricklayer85 said:


> The first meltdown didnt do shit for me. What makes this one so much different and why reinvent something? It seems like this product already failed because of the "improvement", why admit mistakes and make the general public realize they spent money foolishly on something that didnt work in the first place?



1-The 1st MD may not have worked for YOU, but it DID work well for many.

2-The new MD is a competely new animal, sharing NOTHING with the first. They could have named it something else, but already own the name MD and wanted to use it for this new product. Pretty simple.


----------



## Helavagal (Sep 1, 2009)

gopro,

I love meltdown.  In two weeks I have lost more than 2% on my BMI (I was at 30% unfortunately).  I went in to GNC to get another bottle of Meldown and noticed VPX's Redline right next to it.  What is the difference between the two?


----------



## Helavagal (Sep 3, 2009)

let me ask you one simple question - 

if it did not work for you, why do you insist on stabbing the probe deeper?  negativity is not productive.

ok it did not work for you, we get it.  move on!  try something else.

let the rest of us who truly have relevent questions ask them in peace.


----------



## gopro (Sep 3, 2009)

Helavagal said:


> gopro,
> 
> I love meltdown.  In two weeks I have lost more than 2% on my BMI (I was at 30% unfortunately).  I went in to GNC to get another bottle of Meldown and noticed VPX's Redline right next to it.  What is the difference between the two?



I am glad MD worked well for you. I love the stuff. I do not like the way Redline makes me "feel." Redline works better for energy and MD for focus/fat loss. This is what I have found myself, and through hundreds of testimonials.

It is funny, there are true proponents of each product...some who swear by Redline and some who swear by MD.


----------



## gopro (Sep 3, 2009)

bricklayer85 said:


> How many is many? Isnt that a broad statement to make?
> 
> Not simple really, kind of dumb because if they "improved" it-what was wrong with the first one, especially since it hasnt been _proven _to work on "many"?



Complacency is the enemy of any good company. When you make new discoveries in technology or useful ingedients, why would you not make improvements.

With your way of thinking, the world would remain at a standstill.


----------



## Helavagal (Sep 3, 2009)

gopro said:


> Complacency is the enemy of any good company. When you make new discoveries in technology or useful ingedients, why would you not make improvements.
> 
> With your way of thinking, the world would remain at a standstill.



I couldn't agree more.  

Thank you for the info you posted above.  I will stick to MD.


----------



## gopro (Sep 3, 2009)

Helavagal said:


> I couldn't agree more.
> 
> Thank you for the info you posted above.  I will stick to MD.



Thank you, and continued success!!


----------



## gopro (Sep 5, 2009)

bricklayer85 said:


> what bathroom wall did you read that off of, because youre not very original. Ever.



I was not trying to be original...I was just speaking the truth. You apparently do not believe in innovation or improvments, so if the whole world thought like you cars would still go only 30 miles per hour, computers would be machines that took up entire rooms, and the only supplements available would be liver tabs. Just plain and simple truth.


----------



## nni (Sep 5, 2009)

it was reformulated? what was changed, the last label i saw looked the same. methyl tta and all. still a compound i wouldnt touch.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 5, 2009)

gopro said:


> Complacency is the enemy of any good company. When you make new discoveries in technology or useful ingredients, why would you not make improvements.



That is true, but the two supplements that are scientifically proven and have been around for *many* years: creatine and whey protein.


----------



## Built (Sep 5, 2009)

gopro said:


> ... the only supplements available would be liver tabs...



Quite honestly, there's more benefit to be had from heavy compounds and good food than from any supplements. Take Cuba, for instance - they only train on very basic equipment, and the availability of supplements is virtually nil due to embargos. Still, when a buddy of mine returned from a recent vacation, she was astonished at the level of conditioning she saw in the gyms there. If there weren't so many over-hyped "magic beans" on the market, maybe we'd see people <gasp!> actually have to learn how to diet and train! 



Prince said:


> That is true, but the two supplements that are scientifically proven and have been around for *many* years: creatine and whey protein.



Indeed. Innovation is fine when it in fact improves upon existing products. Where it fails to perform is where the existing solution is already optimal. There are a few truly useful supplements:fish oil, whey and dextrose (which are really just foods), a multi, creatine, and caffeine will not steer you far wrong. A few other bits and pieces - ephedrine and perhaps yohimbine for cutting come to mind - but for the most part, these are the biggest "bang for buck" supps out there and they've all stood the test of time. (Heh - and pubmed!)

Outside of these, the sad fact is that in many cases, "new and improved" is often nothing but window dressing at best - or at worst only serves to illustrate that old chestnut: "If it ain't broke, fix it until it is!"

My .02 CDN.


----------



## gopro (Sep 6, 2009)

nni said:


> it was reformulated? what was changed, the last label i saw looked the same. methyl tta and all. still a compound i wouldnt touch.



No, the ORIGINAL MD was taken off the market years ago and the new product was again called MD. Not really a reformulation, but a relaunch. As far as you not touching that compound, well, I guess that is one less sale for them. But, MD has already become a monster for VPX, and I have used the product myself with great results. Since ephedra was banned I see MD as one of the best fat burners on the market. And I have nothing to do with VPX anymore.


----------



## gopro (Sep 6, 2009)

Prince said:


> That is true, but the two supplements that are scientifically proven and have been around for *many* years: creatine and whey protein.



True...but that does not mean there are many more compounds out there that work very well.


----------



## gopro (Sep 6, 2009)

Built said:


> Quite honestly, there's more benefit to be had from heavy compounds and good food than from any supplements. Take Cuba, for instance - they only train on very basic equipment, and the availability of supplements is virtually nil due to embargos. Still, when a buddy of mine returned from a recent vacation, she was astonished at the level of conditioning she saw in the gyms there. If there weren't so many over-hyped "magic beans" on the market, maybe we'd see people <gasp!> actually have to learn how to diet and train!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nobody EVER said that proper training/diet could be replaced by supplements...at least nobody with half a brain. That is why they are called "supplements."

There are many, many useful products out there outside of the one's you have mentioned, although you mentioned some of the best.

I have been involved intimately in the supplement side of the business for many years and know exactly what works and what is pure hype. And there are still many more discoveries to be made.


----------



## Built (Sep 6, 2009)

gopro said:


> No, the ORIGINAL MD was taken off the market years ago and the new product was again called MD. Not really a reformulation, but a relaunch. As far as you not touching that compound, well, I guess that is one less sale for them. But, MD has already become a monster for VPX, and I have used the product myself with great results. Since ephedra was banned I see MD as one of the best fat burners on the market. And I have nothing to do with VPX anymore.



While the herb Ephedra was banned, the pure Ephedrine HCL was not. It is and always has been legal for sale in the US. 

What changed is that it can no longer be added to a diet pill or so-called "fat burner" - which means meatheads continue to do what we've always done with it: buy it cheap as a decongestant and stack it cheap with generic caffeine. Best and most researched fatburner in the world and it's cheap as dirt.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 6, 2009)

Built said:


> What changed is that it can no longer be added to a diet pill or so-called "fat burner"



yes it can.


----------



## Built (Sep 6, 2009)

It can?


----------



## Arnold (Sep 6, 2009)

Built said:


> It can?



yes, that was overturned in a court quite awhile back, but most companies don't want to touch ephedra because of the liability and the cost of insurance.


----------



## nni (Sep 6, 2009)

gopro said:


> No, the ORIGINAL MD was taken off the market years ago and the new product was again called MD. Not really a reformulation, but a relaunch. As far as you not touching that compound, well, I guess that is one less sale for them. But, MD has already become a monster for VPX, and I have used the product myself with great results. Since ephedra was banned I see MD as one of the best fat burners on the market. And I have nothing to do with VPX anymore.



i dont. like i originally said, im not a fan. plus tta has been shown in a recent study to decrease heart efficiency, so lets methylate that, woohoo! no need for methyl hordenine either, its just unnecessary manipulations. and yohimbe has its own troubles. i wouldnt rate it highly at all. sales do not mean anything, the consumer base is full of people who have no idea what they are putting into their bodies, and will jump at the flashiest ads. by that logic, nitrotech is the best protein available, and no-xplode is the ultimate pre workout drink.



Prince said:


> yes, that was overturned in a court quite awhile back, but most companies don't want to touch ephedra because of the liability and the cost of insurance.



i could have sworn it is limited to like 8mg or something. not sure.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 6, 2009)

nni said:


> i could have sworn it is limited to like 8mg or something. not sure.



I have a bottle Anabolic Entities ephBURN 25 and it has:

Ma Huang (8% extract) 312.5mg (25mg of ephedra)


----------



## Built (Sep 6, 2009)

Prince said:


> yes, that was overturned in a court quite awhile back, but most companies don't want to touch ephedra because of the liability and the cost of insurance.





nni said:


> i could have sworn it is limited to like 8mg or something. not sure.





Prince said:


> I have a bottle Anabolic Entities ephBURN 25 and it has:
> 
> Ma Huang (8% extract) 312.5mg (25mg of ephedra)



Ephedra is an herb. Ephedrine HCL however is not a botanical extract - it is made synthetically: GB Patent 302940 - Process for the manufacture of phenyl-methyl-amino-propanol (synthetic ephedrine)

For what it's worth, from wikipedia

Ephedrine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

USA

Ephedrine itself has never been illegal in the United States. In 1997, the FDA proposed a regulation on ephedra (the herb from which ephedrine is obtained), which limited an ephedra dose to 8 mg (of active ephedrine) with no more than 24 mg per day.[11] This proposed rule was withdrawn in part in 2000 because of "concerns regarding the agency's basis for proposing a certain dietary ingredient level and a duration of use limit for these products."[12] In 2004, the FDA created a ban on ephedrine alkaloids that are marketed for reasons other than asthma, colds, allergies, other disease, or traditional Asian use.[13] On April 14, 2005, the U.S. District Court for the District of Utah ruled that the FDA did not have proper evidence that low dosages of ephedrine alkaloids are actually unsafe,[2] but on August 17, 2006, the U.S. Court of Appeals for the Tenth Circuit in Denver upheld the FDA's final rule declaring all dietary supplements containing ephedrine alkaloids adulterated, and therefore illegal for marketing in the United States.[3] Ephedrine is, however, still legal in many applications outside of dietary supplements. However, purchasing is currently limited and monitored, with specifics varying from state to state.

The House passed the Combat Methamphetamine Epidemic Act of 2005 as an amendment to the renewal of the USA PATRIOT Act. Signed into law by president George W. Bush on March 6, 2006, the act amended the US Code (21 USC 830) concerning the sale of ephedrine-containing products. The federal statute included the following requirements for merchants who sell these products:

    * A retrievable record of all purchases identifying the name and address of each party to be kept for two years
    * Required verification of proof of identity of all purchasers
    * Required protection and disclosure methods in the collection of personal information
    * Reports to the Attorney General of any suspicious payments or disappearances of the regulated products
    * Non-liquid dose form of regulated product may only be sold in unit dose blister packs
    * Regulated products are to be sold behind the counter or in a locked cabinet in such a way as to restrict access
    * Daily sales of regulated products not to exceed 3.6 grams without regard to the number of transactions
    * Monthly sales not to exceed 9 grams of pseudoephedrine base in regulated products

The law gives similar regulations to mail-order purchases, except the monthly sales limit is only 7.5 grams.​


----------



## Arnold (Sep 6, 2009)

based on that the supplement that I have is illegal? it was obtained a couple of months ago from a retail supplement store here in Colorado.


----------



## Built (Sep 6, 2009)

According to my understanding, yes, it is illegal.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 6, 2009)

Built said:


> According to my understanding, yes, it is illegal.



I find that hard to believe, do a Google search, its being sold on numerous supplement sites: ECA Stack - In Stock - Read reviews, more - fast shipping!


----------



## Built (Sep 6, 2009)

<shrug>

Dunno. I just make homebrews anyway.


----------



## FITLATINA (Jan 10, 2010)

Newbie want's to know why isn't anyone posting any replies on this forum anymore?


----------



## Larvan (Jun 2, 2010)

I have been on Meltdown for the past month and at first i experienced the "focus" but it doesnt seem to be that dominant anymore. I also havent found the product to be as effective as all the reviews out there. I have been following a reasonable eating and workout plan and havent lost one kg...any suggestions??


----------



## twarrior (Aug 1, 2010)

Thought I'd put my $0.02 here.  Been taking this for 2 weeks at least 1 hour before eating anything. 
1. 1st week =1 caps 1hour before each meal.   
2. 2nd week = 2 caps am/1cap noon
3. 3rd week = 2 caps am W/Anadraulic state then 2 caps 1 hour before noon meal. (Just started this regimen today. These will be my leg workout days) 

So far I've noticed a little energy at the week two dosage but no weight loss.  I've actually put on 5 LBS in the last two weeks!!!  My clothes are still fitting the same so I don't know if this is really working or not.  I'll keep modifying dosages until the bottle is empty and see what happens to my weight and appearance. Not convinced yet this is doing anything but at $30 for the bottle thought I'd give it a shot.


----------



## massimiliano (Aug 5, 2010)

ciao folevo farti una domanda per quanto riguarda l'assunsioe del vpx meltdown quante capsule in una  sola  volta posso prendere? e se e' veramente efficace come dicono? ti ringrazio per la cortese attenzione cordiali saluti da massimiliano.
ps. scusatemi ma non so' l'inglese ed e' la mia prima volta che scrivo nei forum di discussione. di mnuovo scusa.

From google translate:

hello folevo ask you a question regarding how many capsules assunsioe of VPX meltdown at one time can I take? and if it 'really effective as they say? I thank you sincerely for your kind attention to Maximilian.
ps. sorry but I do not know 'in English and it' s my first time I write in the forum. mnuovo of excuse.


----------



## MrSamara (Sep 4, 2010)

Well, i'm really interested of trying this product, however i live in sweden and i think it is banned here or something, any comments on that?


----------



## lukas_s (Oct 11, 2010)

Does MD have any MAOIs in it? I notice it has phenethylamine, and that's where its reported "mood boosting effects" come from, but without an MAOI PEA is metabolized before it can ever get to brain...meaning any mood improvement would be, at best, placebo.

If it does have some sort of MAOI, anybody taking an SSRI antidepressant should definitely not use this product. Mixing MAOIs and SSRIs can cause serotonin syndrome...and that ain't pretty. Granted, it's a pretty low risk...but it's still there.

Just looking for some answers


----------

